# Rose Tech Talk



## overkill_KA (22. März 2012)

Hi

Nachdem immer wieder gerne technische Fragen gestellt, werden halte ich es für eine gute Idee einen 'Tech Talk' Thread zu eröffnen, indem man diese disskutieren kann.

Gruß overkill


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2012)

und wozu dient der rest des Rose forums ?

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> und wozu dient der rest des Rose forums ?
> 
> Cheers
> George



Kaufempfehlung etc pp

Ist doch blöd wegen jeder frage einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Bei anderen Herstellerforen läuft das genauso mit extra Thread.


----------



## piilu (23. März 2012)

Hätte mal die erste Frage und zwar hab ich bei meinem Jimbo den Dämpfer vorhin ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine der Buchsen locker ist und man die von Hand aus rausnehmen konnte, die anderen waren total fest und haben sich garnicht bewegt. Müssen die Buchsen fest im Dämpfer sitzen oder locker?


----------



## -MIK- (23. März 2012)

Fest. Das was Du raus genommen hast sind nicht die Buchsen sondern die Spacer (waren doch die silbernen Dinger oder?).


----------



## piilu (23. März 2012)

Wiess nicht mehr genau ob die 100% so aussahen
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20018?xtor=AL-8-[1]


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2012)

Wie soll man dann helfen können...? Wenn Du die Spacer mit der Hand einfach raus nehmen kannst, dann ist die Buchse hin. Lass mich raten, war am hinteren Dämpferauge?


----------



## piilu (24. März 2012)

Jepp war Hinten, kannst du dieses Heavy Duty Kit empfehlen? Weisst du noch welche Maße das hatte?


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2012)

Für nen Fox RP23 und DHX Air hat folgendes gepasst: Heavy-Duty Mount Kit, 12.7mm, M8x22 

Fühlt sich im ersten Moment etwas straffer an, will nicht sagen unsensibler. Ist beim Fahren aber wie gewohnt. Laut TFTuned ist dieses Gefühl auch gewollt.


----------



## piilu (24. März 2012)

Super viel vielen Dank


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2012)

Kein Ding, bedenke aber dass Du zum Einpressen der Buchse ein Einpresswerkzeug brauchst. Bekommst Du auch bei TFTuned. Alternative (von der ich pers. nichts halte): Die alte Hülse mit der neuen Auspressen, dazu Hülse auf der einen und eine Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten auf die andere Seite des Dämpfers halten und mit dem Schraubstock zusammen drücken.

Wie gesagt, nicht mein Weg aber so sollte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (24. März 2012)

Was machts eigentlich aus, wenn die locker sind?
Eine war bei mir von Anfang an locker.


----------



## -MIK- (25. März 2012)

Dann hast Du Spiel im Hinterbau.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (25. März 2012)

Moment, noch eine Frage: Ich hab bei meinem Beef Cake den Dämpfer in die untere Dämpferaufnahme umgebaut, also mit 165mm anstatt 180mm Federweg. Diese Spacer oder was auch immer lösten sich sobald ich die Schraube rausgedreht habe, meiner Meinung nach ist das völlig normal, nur durch eure Diskussion habt ihr mich zum Zweifeln gebracht... Die Spacer, die piilu da verlinkt hat, sind ja durch die Schraube fixiert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, oder?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
Lg, Serpentinebiker


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2012)

Lasst uns mal in Bildern sprechen:







Im Dämpferauge ist das Gleitlager, in welches die Reduzierhülsen (diese verlinkten Silbernen Dinger) eingesetzt werden. Wenn ich die Gleitlager getauscht habe, dann war da nichts mehr mit einfach rein drücken, ich musste die Reduzierhülsen immer mit dem Schraubstock einpressen. 

In der Anleitung von Fox wird sogar ein Bohrer verwendet, welcher in der Reduzierhülse verkantet wird, um die Hülse heraus zu nehmen, sprich die sollten bombenfest sitzen, wenn das Gleitlager noch i.O. ist.


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2012)

P.S.: Wenn ihr kein Spiel im Hinterbau habt (ich hab das immer gemerkt, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel hoch gehoben habe), dann druf gschisse...


----------



## herkulars (26. März 2012)

Ja, Mik, nur fehlen in Deinem Bild die bei Rose verbauten Spacer. Die Fallen einem nämlich tatsächlich entgegen, sobald man die Schraube rauszieht. Das ist aber auch ok so.
Also zusammengefasst: Direkt im Dämpferauge eingepresst sitzen die Buchsen oder, wie im Bild genannt, "Dämpferauge Reduzierhülse", dann kommen die Spacer, die tatsächlich nur aufliegen und für den richtigen Sitz in der Dämpferwippe sorgen. Alles klar?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2012)

MIK --> Idiot, an die Dinger hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Danke Herkulars...


----------



## OJMad (26. März 2012)

Bei mir fällt tatsächlich ein Dämpferauge raus 
Aber kein Spiel -> i don't care


----------



## Serpentinebiker (26. März 2012)

Ok, Danke, jetzt hab ich alles verstanden 
Wollte nur nochmal sichergehen, obs normal ist


----------



## Quackches (27. März 2012)

Moin zusammen. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Weile mein GC ausgiebig testen dürfen und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt stören mich nur Details, die die Fahreigenschaften zwar nicht beeinflussen, aber geändert werden sollen. Und zwar stört mich neben der falsch gelieferten Griffe ( andere Farbe) vor allem das Freilaufgeräusch. Es gibt nämlich keins. Dieses Klickern fehlt mir irgendwie  Wisst ihr was ich meine? Mit den Griffen ist schon klar: hätte ich reklamieren müssen oder einfach neue kaufen. Soll mir egal sein. Aber das Freilaufgeräusch fehlt echt. 

Habe das Granite Chief 4


Gruß


----------



## herkulars (27. März 2012)

Solche Probleme wünsche ich mir! 
Du kannst höchstens die Nabe tauschen, dann wird sich auch das Freilaufgeräusch ändern. Vorrausgesetzt Du tauschst nicht gegen das gleiche Modell.

Oder Du probierst das hier, das rattert dann aber nicht nur im Freilauf:


----------



## Quackches (27. März 2012)

Die Idee mit der Karte ist klasse ;-) ich dachte allgemein das die Naben von dt Swiss dieses Geräusch machen. Eine neue Nabe ist jetzt glaub ich auch nicht so günstig, dass sich das lohnen würde. Kann jmd. Einen Link posten, welche Nabe dieses Geräusch in jedem fall hat und auch zum GC passt?!


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2012)

hach!
endlich kann ich auch mal was zu einer technischen frage beisteuern.
nur leider kein bild.

als kinder haben wir das geräusch mit dem holzstiel (den fachbegriff hab ich grad nicht parat) 
von z.b. dem vanilleeis von schöller erzeugt. holzstiel mit einem handelsüblichen gummiband befestigt. 
als kind habe ich in hagen/ westf. (fast bergig!) gelebt. 
wenn wir damit dann zu fünft den berg runtergerast sind, 
waren wir die hells...irgendwas.
toll ne?!


----------



## overkill_KA (27. März 2012)

Geht auch etwas "professioneller" und auffälliger:





Hier der Link zum Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvGGuN8a9k"]2011 Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist aber im Endeffekt der gleiche Mechanismus der den Ton erzeugt, nämlich eine Plastikkarte 

Genug OT - Technik Fragen!


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2012)

*boah!*
(das musste jetzt noch mal eben sein)


----------



## psycho82 (27. März 2012)

Hope Pro Evo II Nabe und schon knatterts schoen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. März 2012)

Quackches schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt eine Weile mein GC ausgiebig testen dürfen und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt stören mich nur Details, die die Fahreigenschaften zwar nicht beeinflussen, aber geändert werden sollen. Und zwar stört mich neben der falsch gelieferten Griffe ( andere Farbe) vor allem das Freilaufgeräusch. Es gibt nämlich keins. Dieses Klickern fehlt mir irgendwie  Wisst ihr was ich meine? Mit den Griffen ist schon klar: hätte ich reklamieren müssen oder einfach neue kaufen. Soll mir egal sein. Aber das Freilaufgeräusch fehlt echt.
> 
> ...


 

keine angst die werden noch lauter, nach ein paar hundert Km machen die auch geräusche.
Oder Hope Pro II Nabe verbauen lassen, dann brauchst auch keine klingel mehr


----------



## piilu (27. März 2012)

Mal ne dumme Frage aber spricht was dagegen erstmal nur Hinten das Heavy Duty Kit zu verbauen oder muss voren auch direkt eins dran?


----------



## 230691 (27. März 2012)

Grüßt euch,
wie schaut das mit einer 1,73m großen Person und dem Granite Chief in L aus für einen testtag in Willingen?
Habe Samstag die möglichkeit das Uncle Jimbo zu testen.
Da ich jedoch nicht alleine bin, braucht mein Kollege auch ein radel was vom Federweg ans Jimbo ran kommt. Schließlich will ich bergab nicht immer bremsen müssen.

Wie gesagt, es ist nur für ein tag und es besteht auch keinerlei interesse an das bike.
Sollte mit runter gelassenem Sattel fahrbar sein ohne das man sich die Knochenbricht, oder?

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## Montanez (27. März 2012)

Ja ist es. Meine Freundinn schaffts auch mit meinem CC Rad in L (20") jeden Trail runter zu kommen. Die Größe ist ähnlich. M wäre natürlich passender, aber wenn ihr nur an L ran kommt geht das auch.


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage aber spricht was dagegen erstmal nur Hinten das Heavy Duty Kit zu verbauen oder muss voren auch direkt eins dran?



Hab auch nur am hinteren Auge das Heavy Duty Kit drin. Passt.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. März 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> wie schaut das mit einer 1,73m großen Person und dem Granite Chief in L aus für einen testtag in Willingen?
> Habe Samstag die möglichkeit das Uncle Jimbo zu testen.
> Da ich jedoch nicht alleine bin, braucht mein Kollege auch ein radel was vom Federweg ans Jimbo ran kommt. Schließlich will ich bergab nicht immer bremsen müssen.
> ...


 
Ist dann halt streckbank feeling, gehen tut das schon aber so richtig spaßig ist das wohl glaub ich nicht.
Ich bin 1,86m und bergab währe mir ein M lieber, ist dann aber mehr persöhnliche vorliebe !


----------



## Mtb-Touri (28. März 2012)

Hallo Leute

nach ca. 500 km quietschen scheinbar die Lager meiner DT-Swiss Hinterradnabe (Jabba Wood Sep. 2011). Hab das HRad mal ausgebaut und von Hand gedreht und bemerke da auch einen leichten Widerstand und eben ein quietschen. 
Ist das normal nach so kurzer Zeit und taugen die DT Swiss 240S Naben einfach nichts, oder ist dies ein Garantiefall ?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. März 2012)

Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> Ist das normal nach so kurzer Zeit und taugen die DT Swiss 240S Naben einfach nichts, oder ist dies ein Garantiefall ?


 
Die DT 240S gehören wohl mit zu den besten Naben also sollten sie auch nicht Quitschen. Aber auch eine billig Nabe sollte nicht Quitschen !

Geräusche zu beurteilen, die man nicht hören kann, ist immer sehr schwierig 

Rose anrufen und das ganze abklären ...

Cheers
George


----------



## piilu (2. April 2012)

In Welche Richtung werden die von Rose verwendeten Space am dämpfer wieder eingebaut? Der kleinere Durchmesser am Dämpfer oder an die Rahmenaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen,

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2849/qh87lwec_jpg.htm

Das Testbike vom Dienstag in Willingen.
Leider habe ich keine Rahmengröße gefunden und zusätzlich noch vergessen, den Besitzer zu fragen.

Ich gehe stark davon aus dass das M ist - haut das wohl hin?

Bin 1,73m
Schulterbreite 47cm und Schritthöhe von 76-77cm
Der Rose Konfigurator empfehlt mir allerdings Größe S...

Wollte noch einmal auf Nummer sicher gehen bevor ich bestelle


----------



## herkulars (5. April 2012)

> Der kleinere Durchmesser am Dämpfer


 So!


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. April 2012)

Hi Leute,
Ich hab seit 4 Wochen ein Beef Cake fr und kam bisher noch nicht zum fahren, da ich verletzt bin. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Ende der Sitzstrebe, also dort wo die Strebe mit der Dämpferwippe verbunden ist, auf der inneren Seite der Schweißnaht eine kleine Vertiefung ist, von der aus ein ca. 0,5 cm langer Haarriss ausgeht.(zumindest denke ich, dass es einer ist, man sieht und spürt ihn).
Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einem Rose-Rahmen gemacht und kann mir einer vielleicht sagen, wie lang die Abwicklung eines Garantiefalls wie diesem dauern kann? Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, da ich das Fahrrad in 2,5 Wochen dringend brauche...
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## psycho82 (6. April 2012)

Hast du ein eloxierten oder lackierten Rahmen? Ggf. Lackriss? Bilder?


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. April 2012)

Ich habe einen lackierten Rahmen und kann einen Lackriss nicht ausschließen, habe aber keine vernünftige Kamera...


----------



## manutebol (7. April 2012)

Hallo @ all, 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bzgl. meines Rose BeefCake FR8 MJ2012??
Folgendes: suche fÃ¼r obengenanntes Bike nen zweiten dÃ¤mpfer. Der aktuelle Fox DHX 5.0 Air Kashimacoating ich fÃ¼r meine Belange nicht das Optimum.
1. BrÃ¤uchte von oben genanntem DÃ¤mpfer die einbaulÃ¤nge sowie den dÃ¤mpferhub (bei toxoholics konnte oder wollte man mir nicht weiterhelfen).
2. Welcher coildÃ¤mpfer ist zu empfehlen ( eher nicht Fox wegen preis)?????
Muss es bei coildÃ¤mpfern der gleich Hub wie bei luftdÃ¤mpfern sein???
Vielen dank im Voraus fÃ¼r eure flinken Antwortenð...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluespot (7. April 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe einen lackierten Rahmen und kann einen Lackriss nicht ausschließen, habe aber keine vernünftige Kamera...[/QUOT
> Hallo Leute,
> habe da leider ein Problem mit meinem
> Beef Cake, die Hinterbaulagerrung am Oberrohr
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (7. April 2012)

manutebol schrieb:


> 1. BrÃ¤uchte von oben genanntem DÃ¤mpfer die einbaulÃ¤nge sowie den dÃ¤mpferhub (bei toxoholics konnte oder wollte man mir nicht weiterhelfen).


Das kannst Du selber ausmessen:
- DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge: Mitte DÃ¤mpferauge zu Mitte DÃ¤mpferauge ist die DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge
- Hub: Luft aus dem DÃ¤mpfer lassen, bis zum Max einfedern und dann vom Gummiring bis DÃ¤mpfer messen



manutebol schrieb:


> 2. Welcher coildÃ¤mpfer ist zu empfehlen ( eher nicht Fox wegen preis)?????
> Muss es bei coildÃ¤mpfern der gleich Hub wie bei luftdÃ¤mpfern sein???
> Vielen dank im Voraus fÃ¼r eure flinken Antwortenï¿½ï¿½...



CCDB, BOS RaRe oder Stoy...



bluespot schrieb:


> die Hinterbaulagerrung am Oberrohr
> ist defekt und ich befÃ¼rchte der ganze Hinterbau
> weicht nach links ab, so um 3-4mm.



Mach mal Fotos, das kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. Wenn ein Lager um ist, dann raus und neu.


----------



## bluespot (7. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das kannst Du selber ausmessen:
> - Dämpferlänge: Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge ist die Dämpferlänge
> - Hub: Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, bis zum Max einfedern und dann vom Gummiring bis Dämpfer messen
> 
> ...




Hi,
nach einiger Überlegung komme
ich zu dem Schluss, daß das eine Reklamation
ist. Das Rad ist vom letzten Sommer und Sturzfrei!
Ist es schwierig bei Rose zu reklamieren?


----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2012)

Ja, ungemein, man muss anrufen und die regeln das erst danach....


----------



## bluespot (8. April 2012)

das macht Hoffnung, ich will nur die Teile, 
weil bei der Erstmontage, reparier ich das liebe
selbst.na denn werd ich mal bei Rose anrufen,
danke chris


----------



## -MIK- (9. April 2012)

Du willst nen schiefen Hinterbau selber reparieren?


----------



## bluespot (9. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Du willst nen schiefen Hinterbau selber reparieren?




Richten bei derAuslenkung seh ich keinen Stress


----------



## bluespot (9. April 2012)

bluespot schrieb:


> Richten bei derAuslenkung seh ich keinen Stress




nur neu lagern (Rose soll mir die teile geben, sich die
arbeit sparen und ich bin zufrieden) hab mal in einem
Fahrradladen gearbeitet, denke das wird


----------



## overkill_KA (10. April 2012)

was hier die letzen Wochen abgeht ist echt schräg


----------



## bluespot (12. April 2012)

hi,
jo heute der Anruf, gibt einen neuen Rahmen, nächste
Woche fertig, guter Service echt klasse aber scheiß Kaffee
spädder mal chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manutebol (14. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Frage: kann mir gerade noch mal jemand 
sagen bei welcher Einstellung an einem Beefcake FR 2012
der ferderweg 180 bzw. 160 mm beträgt. 
Ich hab's nämlich vergessen in welches Loch ich 
den Dämpfer einbauen muss um den entsprechenden 
Ferderweg zu erhalten. Oberes Loch viel Federweg???? Richtig oder falsch??
Dank schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. April 2012)

oberes Loch viel Federweg  Aber solltest du eigentlich schon beim draufsitzen merken.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## bluespot (18. April 2012)

Hi leute
war heut in bocholt mein beef cake abholen.
War super, neuen rahmen und neue nabe, gut montiert
bin super zufrieden, winterberg ich komme


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2012)

Gibt es irgendeinen Thread oder ähnliches wo ich sehe, wie ich meinen Dämpfer genau einstelle? ist ein Fox Rp2


----------



## Deleted 224116 (20. April 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Thread oder ähnliches wo ich sehe, wie ich meinen Dämpfer genau einstelle? ist ein Fox Rp2



Hier bei Youtube gefunden, fand ich ganz hilfreich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0PODdnVp6I"]Rose - Performance Setup      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2012)

Danke! werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren!

Bin gestern ohne Einstellung mal losgefahren... 50 m gefahren... schlägt mein Pedal in der Kurve übelst laut aufn Asphalt, weil der Dämpfer komplett eingesunken war... Hab mich des todes erschrocken. Hat ziemlich geknallt. Pedal hat gleich ne fette schramme davon getragen!


----------



## -MIK- (21. April 2012)

Hier, check das mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545102


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. April 2012)

Hi,

hab beim fahren mit meinem Granite Chief bemerkt, dass es beim abrupten, ruckartigen nach links lenken ein leises kratzen gibt. 
Scheint vom Vorderrad zu kommen.

Es klingt ein bißchen so als würde man bremsen. Ist nur beim eher ruckartigem nach Links lenken der Fall.

Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
Mir fällt nix ein, es scheint auch nix kaputt zu sein aber es nervt ein wenig wenn man auf Asphalt fährt. Im Gelände ist es so leise dass man es nicht hört. (weil man beim Fahren ja sowieso mehr Geräusche macht, knackende Äste etc.)

Freue mich auf Anregungen!


----------



## -MIK- (30. April 2012)

Ist vielleicht nur die Bremsscheibe, die schleift, passiert halt, kannste imho auch nix machen außer ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nur die Bremsscheibe, die schleift, passiert halt, kannste imho auch nix machen außer ertragen.



Ja dachte ich auch schon, ok stört jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig. Hört man wie gesagt nur wenn man hart links lenkt und auf Asphalt wo es "leiser" ist.
Danke!


----------



## Montanez (30. April 2012)

Definitiv die Bremsscheibe! Andere Bremsbeläge, Bremsscheibe oder nachjustieren des Bremssattels können Abhilfe verschaffen, aber wenns nicht sehr stört und du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden bist würd ich mal getrost garnichts tun


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. April 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Definitiv die Bremsscheibe! Andere Bremsbeläge, Bremsscheibe oder nachjustieren des Bremssattels können Abhilfe verschaffen, aber wenns nicht sehr stört und du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden bist würd ich mal getrost garnichts tun



Danke!
Werde mal abwarten obs schlimmer wird.


----------



## -MIK- (30. April 2012)

Fahr das Ding erst einmal ein....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Fahr das Ding erst einmal ein....



Oder so 
Bin jetzt schon einige Trails rauf und runter geballert in den 3-4 Tagen die ich das Bike hab. Nehme es hart ran aber dafür solls ja auch sein.

Natürlich pass ich auf dass nichts passiert, was dem Bike nicht "entspricht", z.B. 3m Drops oder sonstige Spielereien


----------



## -MIK- (1. Mai 2012)

Weißt Du ab wann es mir Spaß gemacht hat zu Biken? Als ich aufgehört habe wegen jedem Steinchen an zu halten und zu gucken ob ein Lackabplatzer entstanden ist. Das ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen aber mittlerweile baller ich mit meinen Bikes über alles drüber, dafür ist es gemacht.

Dein Chief hat 150mm Federweg, will sagen damit gehen auch 3m Drops wenn das Fahrwerk korrekt eingestellt ist. 

War für mich anfangs auch schwer, weil ich auf funktionierendes Equipment stehe aber lös Dich davon, dass son Bike geräuschlos bleibt. Bei mir hat irgendwann eine Bremsscheibe immer an einem Punkt geschliffen, irgendwann mal gerade gebogen. 3 Tage später schliff die andere Bremsscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Weißt Du ab wann es mir Spaß gemacht hat zu Biken? Als ich aufgehört habe wegen jedem Steinchen an zu halten und zu gucken ob ein Lackabplatzer entstanden ist. Das ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen aber mittlerweile baller ich mit meinen Bikes über alles drüber, dafür ist es gemacht.
> 
> Dein Chief hat 150mm Federweg, will sagen damit gehen auch 3m Drops wenn das Fahrwerk korrekt eingestellt ist.
> 
> War für mich anfangs auch schwer, weil ich auf funktionierendes Equipment stehe aber lös Dich davon, dass son Bike geräuschlos bleibt. Bei mir hat irgendwann eine Bremsscheibe immer an einem Punkt geschliffen, irgendwann mal gerade gebogen. 3 Tage später schliff die andere Bremsscheibe.



Verstehe, danke für deine Impressionen.
Das beruhigt mich doch ein wenig und gibt Mumm für den nächsten Ausritt, es umso mehr krachen zu lassen.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut, viel Spaß...


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Mai 2012)

Dem vom MiK ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen 

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

Übrigens, ich versuch mich grad mit der Performance Einstellung, also probiere verschiedene SAGs und Zugstufen aus, vorne und hinten.

Hinten hab ich den RT3 Monarch und vorne die RL Sektor 150mm.

Bisher war ich auch so schon begeistert von der Bequemlichkeit auf ruppigen Trails. Aber ich möchte natürlich schon die optimale Einstellung haben, hab also nach Anleitung den SAG vorne und hinten eingestellt. Der Ring war bei Gabel und Dämpfer immer im Bereicht 15-30%, was ja genau richtig sein soll.
Nun hab ich den Dämpfer hinten mit dem roten Rädchen (Zugstufe) auf 4 Klicks gestellt, scheint auch prima zu wippen.

Eigentlich gehts mir darum, eine optimale ALLROUND Einstellung zu haben. Man muss ja warscheinlich je nach Gelände verschiedenes einstellen, das ist mir aber zu umständlich. 

Hat noch jemand informative Links zum Thema Einstellen der Federgabel... mit dem Dämpfer bin ich recht zufrieden.
Interessant wären auch Erklärungen für totale Dummies.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. Mai 2012)

Beim Monarch RT3 hast Du nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder viel SAG und gute DH + Sprungperformance oder wenig (15%) SAG, dafür auf langsamen Trails viel Bodenfreiheit. 
Leider fehlt dem Dämpfer ein Lock Out, was zu häufigen Pedalaufsetzern führt wenn man ihn recht weich fährt.

Der Floodgate Hebel bewirkt so gut wie gar nix. Vielleicht psychologisch .

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Beim Monarch RT3 hast Du nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder viel SAG und gute DH + Sprungperformance oder wenig (15%) SAG, dafür auf langsamen Trails viel Bodenfreiheit.
> Leider fehlt dem Dämpfer ein Lock Out, was zu häufigen Pedalaufsetzern führt wenn man ihn recht weich fährt.
> 
> Der Floodgate Hebel bewirkt so gut wie gar nix. Vielleicht psychologisch .
> ...



Also bei mir bewirkt der einiges, ich kann den Dämpfer kaum bewegen wenn ich ihn anstelle.
Stelle ich ihn aus, wippt er ordentlich.

Vielleicht weil er bei mir noch neu ist.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. Mai 2012)

Hab hier im Forum mal gelesen, dass der RT3 in Tune Low kaum Wirkung beim Floodgate Hebel zeigt.

Bei Tune M schon.

Welchen Tune fährst Du?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Hab hier im Forum mal gelesen, dass der RT3 in Tune Low kaum Wirkung beim Floodgate Hebel zeigt.
> 
> Bei Tune M schon.
> 
> Welchen Tune fährst Du?



Was bedeutet tune? Die Stufe An, Mittel, Aus?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (2. Mai 2012)

Tune hat mit der Druckkammer zu tun, soweit ich weiß. Bin da aber auch nicht der Experte.

Tune Low sollte einen recht niedrigen Grunddruck/Kompression haben.

Man möge mich aber berichtigen, wenn das nicht stimmen sollte


----------



## 230691 (2. Mai 2012)

Tune gibt glaube die fest eingestellte Druckstufe an - also je höher der Tune desto höher die Dämpfung.

Kommt dir der Hinterbau überdämpft vor kannste dünneres Öl nehmen oder ein kleineres Tune.

Ich schließe aber eine 100% richtige Antwort aus


Hab da aber mal eine kleine Frage
Am Samstag habe ich das Geld für mein Uncle Jimbo überwiesen.
Laut Kontoauszug wurde es auch dann Montagmorgen abgebucht...
Schreibt Rose eine E-Mail wenn das Geld bei denen angekommen ist?
Bei so einer hohen Summe werde ich nämlich bisschen ungeduldig und möchte langsam grünes Licht von denen bekommen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (2. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie das mit der Zahlungsabwicklung war. 
Würde aber noch bis Ende der Woche Geduld haben. Dann mal anrufen.

Welchen Onkel hast Du gleich wieder bestellt? Denn die Farbe black ist ja schon seit Wochen komplett ausverkauft 
Wundert mich... zum Saisonstart


----------



## Pinstripe (2. Mai 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab da aber mal eine kleine Frage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe mir auch gerade ein Jimbo bestellt. Hätte zwar schwarz bevorzugt, gab aber nur noch weiß/grün. Kann ich auch mit leben. Nun zu deiner Frage: Unter "Mein Konto" auf der Rose Homepage sollte deine Bestellung als "wartend" deklariert sein, solange das Geld noch nicht bei denen angekommen ist. Danach sollte sowas wie "Auftrag in Bearbeitung" dort stehen. Montagetermin ist bei mir aber leider erst in 4 Wochen. Die haben wohl gerde Hochsaison.

Und nun genug off-topic bzw. sollten wir in nen anderen Thread wechseln, um weiter über unsere zukünftigen Räder zu philosophieren.


----------



## psycho82 (2. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet tune? Die Stufe An, Mittel, Aus?



Das Tune ist die interne Abstimmung der Zug- und Druckstufe z.B. ueber Shims. 

Hier noch weitere Infos:


psycho82 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Der rote und blaue Aufkleber gibt vor, wie die Zug- und Druchstufe im inneren des Daempfers abgestimmt ist.
> Blau = Druckstufe
> ...


----------



## wastl86 (4. Mai 2012)

sers,
ich hab das neue BC FR als frame set bestellt. standard ist ein DHX air 5 drin. meine bedenken sind dass ich mit dem air beim 2m drop nach ner zeit probleme haben werde bei 100kg fahrer gewicht oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## Montanez (4. Mai 2012)

Ja, da siehst du falsch.
Vorrausgesetzt du hast den richtigen Druck im Dämpfer geht das klar!
Ein Stahlfederdämpfer würde ja auch durchschlagen wenn du eine zu weiche Feder fährst!


----------



## wastl86 (4. Mai 2012)

klingt einleuchtend. aber ich find krass mit 18-19 bar unterm poppes zu fahren


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Quatsch, max 21 bar gehen darein, d.h. Du hast noch 2 - 3 bar Luft nach oben. Ich bin mit 100kg auch 19bar gefahren. Da ich jetzt 92kg wiege kann ich das etwas nach unten korrigieren aber die 19bar gehen mit dem Dämpfer locker klar.

ZUMAL: Wenn der SAG stimmt und Du dennoch durch schlägst, kannst Du immer noch das Volumen des Bottom Out (Piggy Bag) verringern. Dann hast Du einen höheren Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## BassTee (10. Mai 2012)

*Umwerferproblem

*Hab mein GC jetzt eine Wochen lang (inkl CTF) eingefahren. Hierbei ist aufgefallen, dass die Kette bei den größten Gängen am Umwerfer schleift (Shimano XT 10fach). Nach dem schleiffreien einstellen auf dem Montageständer wechselt die Kette aber nicht mehr vom mittleren auf das kleinste Kettenblatt, wenn sie hinten nicht auf einem der drei größten Ritzel liegt. 

Hab wirklich alles ausprobiert, inkl. Zugwechsel, aber immer das gleiche. Bin am verzweifeln...  

Hab schon überlegt ob der Umwerfer evtl. einen Weg hat, oder das Problem woanders liegt (Tretlagergehäuse nicht richtig plan gefräst, Spacer bei Kurbel nicht richtig drin...)

Kennt jemand das Problem oder hat sogar eine Lösung????


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt ob der Umwerfer evtl. einen Weg hat, oder das Problem woanders liegt (Tretlagergehäuse nicht richtig plan gefräst, Spacer bei Kurbel nicht richtig drin...)



Also davon würde ich erst einmal nicht ausgehen. Limitiere den Umwerfer auf dem großen und dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Wenn Du limitierst, sollte hinten das größte Ritzel und vorne das Kleinste, bzw. hinten das Kleinste und vorne das größte Blatt geschaltet sein.

Wenn der Umwerfer dann nicht mehr vom mittleren auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten will, verringere die Zugspannung. Will er nicht mehr steigen, erhöhe die Zugspannung.

Bei meinem Jimbo habe ich so lange ich vorne 3fach gefahren bin hinten maximal die drei größten Ritzel fahren können, wobei das 3. Größte bereits nicht mehr schleiffrei fahrbar war. 

Was Du noch kontrollieren solltest, wo schleift denn der Umwerfer. Wenn er nämlich im Montageständer seitlich schleiffrei eingestelt ist und erst beim Aufsitzen / Fahren schleift, könnte es auch sein, dass er am unteren Leitblech schleift. In dem Fall musst Du den Umwerfer nach hinten neigen, wozu die Kurbel demontiert werden muss.

Wenn Du den Umwerfer neigst, kann es passieren, dass er beim Schalten auf das kleinste Blatt am Rahmen anschlägt, so war das zumindest bei den 09er Baujahren, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Rose da was geändert hat, bzw. was Du für einen Umwerfer montiert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Also davon würde ich erst einmal nicht ausgehen. Limitiere den Umwerfer auf dem großen und dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Wenn Du limitierst, sollte hinten das größte Ritzel und vorne das Kleinste, bzw. hinten das Kleinste und vorne das größte Blatt geschaltet sein.
> 
> Wenn der Umwerfer dann nicht mehr vom mittleren auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten will, verringere die Zugspannung. Will er nicht mehr steigen, erhöhe die Zugspannung.
> 
> ...


 
Da die umwerfer bei den 2012 modellen nun im dierektmount montiert sind ist da jetzt nicht mit viel hin und her drehen 

Ganz ehrlich, das rad ab zu Rose. Bei einem auto würdest du bei schaltproblemen ja auch nicht anfangen die seilzugschaltung selber einzustellen


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

Hi,
würde George zustimmen, lass es von ROSE abholen.

Bei mir ist neulich einmal die Kette rausgeflogen als ich vom kleinen zurück auf den mittleren Kettenblatt schalten wollte. (beim uphill)

Naja schätze sowas passiert mal. Hab gleich mal Kette geölt, der rest läuft immer noch butterweich. Der Umwerfer muckt halt manchmal.

Bei dir scheints aber noch ein größeres Problem zu sein.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2012)

Ja ne aber wegen einer verstellten Schaltung würde ich mein Bike nicht für mehrerer Tage (im schlimmsten Fall Wochen) durch die Welt schicken. Wenn im Directmount montiert ist, dann ist auf jeden Fall ein Abneigen von einigen mm möglich, da das Langlöcher sind im Umwerfer. 

Wenn es nicht klappt, kannst das Bike immer noch einschicken (wobei ich in dem Fall einen local Dealer aufsuchen und ihm 5 Euro fürs Schaltung einstellen in die Hand drücken würde.).


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht klappt, kannst das Bike immer noch einschicken (wobei ich in dem Fall einen local Dealer aufsuchen und ihm 5 Euro fürs Schaltung einstellen in die Hand drücken würde.).



Stimmt, das ist sicherlich schneller und günstiger als den Komplettrückversand nach Rose. Erst beim Neueinbau von Teilen oder größeren Schäden, würde ichs von Rose abholen lassen. bzw. DHL


----------



## BassTee (11. Mai 2012)

So, noch einmal ein bißchen rumprobiert und mal außerhalb des Montageständers getestet: Schaltung funktioniert bei Belastung 100%tig!!! 

Selbst wenn die Kette hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel aufliegt,       schaltet der Umwerfer einwandfrei  vom "*Mittleren*" auf's "*Kleine*"       Kettenblatt.

Innen und Außen hat der Umwerfer jetzt einen Abstand zur Kette von       knapp einem Millimeter, so das nix mehr schleift! Weder bei der größten, noch bei der kleinsten Einstellung.

      Bei extremster Einstellung, vorne kleines Kettenblatt und hinten       kleinstes Ritzel, berührt die Kette so ganz eben den Umwerfer auf       der Querverbindung, aber nur wenn kaum Gewicht auf dem Rahmen ist.       Bei etwas höherem Druck (oder weicherer Einstellung der       hinteren Federung) wird der Umwerfer wohl noch ein wenig weiter       heruntergedrückt und der Abstand zur Kette wird größer. Aber solche Extremstellungen brauchts ja eh nicht.... 

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob das bei einem Fully generell so ist, dass man die Einstellungen des Umwerfers auf dem Montageständer allein nicht überprüfen kann, da sich die Lage der Kette durch den Dämpfer bei Belastung ändert...???   

Mein Hardtail konnte ich auf dem Ständer perfekt einstellen, hier gabs kein Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Belastung.

Naja, den Weg zur BikeTown kann ich mir jetzt wenigstens sparen!  Danke für Eure Beiträge!!!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Mai 2012)

Moin Männers,
ich hab da mal ne Frage...naja sogar zwei:

*Frage 1:*
Gestern hats mit beim biken dahingerafft und mein Lenker ist soweit umgeschlagen, das der hintere Schaltzug nun angerissen ist (neuer, breiterer Lenker, Schaltzug nun nen Tacken zu kurz). 
Funktioniert zwar noch einwandfrei, fragt sich aber nur für wie lange...
Wie sieht das mit Schaltzugwechsel bei Rosebikes aus? Riesenakt oder harmlos? Sind im Rahmen auch Zughüllen drin...was ja ein erneutes einziehen vereinfachen würde?

*Frage 2:*
Habe mich die Woche ausgiebig mit meinem Fahrwerkssetup beschäftigt und gestern ist mir da etwas komisches aufgefallen.
Wenn ich im Piggy vom Dämpfer (DHX 5) den Druck einstelle, sagen wir auf 150psi und geh dann 2-3h biken mess ich hinterher gut 20psi weniger Druck ?!?
Hab gestern abend mal schnell diesbezüglich hier im Forum gesucht und das einzige was ich gefunden habe war der Hinweis auf den Schlauch der Pumpe, der sich ja beim anschrauben bzw. umlegen des Verschlusshebels an der Pumpe ja mit Luft aus dem Piggy befüllt. Kann das sein? Ist das so viel das ich gleich 20psi weniger drin habe? Ist das Volumen des Piggy soo klein?

greetz
Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (11. Mai 2012)

Die Zughüllen sind durchgehend, wenn du nur den Schaltzug rausziehst und nen neuen reinschiebst ist das garkein Problem


----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob das bei einem Fully generell so ist, dass man die Einstellungen des Umwerfers auf dem Montageständer allein nicht überprüfen kann, da sich die Lage der Kette durch den Dämpfer bei Belastung ändert...???



Jupp, vollkommen normal.



T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> *Frage 1:*
> Riesenakt oder harmlos? Sind im Rahmen auch Zughüllen drin...was ja ein erneutes einziehen vereinfachen würde?



Easy, einfach den Schaltzug nach vorne raus ziehen und den neuen einfädeln. Wie schon gesagt wurde, sind die Schaltzugaußenhüllen durchgehend verlegt.



T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Ist das so viel das ich gleich 20psi weniger drin habe? Ist das Volumen des Piggy soo klein?



Wenn es dann von Tour zu Tour nicht weiter nach unten geht ja, ich habe nach ein paar Wochen Biken teils 1bar Luftdruck weniger in der Kammer.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht obs hier richtig ist, aber ich wollte einfach mal nachfragen, da ich bei ROSE auf der Seite nix finden kann.

In meiner Bestellung oder irgendwo anders hab ich mal gelesen, dass ROSE mich regelmässig informiert, wann mal eine Wartung meines Bikes ansteht (anhand des Datums der Lieferung nehme ich an).
Schreiben die mir ne E-mail oder machen ne Benachrichtigung in meinem Kundenkonto?

So dass ich das Bike dann zum XX Datum abholen lassen kann für einen Wartungscheck??
Wäre sehr praktisch weil man sich ja so drauf einstellen könnte, wann das Bike erstmal ein paar Wochen weg ist.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2012)

Nö, hab ich bei keinem der Bikes erlebt.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob das bei einem Fully generell so ist, dass man die Einstellungen des Umwerfers auf dem Montageständer allein nicht überprüfen kann, da sich die Lage der Kette durch den Dämpfer bei Belastung ändert...???
> 
> Mein Hardtail konnte ich auf dem Ständer perfekt einstellen, hier gabs kein Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Belastung.
> 
> Naja, den Weg zur BikeTown kann ich mir jetzt wenigstens sparen!  Danke für Eure Beiträge!!!


 

Das ist in der tat so, wenns bike aufgebockt ist "hängt" ja der hinterbau runter und die geo ist verändert was beim hardtail ja nicht der fall ist !

Dann weiterhin viel spaß beim trailsurfen

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich bei keinem der Bikes erlebt.



Schade ok, frage mich nur wo ich das gelesen hatte.... naja muss man halt selbst schauen wann eine komplette Wartung ansteht.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage:
mir ist in letzer Zeit aufgefallen, dass sich die Schrauben mitder die Schwinge an dem Hinterbau befestigt ist, öfters lockert. Ich muss nach ca jeden 2. Fahrt nachziehen.
Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> mir ist in letzer Zeit aufgefallen, dass sich die Schrauben mitder die Schwinge an dem Hinterbau befestigt ist, öfters lockert. Ich muss nach ca jeden 2. Fahrt nachziehen.
> Jemand einen Tipp?


 
Nimm mal ein tropfen schraubensicherung mittelfest...

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. Mai 2012)

Danke euch für die Antworten.
War gerade mal im Keller und habe bezüglich der Dämpfergeschichte bissel ausprobiert.
Es ist tatsächlich so: Wenn man die Pumpe aufschraubt und einfach so den Verschlusshebel umlegt, reduziert das befüllen des Pumpenschlauchs aus dem Piggy den Druck (bei mir) um etwa 20psi.
Pumpt man aber den Schlauch vorher auf..so annähern auf den vorher eingestellten Druck im Piggy, ist kaum Druckverlust vorhanden.


----------



## MtB-Manu (12. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Boxxer im Beef Cake FR Rahmen?
Da der Rahmen ja nur für 180mm ausgelegt ist, würde es mich mal interessieren wie sich fährt.
Ist es von der Dynamik her eher träge oder ist es noch schön wendig und agil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nimm mal ein tropfen schraubensicherung mittelfest...
> 
> Cheers
> George



ok werde ich mal versuchen.
Wie zieht man die Schraube korrekt fest? 
Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel komme ich dort nicht hin. Deshalb nehme ich immer einen stinknormalen Imbus. Allerdings dreht sich meistens die andere Seite der Schraube beim Anziehen mit, weshalb ich diese Seite mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher festhalte.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so korrekt ist, aber ich weiß mir nicht anderst zu helfen.

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so korrekt ist, aber ich weiß mir nicht anderst zu helfen.
> 
> Gruß


 

Mach mal ein bild von der schraube bzw von der mutter mit schlitz.Ich hab mir für am dämpfer oben ein abgewinkeltes stück blech gemacht um diese schlitzmutter zu kontern, war ein tipp von Rose!

Lass aber erst mal die schraubensicherung weg, ich glaube schon fast das du nicht genug drehmoment aufbringst !


----------



## -MIK- (13. Mai 2012)

Für diese Schrauben kann ich das hier nur empfehlen:







Den mittleren Steg auf der "kleineren" Seite einfach wegfeilen und das Ding passt optimal in die geschlitzten Schrauben. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel. BTW.: Dafür gibt es Verlängerungen.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Mai 2012)

Mik so gehts natürlich auch, wenn man das teil dann schon hat


----------



## -MIK- (13. Mai 2012)

Das bestellt man bei der nächsten Rosebestellung und zahlt mit den Punkten...


----------



## hib (13. Mai 2012)

das teil ist genial. Ich habe das durch zufall mal von Rose für umme bekommen


----------



## wastl86 (21. Mai 2012)

also jetzt muss ich mich echt mal auskotzen. habe das beef cake 2012 als frame set bestellt, weil ich dachte des kann ja ned so schwer sein... ist ja schließlich nicht mein erstes bike, welches ich aufbaue aber so nen shit hab ich noch ned erlebt:

1. die kettenführung passt nicht, allgemeines problem ich weiss
2. das schaltauge, ich werds sehen wie es im 2012 steht aber 2011 hat da auch nichts funktioniert mit einbau und fertig. rose musste ja erst ein neuen konzipieren 
3. was mich grad echt ankotzt, ist dass der hintere bremssattel meiner formula um fast 1 cm zu kurz ist, heisst ich muss zwar nur unterlegscheiben draufmachen aber was ist den des für ein konstrukt bitte. 
würd ich nochmals vor der wahl stehen würd ich nicht mehr zu rose gehen weils einfach mehr baustelle mit feilen und improvisieren ist als ich bisher kenne.

so fertig


----------



## janni88 (21. Mai 2012)

Die Aufnahme ist PM 7oder8 180/200mm und so musst Du jede Seite mit 3mm unterfüttern, das ist einfach so!

Sorglos ist selten Lass mal sehen wenn`s fertig ist.


----------



## Larse (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab Interesse am Mr. Ride 2 von Rose. Der Preis ist ja schon genial, und
die Möglichkeit sein Bike selbst zu konfigurieren find ich klasse.
Aber da wäre schon mein Problem: Das Mr. Ride ist mit Easton XC Laufrädern ausgestattet, und mich würd gern interessieren ob die für ein "Brutto"-Gewicht von ca. 95 kg ausreichen? 

Wie sieht es mit den EA 70 Laufrädern von Easton aus? Sind die steifer, leichter und rechtfertigen sie den Aufpreis von 159 Euro? 

Oder genügen als Touren- und ab und an Marathonfahrer die Serienlaufräder?

Wären die DT Swiss M1800 ne Alternative? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesen Laufrädern gemacht und kann mir ne Auskunft hinsichtlich Qualität und Einsatzbereich geben?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> also jetzt muss ich mich echt mal auskotzen. habe das beef cake 2012 als frame set bestellt, weil ich dachte des kann ja ned so schwer sein... ist ja schließlich nicht mein erstes bike, welches ich aufbaue aber so nen shit hab ich noch ned erlebt:
> 
> 1. die kettenführung passt nicht, allgemeines problem ich weiss
> 2. das schaltauge, ich werds sehen wie es im 2012 steht aber 2011 hat da auch nichts funktioniert mit einbau und fertig. rose musste ja erst ein neuen konzipieren
> ...



Also ich hab noch kein selbst aufgebautes Rad gehsehen beidem alles auf Anhieb reibungslos geklappt hat. Das mit der Bremse ist wie der Vorredner schon gesagt hat normal. Dafür gibts auch spezielle Unterlegsscheiben!






@ larse:
Schau einfach auf den Hompages der Hersteller. Dort stehen i.d.R. zulässiges Fahrergewicht etc. 
Soweit ich weiß hat aber nur Mavic bestimmte Modelle mit max 95kg Fahrerbericht angegeben (keine Gewähr auf die Angabe)


----------



## Deleted 224116 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, 
hab bei meinem Granite Chief festgestellt, dass das Hinterrad nicht ganz mittig sitzt - ob das von Anfang an so war, kann ich nicht sagen.
Hab Angst dass es Fahrtechnisch zuviel beeinflusst oder gar was kaputt geht - an mir oder dem Bike 

Allerdings würd ich das gern etwas "genauer" mittig platzieren, bzw. die Steckachse(?) hinten etwas fester ziehen. Also das Schnellspanndingen, das aber etwas anders aussieht als beim Vorderrad.

Hab aber nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wie das geht, will auch nix kaputt machen. Bin technisch nicht sonderlich versiert.

Tipps, Anregungen?
Danke



edit:
Kommando zurück... hab diesen DT Swiss Spanner einfach mal etwas nach oben gezogen (Uhrzeigersinn), dadurch scheint alles etwas fester zu sein... vielleicht hat er sich gelöst in den letzten 2-3 Wochen... jedenfalls sitzt jetzt wieder alles mittig.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## V.Finch (23. Mai 2012)

@ Larse: bei mir sind es "brutto" ca. 105kg und ich habe seit Januar ca. 1300 tourenlastige und problemlose KM auf meinem Mr.Ride 2 mit Easton XC genossen. Über die anderen Laufräder kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben. 
Gruß
steFUN


----------



## BayPirate (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
fährt hier jemand zufällig auch ein Jimbo mit einer Hammerschmidt-X0 Kombination?
Ich habe das Problem, wenn die Kette übers kleinste Ritzel läuft, dass sie dann am Ende der Kettenstrebe ans Gelenk kommt und somit springt und nicht sauber läuft.
Ich vermute, dass der Käfig meiner Schaltung zu lang ist und Rose mir den falschen verbaut hat (Longcage).
Ich denke, dass es mit einem kürzeren Käfig keinen Kontakt mehr zum Gelenk hätte!
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## janni88 (28. Mai 2012)

...schon mal probiert das Schaltwerk mit der Spannschraube zu spannen bzw den Winkel zu verstellen? (ist die Schraube die auf die Schaltaugenrückseite drückt)


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2012)

Würde auch her auf ein verstelltes Schaltwerk oder zu lange Kette tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayPirate (28. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte es mit der Spannschraube etwas verbessern.
Danke nochmal für den Tip! 
Werde mal die Tage ein Kettenglied entnehmen. Mal sehen, ob das Schaltwerk dann 100%ig sauber läuft.


----------



## Guent (28. Mai 2012)

N'abend!

Geht es eventuell das man die 180er Fox Talas in nem Beef Cake 6 SL von 2011 gegen ne Doppelbrückengabel mit 200mm Federweg austauscht? Wenn das Bike vorne etwas höher kommt wäre mir das recht, denn mir isses eh zu niedrig und mehr Spacer gehen nicht... Würde dann der Lenkwinkel steiler oder flacher? Flacher wär ja super... Ich will halt mehr in die Richtung Downhill expandieren und bevor ich mir ein anderes Rad hol, würde ich lieber versuchen vorne etwas mehr Federweg zu bekommen...


Über Meinungen/Tips würd ich mich freuen!


----------



## MtB-Manu (28. Mai 2012)

Es geht, habe Rose angeschrieben, weil ich das selbe vorhabe


----------



## Guent (28. Mai 2012)

Okay... Aber Du hast ja nen anderen Rahmen, oder?


----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2012)

Der Lenkwinkel müsste eigentlich identisch bleiben, da die Einbauhöhe einer 180er und Doppelbrücke etwa gleich ist.


----------



## tafit84 (30. Mai 2012)

@BayPirate: hab 2 jimbos mit dieser kombination. meins (m) und das meiner freundin (s). hatte das gleiche problem, hab mit http://www.ritzelrechner.de/ rausgefunden, dass die ketten jeweils um ca 5-6 glieder zu lang waren (wei0 nicht mehr so genau, ist schon ein bisschen her). hab sie gekürzt und jetzt ist alles butter. die kette hat viel mehr spannung, läuft sauber und schlägt auch nicht mehr so gegen die kettenstrebe.


----------



## BayPirate (30. Mai 2012)

Aha!
Dann werde ich mich wohl man ans Kette kürzen begeben.
Was hast du denn für eine Käfiglänge?
Konnte das auf deinem Bild nicht so gut erkennen. Sieht aber definitiv kürzer aus als bei mir!


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2012)

Räusper....



-MIK- schrieb:


> ... oder zu lange Kette tippen.


----------



## Onze80 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo, da ich nicht extra nen Thread aufmachen möchte... kann mir jemand sagen welche Hinterrad Einbaubreite das Rose Pro-DX 2000 (Cyclocrosser mit Scheibenbremse) hat? 130mm oder 135mm?

Danke schon mal!



Larse schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den EA 70 Laufrädern von Easton aus? Sind die steifer,  leichter und rechtfertigen sie den Aufpreis von 159 Euro?



Da kann ich ausnahmsweise mal helfen  Hab genau diesen LRS in meinem Rose Renner... finde sie sehr steif und robust. Wiege selbst 100kg und hab seit Anschaffung ca. 3500km drauf gefahren... für Randsteine, Straßenbahnschienen und kleinere Schlaglöcher bremse ich nicht  Bisher kein nennenswerter Achter (mal nen Millimeter Seitenschlag, war ruck zuck rauszentriert). Gewicht ist meines Wissens um die 1750 bis 1800g, also ein guter Kompromiss aus Robust und Leicht... war auch Kaufgrund für mich.
Bisher hat sich der Aufpreis für mich also gelohnt! Kann den LRS empfehlen.


----------



## tafit84 (30. Mai 2012)

deines sieht tatsächlich länger aus. ich habe ein medium cage. macht aber so weit ich weiß für die kettenlänge keinen unterschied.
auf dem bild war die kette übrigens noch zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayPirate (31. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Räusper....
> 
> Jaaaa, ist ja gut!
> Hab es ja verstanden....


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2012)

LOL.  ein bissel Spaß muss sein...


----------



## rhox (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstütze von meinem Dr. Z 8 während der Fahrt immer etwas weiter in den Rahmen einsackt. Was kann man da am besten machen? Den Schnellspanner kann ich nicht wirklich strämmer ziehen und vorher ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Montanez (3. Juni 2012)

Das übliche: Den Rose Schnellspanner in die Tonne kloppen und nen Anständigen kaufen


----------



## rhox (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, dass ist mal ne klare Aussage! 
Gibt es da irgenwelche Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Montanez (3. Juni 2012)

Salsa und Hope!


----------



## rhox (3. Juni 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2012)

Hatte das Problem auch (mein Bike ist erst nen Monat alt), da ich häufig den Sattel verstellt hab.

Hab einfach die Schraube etwas fester gezogen und Problem ist behoben.


----------



## Bordstein (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
kennt vielleicht jemand die Kennlinie des Jimbo? Im Internet kann ich nur die Kennlinie zum GC finden, aber nicht zum Jimbo. 
Vielen Dank

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (4. Juni 2012)

Hier, aus dem Rose Blätterkatalog kopiert: http://media1.roseversand.de/catalog/de/katalog_2012/blaetterkatalog/pdf/save/bk_49.pdf
Und weils so schön ist noch ein Obolus dazu: http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/fr01_12_060_test_k1.pdf


----------



## Bordstein (4. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Nur bräuchte ich nicht die Federkennlinie sondern die Übersetzungskennlinie des Rahmens 

Also den Leverage Ratio-Graphen, wie z.B hier beim GC-Rahmen:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rose%20Bikes

MfG Timo


----------



## Bordstein (5. Juni 2012)

Hat die wirklich keiner? 

MfG Timo


----------



## Montanez (6. Juni 2012)

Woher soll die denn einer haben? Was hast du damit vor?
Kannst sie dir auch selbst erstellen mit der richtigen Software. Hier z.B.: http://www.bikechecker.com/


----------



## BassTee (7. Juni 2012)

Hab mir wahrscheinlich durch einen Steinschlack eine fiese Macke in mein ein Monat altes GC eingefangen...

Würde die Stelle gerne ausbessern und hab bei Rose nach einem entsprechenden Lackstift oder ähnlichem gefragt. Hier kam die meiner Meinung nach etwas beschämende Antwort doch einmal in einem Bastelladen zu fragen, da Rose so etwas nicht im Sortiment hätte. 

Auch meine Frage nach der richtigen RAL- bzw. Farbnummer oder den Namen des Lackherstellers blieb unbeantwortet. Hier teilte man mir mit, dass die Rahmen schon fertig lackiert nach Bochholt kommen.

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal ausgebessert und kann einen Lack, bzw.Lackstift empfehlen? Es geht um die Farbe Pearl White der Kombi "Chock Brown/Pearl White".


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juni 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Hab mir wahrscheinlich durch einen Steinschlack eine fiese Macke in mein ein Monat altes GC eingefangen...
> 
> Würde die Stelle gerne ausbessern und hab bei Rose nach einem entsprechenden Lackstift oder ähnlichem gefragt. Hier kam die meiner Meinung nach etwas beschämende Antwort doch einmal in einem Bastelladen zu fragen, da Rose so etwas nicht im Sortiment hätte.
> 
> ...


 

Na dann viel spaß bei der suche, weiß metallic bekommst du so nicht. Fahr mal zu nem lackierer. Denke der wird dir sehr schnell helfen können ..

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Juni 2012)

Jeder Lacker kann Dir die Farbe anmischen. Ein Farbcode wäre in der Tat sehr hilfreich aber in der heutigen Zeit gibt es Geräte, die die Farbe messen können. Aber Du, kauf nen Sticker von 661, SRAM oder einem anderen Hersteller Deiner Wahl und papp ihn auf die Stelle. Wenn Du das Ding artgerecht bewegst, dann kommen noch mehr dazu.


----------



## dunkelfalke (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo

habe nen Red Bull WPS Fully-Rahmen. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchen Drehmomenten ich die ganzen Hinterbauschrauben anziehen soll zwecks Wartung? Nicht, dass mir das Teil irgendwann noch auseinander fällt.


----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Meine Sunringle Charger Pro ist vorne kaputt 
5 Speichen beim landen gebrochen...

Brauche ich spezielle Speichen zum reparieren oder kann das wohl auch der Händler vor Ort machen?
Oder muss es zurück nach Rose?

Dann noch was mich wundert.
Die Lyrik hatte gut 2-3cm übrig - ist also noch lange nicht an ihre Grenzen gekommen.
Kann das evt. ein Materialfehler des Laufrades sein?
Habe doch theoretisch die Kraftspitze am LR noch gar nicht erreicht

Mit etwas glück ein Fall für die Garantie?


----------



## Bordstein (7. Juni 2012)

Hi, mir ist auch schon eine Speiche verloren gegangen. Das blöde ist nur, dass Sun keinen Deutschlandvertriebt hat, wodurch ich meine Speichen bei CRC bestellen musste. Das sind folgende Speichen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54488

Da sind noch die Maße der einzelnen Speichen (vorletzter Post):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569676

Ich habe auch bei Rose nachgefragt, ob sie evtl. die Speichen hätten. Mir wurde gesagt, dass sie diese nicht führen, aber mir wurde angeboten das Laufrad ihnen zuzuschicken, da sie es wieder in Stand setzten konnten???

Was hast du eigentlich gemacht, bist du schief gelandet? Fünf Speichen brechen doch mal nicht nach einem Drop 

MfG Timo


----------



## Bordstein (7. Juni 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Woher soll die denn einer haben? Was hast du damit vor?
> Kannst sie dir auch selbst erstellen mit der richtigen Software. Hier z.B.: http://www.bikechecker.com/


 
Mich hat einfach die Kennlinie interessiert, da ich das Jimbo etwas sehr progressiv empfinde, was aber auch daran liegen mag, dass ich mit ~65Kg etwas leicht bin. Ich habe übrigens die Demoversion, nur leider kann man da keine neuen Bikes erstellen. Die Kennlinie des UJ hat aber in etwa den gleichen Verlauf des GC, also erst degressiv, ganz kurz linear, und nachdem der Winkel zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel die 90° unterschreiten wieder progressiv. Trotzdem, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

MfG Timo


----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Uii nur da... Und dann jemanden finden der es mir einspeicht... Kann ich ja schon fast ein neues Laufrad, welches stabiler ist, kaufen.
Aber danke 
Werde morgen wohl mal rum telefonieren


----------



## Bueck (12. Juni 2012)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hat die wirklich keiner?
> 
> MfG Timo



Du kannst die Übersetzungskurve selber ermitteln indem du den Dämpfer mit wenig Druck befüllst. Anschießend immer mit 5mm Schritten am Dämpferkolben einfahren und dabei jedes mal den effektiven Hub am Hinterbau (Edding gegen Steckachse tauschen und es gibt eine schöne Linie der Raderhebungskurve) messen. 
Anschießend Werte in eine Excel und die Kurve ist fertig.

Ich habe mir eine eigene Wippe gefräst mit einer geänderten Anlenkung.
neuer Hub 180mm mit etwas weniger Prog. am Ende.
Passt super.
lg-


----------



## BassTee (14. Juni 2012)

Habe bei meinem Granite Chief seit einiger Zeit ein Knacken im vorderen Bereich. Das Knacken tritt beim Druck auf den Lenker sowie bei starker, kurzer Betätigung der Vorderradbremse auf. 



Leider konnte ich die genaue Herkunft des Geräusches bis jetzt nicht orten. Ausschließen kann ich allerdings die Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau, die hab ich zerlegt, gereinigt, mit Montagepaste versehen und mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel wieder montiert. 



  Bevor ich jetzt weiter mache und den Steuersatz etc. auseinander nehme, wollte ich fragen ob einer von Euch schon mal das gleiche Problem hatte und mir bei der Ursachenforschung einen Tipp geben kann. 


Danke!!!!


----------



## Pinstripe (14. Juni 2012)

Klingt für mich nach gelockertem Steuersatz. Hatte sowas mal an meinem Hardtail. Leg mal die Hand zwischen Steuersatz und Steuerrohr und beweg das Rad bei gezogener Vorderbremse hin und her. Ich konnte damals klar ein Spiel fühlen. A-Head-Kappe festziehen sollte das Spiel hier beseitigen.


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2012)

Aber bitte vorher den Vorbau lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (14. Juni 2012)

Exakt das würde ich dir auch raten. Ist rel. plötzlich nach einer ruppigen Abfahrt gekommen, daher konnte es fast nur der Steuersatz sein. Und so war es dann auch, minimales beim fahren nicht spürbares Spiel. Nach dem nachziehen wars dann auch gleich wieder weg.


----------



## Bueck (25. Juni 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Granite Chief seit einiger Zeit ein Knacken im vorderen Bereich. Das Knacken tritt beim Druck auf den Lenker sowie bei starker, kurzer Betätigung der Vorderradbremse auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ggf. bei Lyrik Gabel die Achse etwas fetten und vor allem mal schauen ob diese richtig festgeschraubt ist - meine hat sich mal leicht gelöst. 
Da ist die Klemmung der Fox nach meiner Erfahrung besser.
viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal was fragen, hab in letzter Zeit häufig den Bunnyhop geübt.
Wegen dem schlechten wetter wollte ich keine großen Touren fahren, also bin ich ein bißchen draußen herumgejumpt, bzw. habe es versucht.

Größtenteils halt Hinterrad und Vorderrad anheben.
Gestürzt bin ich in der Zeit nicht.

Neuerdings merke ich aber nach diesen kurzen Übungssessions, dass auf dem Dämpfer (RS Monarch RT3) etwas schwarze "Schmiere" drauf ist, wenn ich nach Hause komme.

Nicht viel, nur ganz wenig... wenn man mitm Finger drübergeht merkt man aber dass es etwas schmierig ist.
Das war am Anfang nicht so. Hab das Bike jetzt seit Mai.

Also der Dämpfer funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.... auch die Lockfunktionen gehen alle einwandfrei.
Nur die schwarze Schmiere ist halt manchmal da wenn ich ein paar mal geübt hab.
Jemand eine Idee was das dein könnte, muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## herkulars (27. Juni 2012)

Das sollte der normale Schmierfilm sein, den jeder Dämpfer hat. Die Dichtungen sind jetzt richtig eingelaufen, dann kann der Dämpfer sich auch selbst schmieren. Daher war's bei Dir vermutlich am Anfang noch nicht zu sehen. Die schwarze Farbe wird warscheinlich Dreck oder Staub sein, der sich mit dem Dämpferöl auf dem Kolben vermischt.

Sollte also alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Juni 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> Das sollte der normale Schmierfilm sein, den jeder Dämpfer hat. Die Dichtungen sind jetzt richtig eingelaufen, dann kann der Dämpfer sich auch selbst schmieren. Daher war's bei Dir vermutlich am Anfang noch nicht zu sehen. Die schwarze Farbe wird warscheinlich Dreck oder Staub sein, der sich mit dem Dämpferöl auf dem Kolben vermischt.
> 
> Sollte also alles kein Problem sein.



Super danke dir. 
Klingt logisch!


----------



## Raphael87 (2. Juli 2012)

hi bekomme das granite chief 2 und werde da die Specialized command post verbauen. Zu welcher länge würdet ihr mir raten? 100mm oder 125mm?


----------



## Montanez (2. Juli 2012)

Zu der, die zu deiner Schrittlänge und deinem favorisiertem Absenkbereich passt. Am besten packst du dir das Rad wenn es da ist, stellst die Sattelhöhe auf dich ein und senkst sie dann so ab, wie du es bergab gern hast. Schon hast du deine Antwort.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (2. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit Leutz,

kurze Frage: Mit was für nem Drehmoment muss ich nen DHX5 beim Wiedereinbau ins BeefCake festziehen ?


----------



## qualle82 (5. Juli 2012)

Mein lokales Bikegeschäft sagt immer: Handfest!
Mit 6 - 8 Nm wirst du keinen Schaden anrichten.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2012)

Rose empfielt in ihren Anleitungen die Schrauben gemäß der Schraubenfestigkeit anzuziehen! Das ist allerdings ziemlich viel, so fest muss man das nicht anknallen. Die Schraubenfestigkeit steht manchmal, nicht immer, auf den Schraubenköpfen. So wie ich das aus einer mail damals verstanden hab werden nur Schrauben mit 12.9er Klasse verwendet...die halten schon viel aus.
Hier unter dem Link findest du z.B. eine Tabelle der du solche Daten entnehmen kannst: http://www.schrauben-normen.de/anziehmomente.html

Canyon empfielt auf ihrer website 16Nm bei M8 und 10Nm bei M6 --> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ries_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=85&page=1


----------



## T0niM0ntana (5. Juli 2012)

Danke Euch..
Hatte gestern schon mit Rose telefoniert...Handwarm wurd mir da empfohlen


----------



## Pinstripe (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zur Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze im Uncle Jimbo (2012). An meinem Rad lässt sich die Stütze nur etwas über 200 mm von der Oberkante des Sattelohrs versenken, bevor es nicht mehr weiter geht. Ist das normal?

Das Ganze ist in sofern problematische, da die Sattelstütze schon ca. 100 mm von der Kante des Oberrohr versenkt sein muss, um unter der Unterkante des Oberrohr zu reichen. Bei einer Sattelstützenlänge von 300 mm, ist mir die Höhe des Sattels dann eigentlich um ein paar cm zu niedrig. Allerdings würde eine längere Stütze mir im  maximal versenkbaren Zustand für Abfahrten zuweit hinausgucken...

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Raphael87 (19. Juli 2012)

Für was ist die einzelne Innensechskantschraube an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr?
Beim granite Chief ? Flaschenhalter passt da ja wohl nich hin


----------



## BSChris (20. Juli 2012)

Raphael87 schrieb:


> Für was ist die einzelne Innensechskantschraube an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr?
> Beim granite Chief ? Flaschenhalter passt da ja wohl nich hin



Das ist ne Klemme für den Seilzug von einer Remote Sattelstütze 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Raphael87 (20. Juli 2012)

Aha ok das passt mir ganz gut hat einer von euch nen Bild auf dem man die Zugfühng erkennt? Ich hab die commandpost noch zu verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (22. Juli 2012)

Raphael87 schrieb:


> Aha ok das passt mir ganz gut hat einer von euch nen Bild auf dem man die Zugfühng erkennt? Ich hab die commandpost noch zu verlegen


----------



## piilu (28. Juli 2012)

Hi hat schonmal einer von euch wegen ner Explosionszeichnung oder sowas in der Art bei Rose angefragt?
Hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich den Hinterbau auseinander genommen hab und von der Achse unter der Dämpferaufnahme sind mir mehrere unterschiedliche Unterlegscheiben engegen gekommen. Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht in welcher Reihenfolge ich die wieder montieren soll.


----------



## Awesom-O (1. August 2012)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zur Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze im Uncle Jimbo (2012). An meinem Rad lässt sich die Stütze nur etwas über 200 mm von der Oberkante des Sattelohrs versenken, bevor es nicht mehr weiter geht. Ist das normal?
> 
> Das Ganze ist in sofern problematische, da die Sattelstütze schon ca. 100 mm von der Kante des Oberrohr versenkt sein muss, um unter der Unterkante des Oberrohr zu reichen. Bei einer Sattelstützenlänge von 300 mm, ist mir die Höhe des Sattels dann eigentlich um ein paar cm zu niedrig. Allerdings würde eine längere Stütze mir im  maximal versenkbaren Zustand für Abfahrten zuweit hinausgucken...
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.




Habe hier im Bikemarkt einen Jimbo Rahmen gekauft. Habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe festgestellt, dass im Sitzrohr eine Kante ist. Da ist dann mit der Versenkbarkeit Schluss.

Evtl ist das Sitzrohr aus 2 Teilen zusammengeschweißt ? Oder einfach nicht vollständig ausgerieben bei uns.


----------



## Guent (1. August 2012)

Awesom-O schrieb:


> Habe hier im Bikemarkt einen Jimbo Rahmen gekauft. Habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe festgestellt, dass im Sitzrohr eine Kante ist. Da ist dann mit der Versenkbarkeit Schluss.
> 
> Evtl ist das Sitzrohr aus 2 Teilen zusammengeschweißt ? Oder einfach nicht vollständig ausgerieben bei uns.



Das gleiche Problem hab ich bei meinem 2011er Beef Cake 6 FR SL...


----------



## BSChris (1. August 2012)

In meinen 2011er Jimbo gibt es keine Probleme. Kann die Sattelstütze komplett versenken.


----------



## Awesom-O (1. August 2012)

Das ist dann wohl Glück. Bei mir gibt es halt echt eine hässliche Kante im Sattelrohr. Bekomme die Stütze ca. 30 cm versenkt.

Hab jetzt auch gelesen, dass es wohl gar keine so langen Reibahlen gibt. Nur die von Cyclus kommt inkl. einer speziellen Verlängerung auf 400mm.

Ich werde heute Abend mal die Variante mit dem Besenstiel und Schleifpapier ausprobieren und berichten, obs was gebracht hat.


----------



## Montanez (1. August 2012)

Warum kürzt du nicht einfach deine Sattelstütze wenn sie dir zu lang ist? Dürfte weitaus weniger Aufwand sein. Kann meine auch nicht völlig versenken, aber definitiv genug! Ab Sitzhöhe sinds bei mir so 16-17cm.


----------



## Awesom-O (1. August 2012)

Hab eine Vario Stütze im anderen Rad. Wenn mit der was ist brauch ich dort die 40cm. 

Der Punkt ist doch eher: Wozu ein durchgängiges Sitzrohr wenn man es nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Guent (1. August 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Warum kürzt du nicht einfach deine Sattelstütze wenn sie dir zu lang ist? Dürfte weitaus weniger Aufwand sein. Kann meine auch nicht völlig versenken, aber definitiv genug! Ab Sitzhöhe sinds bei mir so 16-17cm.



Das geht bei mir leider nicht, da sie sonst zum Berghochfahren zu kurz wäre...


----------



## Awesom-O (2. August 2012)

Absolut keinen Erfolg... Kennt jemand einen Laden in der Nähe von Darmstadt der bis 40cm ausreiben kann. Sprich: das cyclus-tool+verlängerung hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (2. August 2012)

Schön, dass sich doch noch wer zu meiner Frage geäußert hat. Also gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt!?
Das Problem mit der gekürzten Sattelstütze ist, dass sie dann entweder zum bergauffahren nicht lang genug ist oder sich zum bergabfahren nicht weit genug versenken lässt. Im Moment ist es halt ein Kompromiss zwischen beiden und Kompromisse stinken


----------



## Kriwo (2. August 2012)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich doch noch wer zu meiner Frage geäußert hat. Also gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt!?



Ich würde sagen nein, denn bei mir ist es genauso gewesen beim 2012er Jimbo. Die letzten ~10-15cm konnte ich die Sattelstütze nicht versenken. Ich konnte allerdings keine 'sichtbare' Kante feststellen und auch keine Spuren an der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Montanez (2. August 2012)

Kann meine wie gesagt auch nicht ganz versenken. Hab nen 2011er L Rahmen und sie geht gut 27cm rein. Das sind allerdings nur 2 cm weniger als von der Sattelstütze her gehen würden damit da noch was klemmt.


----------



## DEMONizer (2. August 2012)

Hab zwar kein Rose, aber ein ähnliches Sattelstützenproblem.
Nachdem mir die Sattelstütze im Stahlrahmen festgegammelt war, lies sie sich nur mit viel Kraftaufwand und Hebelwirkung lösen. Jetzt lässt sie sich nicht mehr weit genug versenken.
Ich hab mir jetzt einfach eine Sattelstütze mit geringerem Durchmesser und eine entsprechende Reduzierhülse geholt. Vielleicht ist der Lösungsansatz ja auch was für den einen oder anderen von euch.


----------



## Bluebear (5. August 2012)

Hi hatt das Rose Beef cake Fr2 von 2011 einen directmount umwerfer??   Denn ich würd gerne einen umwerfer dranbauen und bin mir nicht 100% sicher.


mfg Marvin


----------



## Awesom-O (5. August 2012)

Habe Rose mal wegen des Sattelrohr-Problems gemailt. 
Insbesondere wollte ich wissen ob ich ohne weiteres das Sitzrohr auf 40cm ausreiben kann, oder ob ich mir da Sorgen bezgl. der Stabilität machen muss.
"[...]Wenn ich ein Werkzeug bekomme (z.Bsp. Cyclus + Verlängerung) mit dem das Ausreiben bis 40cm geht müsste es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?[...]"

Antwort Rose:
"Mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug sollte es möglich sein. Wir können das leider nicht, bzw. verfügen nicht über das geeignete Werkzeug."

Meine Anregung die 100 Euro für die Cyclus Reibahle mal in die Hand zu nehmen und das Sitzrohr weiter auszureiben wurde wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen.

Soviel dazu. Ich werde die Woche mal versuchen das Sitzrohr weiter auszureiben und berichte dann hier. 

Grüße


----------



## Raphael87 (8. August 2012)

nutzen sich die Lenkergriffe immer so schnell ab? ich bin jetzt vielleicht 150km gefahren und die Riffelung im Außenbereich ist kaum noch da.... Meine Hände sind entweder beschuht oder sanft wie ein Babypopo daran liegt es nicht


----------



## Awesom-O (8. August 2012)

Ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Hin und wieder drehen verlangsamt den Prozess ein wenig. 


Zum Sattelrohr-Problem:

Hab eine Reibahle gefunden. Sattelrohr ließ sich ausreiben. Sattel geht jetzt ganz rein. Great Success. 

Aber im Ernst. War ne richtige Drecksarbeit. Wenn ich einen Radladen hätte würde ich dafür ordentlich Kohle verlangen. War gute 2 Stunden beschäftigt.


----------



## wastl86 (11. August 2012)

Habe vor in das uncle jimbo 2013 eine totem einzubauen. Hat wer erfahrung damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (20. August 2012)

Hey,
Hat einer von euch vielleicht das Maß vom Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs vom Beef Cake? Hab mein Rad gerade nicht zur Hand und wäre über eine Antwort glücklich 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Gille84 (20. August 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> Hat einer von euch vielleicht das Maß vom Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs vom Beef Cake? Hab mein Rad gerade nicht zur Hand und wäre über eine Antwort glücklich
> LG Serpentinebiker


 
36,0mm.

MfG


----------



## innerloop (20. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem, zudem ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe: Mein 3 Wochen altes Beef Cake FR quietscht: Auf den ersten paar Zentimetern des Federwegs. Ich habe ein Video gemacht, damit ihr seht bzw. hört, was ich meine:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23059

Ich denke es ist eines der Lager. Vielleicht hatte ja schon einer von euch ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und auch eine Lösung gefunden. Eine Mail an Rose habe ich auch schon geschrieben, aber noch kein Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Awesom-O (20. August 2012)

Blöde Frage: Reibt der Reifen am Hinterbau?!


----------



## innerloop (20. August 2012)

Nein, das ist ja nur am Anfang des Federwegs. Der Reifen schleift auch nicht an den Ketten- oder Sitzstreben...


----------



## Awesom-O (21. August 2012)

Hast du dem Dämpfer mal eine Ladung Gabelöl (Fox) oder Deo spendiert und wenn ja, hat das was am Geräusch geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2012)

Das' ja hart, das kenn ich auch noch nicht. Mal ne andere Idee, lös doch mal den Dämpfer an der vorderen Aufnahme und bewege den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer. Ich kann mir noch nicht recht vorstellen, warum der Dämpfer solche Geräusche produziert.


----------



## Montanez (21. August 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das' ja hart, das kenn ich auch noch nicht. Mal ne andere Idee, lös doch mal den Dämpfer an der vorderen Aufnahme und bewege den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer. Ich kann mir noch nicht recht vorstellen, warum der Dämpfer solche Geräusche produziert.



So würde ich auch vorgehen! Dann kannst du schon mal schauen obs an den Hinterbaulagern, den Gleitlagern der Dämpferaufnahme oder dem Dämpfer liegt. Klingen tuts wie trockenes Gummi auf Metall, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Hast du mal jemanden eindefedern lassen und bist mit dem Ohr mal von Lager zu Lager gewandert um das zu lokalisieren?


----------



## innerloop (21. August 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> So würde ich auch vorgehen! Dann kannst du schon mal schauen obs an den Hinterbaulagern, den Gleitlagern der Dämpferaufnahme oder dem Dämpfer liegt. Klingen tuts wie trockenes Gummi auf Metall, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Hast du mal jemanden eindefedern lassen und bist mit dem Ohr mal von Lager zu Lager gewandert um das zu lokalisieren?



Ja, habe ich gemacht. Es kommt sehr wahrscheinlich irgendwo von der Wippe. Am Dämpfer hats nicht gequietscht. Die Lager habe ich noch nicht aufgemacht, weil die Schrauben bombenfest sitzen und ich will nicht durch Gewalt irgendetwas kaputt machen. Die ganzen Schrauben sollten doch Rechtsgewinde haben oder? Normalerweise ist ja ein Hinweis angebracht, wenn es sich um ein Linksgewinde handelt (Bergamont macht das z.B. bei den Abdeckplatten der Lager; da steht dann auch "tighten left" drauf).


----------



## innerloop (21. August 2012)

Ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden: Es ist die Schraube, mit welcher der Dämpfer an der Wippe aufgehängt ist. Die Schraube ist leicht verbogen und wenn man sie richtig anzieht, sorgt das für eine Verspannung in der Wippe, was zu quietschenden Lagern führt. Die Spannungen entstehen wohl, da die Schraube aufgrund des Durchhängens kürzer ist als im unverbogenen Zustand. Wenn ich die Schraube etwas lockere, wird dadurch Spannung weg genommen und das Quietschen ist weg. Nur ist dann die Schraube nicht mehr richtig angezogen, was mir etwas Unbehagen bereitet, denn so kann sich sich im Fahrbetrieb möglicherweise auch komplett lösen.

Nun die Masterfrage: Ist das eine Standard-Schraube oder eine exotische Speziallösunge? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit?

Vielleit bekomme ich ja von Rose eine auf Kulanz: Die Schraube sollte sich ja eigentlich nicht verbiegen und ich habe wirklich noch keine krassen Stunts mit dem Rad gemacht...


----------



## Montanez (21. August 2012)

Du bekommst mit Sicherheit eine.
Ansonsten guck was aufm Schraubenkopf für ne Festigkeitsklasse angegeben ist. Länge und Durchmesser messen ist ja nicht so der Akt  Im Zweifelsfall immer die festesten nehmen!


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2012)

Aber warum verbiegt sich denn die Schraube? Das ist doch gar nicht so ein kleines Ding und muss ja unterm Strich keine großen Kräfte aufnehmen... Krass...


----------



## innerloop (22. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung warum sich die Schraube verbogen hat. Ich war mit dem Rad 5 Tage in PDS. Der größte Drop, den ich gemacht habe, war vielleicht 1,5m hoch und mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer mal durchgeschlagen hätte...


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2012)

Krass.... einfach mal Rose anschreiben, die helfen bestimmt...


----------



## Awesom-O (3. September 2012)

Ich würde gerne eine elixir mit 185er bzw. 203er Scheibe an mein uncle jimbo 2010 montieren. Kann ich die 185er Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren? Welchen Adapter bräuchte ich für die 203er Scheibe und ist der Rahmen überhaupt dafür freigegeben?   Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## wastl86 (3. September 2012)

lass es. ich hatte nen kleinen haarriss hinten in der aufnahme. das ist aufgefallen als ich es zur inspektion schickte. garantie gabs dann auch ned, weil der rahmen nicht dafür freigegeben ist. also wenns des machst dann wohl auf eigene verantwortung. hatte auch ne 203mm scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesom-O (3. September 2012)

Ok damit hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt. Wie sieht es mit der 185er aus? Reichen da die Tri-Align Scheiben oder benötige ich noch einen Adapter. Die Aufnahme ist ja eigentlich eine PM180 also müsste noch etwas fehlen, oder?


----------



## Guent (10. September 2012)

Schalömchen!
Mir hats am BC die Maxle-Stechachse beim fahren auf der Strasse zerrissen. 
Rad klemmt jetzt schräg im Rahmen und der Bremse, geht nicht mehr raus, auch nicht mit der guten, alten Gewalt. 
Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt?



Schöne Grüsse an alle!


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

O_O

Wie hart ist das denn....? Hast die Bremszange mal abgeschraubt?


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Bis jetzt noch nicht, liege gerade mit Fieber & Rüsselpest im Bett. Ich denk morgen gehts dran...
Aber ich hatte echt Glück das das nicht auf nem Trail passiert ist!!!!!
Hat laut gekracht und dann mit dem festgeklemmten Reifen ne schöne Vollbremsung aus heiterem Himmel auf der Hauptstrasse hingelegt...200 Puls... 

Hat jemand hier schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Achse beim BC gemacht? Oder was habt Ihr da drin?
DT Swiss? Ohne Schnellspanner?


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht, liege gerade mit Fieber & Rüsselpest im Bett. Ich denk morgen gehts dran...
> Aber ich hatte echt Glück das das nicht auf nem Trail passiert ist!!!!!
> Hat laut gekracht und dann mit dem festgeklemmten Reifen ne schöne Vollbremsung aus heiterem Himmel auf der Hauptstrasse hingelegt...200 Puls...
> 
> ...


 
wow das ist hammerhart....

Da sollte was auf garantie gehen sowas darf nicht passieren. Denke da wird Rose auch nicht kleinlich sein !

Ums rad raus zu bekommen wirst wohl den bremssattel abbauen müssen, kann mir gut vorstellen das sattel und scheibe auch was abbekommen haben. Die Nabe würde ich in dem fall auch mal überprüfen, lagerspiel !

Ach und gute besserung !

Cheers
George


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Danke! 

Ich bring´s wenn ich das weiterhin nicht schadfrei ausbauen kann zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens http://www.wurzelpassage.de 
Wenn dann herauskommt das es eklig wird fahr ich mit dem Patient nach Bocholt...

Und wenn die Bremse auch verbogen ist, dann hab ich NOCH mehr Gründe die Elixir R abzubauen und mir ne Saint zu holen...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich bring´s wenn ich das weiterhin nicht schadfrei ausbauen kann zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens http://www.wurzelpassage.de
> Wenn dann herauskommt das es eklig wird fahr ich mit dem Patient nach Bocholt...
> ...


 

Ich sag mal so, das bike ist ja jetzt nun keine raketentechnik. Jeder mit vernüpftigen handwerksverstand bekommt das wieder hin.

Nur bei solch einem fall sollte der bikehersteller bitteschön dafür gerade stehen.

Ich hatte unlängst einen ähnlichen fall mit dem GC von meinem kumpel.
Angefangen von ständigem knacksen im dämperbereich bis zum verkanten der bremsscheibe im hinteren bremssattel.
Erst wurde der hinterbau erneuert weil er verzogen war, danach ging die bremse hinten fest. Ursach war ein nicht mehr für den hinterbau passender schnellspanner. Darauf gabs ein DT Swis RWS steckachse und einen komplet neuen DT Swiss M 1800 LRS.

Lass es sofort von Rose machen, denn die haben alles da was man für die eventuelle folgerep. braucht !

Cheers
George


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Naja, stimmt schon alles.
Aber 400km einfach fährt man halt auch nur wenn´s sein muss...

Ich spiel ja schon eh länger mit dem Gedanken mir einen anderen Rahmen zu kaufen und die alten Teile zu übernehmen.
Damals gab´s das BC nur in L, jetzt gibts das in XL... und ich werd einfach nicht kleiner...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

wieso hin fahren, die haben ja auch einen abholservice !


Keine sorge, du wirst schon noch kleiner, aber ob du dann noch so biken willst ist was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Höhöhö! 

Ich fahr die Tage zu meiner Dame des Herzens in den Pott, wenn ich oder die Fachkräfte @home nix machen können, dann nehm ich´s mit und fahr zu Rose. Nur das wird immer teuer und dauert stundenlang: Ich kann da nicht ohne Zeuch rausgehen und muss (MUSS!!!) alles ganu genau angucken! 

Aber ein XL Rahmen wär schon geil...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

na dann nix wie hin und einen XL rahmen besorgt 

Obwohl das hier ja was ganz feines wär 

Klick


----------



## Guent (11. September 2012)

Grad sind ja alle Rahmen ausverkauft... aber ich überleg mir das für nächstes Jahr...
Oder, offtopic des Todes: In schwarz:
http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=22&clang=1


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Sodele:
Die Jungs aus dem Radladen meines Vertrauens habens geschafft: 

Nachdem erst gar nix ging (zum Schluss mit Hammer und Meissel (!!!) und knapp 20 Schlägen) gab das Dreckding auf und flog aus dem Rahmen und gab das quer verklemmte Rad wieder frei.



Rahmen, Ausfallenden, Nabe und Bremse/Scheibe haben den den Crash der Maxle beim fahren wie durch ein Wunder überlebt...und ich hab jetzt mein erstes Nicolai-Teil: Stabile Steckachse. 

Ein dreifaches Hoch auf die Jungs im Wurzelpuff Eppelheim!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2012)

Na dann wieder viel spaß beim biken 

Aber wieso ist das teil gebrochen, denn die achse wird ja mit recht wenig kraft angezogen. Die "richtige" klemmung ensteht ja wenn der hebel umgelegt wir


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Tja, SEHR gute Frage.
War normal eingebaut, nicht zu fest, nicht zu locker.
Und auf der Strasse bricht mir das Gelumpe unterm Bobbes zusammen.
Ich bin auch kein "ins Flat dropper" sondern fahr eher moderat Trails und FR Strecken und lass die meisten Sprünge aus. Ich darf gar nicht dran denken was passiert wäre wenn mir das auf dem Trail passiert wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2012)

Aber du bekommst doch jetzt von Rose eine neue achse oder ?

Ach am hinterrad nicht so schlim, aber wehe das passiert dir am vorderad


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Neue Achse? Nö. Ich war ja nicht bei Rose, sondern hab´s familiär zu Hause geregelt...
BTW:
Eventuell komm ich an einen generalüberholten Nicolai AFR Rahmen in XL... Ob und zu welchem Kurs entscheidet sich die Tage... da könnt ich meine komplette Ausstattung incl. Hammerschmidt einfach übernehmen...


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Neue Achse? Nö. Ich war ja nicht bei Rose, sondern hab´s familiär zu Hause geregelt...
> BTW:
> Eventuell komm ich an einen generalüberholten Nicolai AFR Rahmen in XL... Ob und zu welchem Kurs entscheidet sich die Tage... da könnt ich meine komplette Ausstattung incl. Hammerschmidt einfach übernehmen...


 

Du hast geld zuviel, einfach bei Rose reklamieren via emal mit foto. Da sollte aber was gehen !

Also wenn der preis stimmt machste bestimmt nix falsch, konnte ja mal ein nicolai AM probefahren.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. September 2012)

@Guent: Ich würd das auch an Rose melden...hast doch nix zu verlieren.
Und wenn auch "nur" nen Gutschein bei rausspringt


----------



## Guent (13. September 2012)

Alla hop, ich hab mal ein paar Fotos und ne Mail hingeschickt. Wenn´s nur dafür gut is das jemand merkt ob so was öfter passiert (kann ja lebensgefährlich sein!) und dann entsprechende Gegenmassnahmen eingeleitet werden dass sowas NICHT mehr passieren muss, dann is ja schon gut...


----------



## 191788 (13. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist die Bionicon C-Guide Kettenführung an mein GC anzubauen, habe gelesen das dass auch beim 3x10 Antrieb funtionieren soll das schlagen der Kette ist teilweise doch schon sehr heftig. Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## GeorgeP (13. September 2012)

191788 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist die Bionicon C-Guide Kettenführung an mein GC anzubauen, habe gelesen das dass auch beim 3x10 Antrieb funtionieren soll das schlagen der Kette ist teilweise doch schon sehr heftig. Danke schon mal im vorraus


 

Kurz und bündig, ja es geht. Bins so gefahren und mein bekanter fährts so immer noch.

So siehts bei 2fach aus


----------



## 191788 (13. September 2012)

Super, Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## 191788 (13. September 2012)

Wie zufrieden warst du denn mit der Lösung wenn das auch kurz und bündig geht?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. September 2012)

191788 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden warst du denn mit der Lösung wenn das auch kurz und bündig geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 191788 (13. September 2012)

Suppi dann kann ich das Teil ja bestellen


----------



## GeorgeP (13. September 2012)

machst du nichts falsch mit, kleiner tipp. Benutze noch einen dritten kabelbinder zum fixieren !

Dann viel spaß mit dem teilchen I  it...


----------



## 191788 (13. September 2012)

Jo mach ich dann


----------



## fuxy (18. September 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Hinterbau des BC.
Wenn ich mir das Rahmenset ansehe ist bei der Dämpferanlenkung ein anderes Aluteil verbaut als an einem Komplettrad, ich meine die Anlenkung mit der 2 Bohrung 180 /165mm Federweg.

Was ist jetzt an einem Komplettrad dran ?


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber wieso ist das teil gebrochen, denn die achse wird ja mit recht wenig kraft angezogen. Die "richtige" klemmung ensteht ja wenn der hebel umgelegt wir



Ne nicht ganz, die Achse wird mit dem Hebel fest gezogen, beim Umlegen des Hebels wird nur dieser gespannt, damit er sich nicht mehr löst.


----------



## fuxy (27. September 2012)

Kann mir Jemand den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze sagen ? Ist das 30,9 oder 31,6 ?
Danke


----------



## Awesom-O (27. September 2012)

Bei meinem Uncle Jimbo : 31,6


----------



## M.Finken (29. September 2012)

Hi, 
ich brauche mal eben eure Hilfe. Ich habe grade meine neue Kettenführung für mein Beef Cake Sl von 2011 bekommen. 

Es ist diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-TEILE/Kettenfuehrungen/Kettenfuehrung/NC-17-Stinger-Tensioner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532-ISCG-05.html

Ich dachte mein Bike hätte ISCG-05 und habe mir dann auch die Kettenführung so Bestellt.
 Leider kann ich die Kettenführung nicht, einbauen da der Hinterbau im weg ist. Habe ich denn Falschen ISCG Bestellt oder muss ich dort einfach was weg Feilen ?

Gruß


----------



## fuxy (29. September 2012)

In dem Blech der Führung sind doch Langlöcher, kannst du es nicht so hindrehen, dass es den Hinterbau nicht berührt oder sehe ich da jetzt was falsch. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Finken (29. September 2012)

Hi,
die Lösung wahr ganz einfach. Ich habe die Unterlegscheiben übersehen, ich hatte denn Sägeschnitt schon angezeichnet   Zum Glück habe ich Sie dann noch gesehen

Gruß


----------



## fuxy (10. Oktober 2012)

Hat Rose die neuen Rahmen wenigstens "Stealth Ready " gemacht ?
Ich meine damit ein 4 Loch in dem Steuerrohr und evtl. eins im Sitzrohr ?


----------



## BSChris (10. Oktober 2012)

Glaube ich nicht, wenn du mal schaust sind die Topmodelle mit einer LEV ausgestattet und nicht mit einer Stealth von RS oder KS.


----------



## matze600 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand die Buchsenbreite für das 2009er Beef Cake DH sagen? Vorne sind es ja 22,0mm und hinten? Ist 36,8mm das richtige Maß? 
Gruß Matze


----------



## fuxy (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, in welchem Loch muß der Dämpfer im BC FR stehen um die 180mm federweg zu haben ? Ich meine die Dämpferanlenkung am BC FR 2012.
Das Obere oder das untere Loch ich hab leider keine beschreibung gefunden.


----------



## muddymarcel (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Hatte einer von euch schon mal einen Garantiefall?
Ich frage weil bei meinem Beef Cake der Hinterbau nen Riss hat.Jetzt habe ich ne Mail bekommen,das ich den Bikeservice bemühen soll,und zwar Online......
Der nächste Abholtermin ist ende November!Das bedeutet ca 2Monate ohne Bike....
Wie kann das sein das Garantiefälle hinten angestellt werden?
Hat da einer von euch schon Erfahrungen gemacht?Wielange hats bei euch gedauert?
Bin ein wenig angepisst.Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch nen DHler holen,aber das können die mal knicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymarcel (19. Oktober 2012)

Berichtigung,
heute hatt man mir mitgeteilt das es warscheinlich noch länger dauert..
4Wochen bis es abgeholt wird,21Tage (eher länger) Reperatur.
Bedeutet,wenn ich das Bike bei jedem Pups den ich selber gemacht habe,eingeschickt hätte..wäre es wohl die ganze Zeit bei denen gestanden.
sehr ärgerlich,das kenn ich von anderen nicht.Hatte davor ein Canyon:
Angerufen das der Rahmen gebrochen ist und ich den selber umbauen möchte (bin Zweiradmechaniker).1Woche später bekommen,alten eingeschickt fertig....


----------



## fabi.e (19. Oktober 2012)

Gleich Erfahrung bei Rose gemacht...
Wollte die Bremsanlage von meinem Jimbo einschicken, weil ich damit unzufrieden war (ungenügende Bremsleistung usw.). 
Die meinten, sie brauchen das ganze Fahrrad -> frühester Termin Anfang September war Mitte OKtober... Hab dann gesagt, dass ich die Bremse demontiere und denen einschicke, weil ich nicht bereit bin deshalb das ganze Rad zu versenden... wurde akzeptiert.

Bremse eingeschickt... Wurde dann angemeckert, wie sie denn die Bremse ohne Fahrrad kontrollieren könnten... lol... und ohne irgendeine Bearbeitung bzw. Garantieservice wurde nach fast 6 Wochen!!! (Paket mit der Bremse ist zwischenzeitlich wohl mal  verloren gegangen bei ROSE) die Bremse an mich zurück geschickt!! Da ich letzte Woche Urlaub am Gardasee gemacht habe, habe ich mir einfach in der Zwischenzeit schon selbst eine komplett neue Bremsanlage zugelegt.
Habe aktuell direkt beim Bremsenhersteller ein Garantieticket auf und lasse es von denen austauschen... Kann auch nur den Kopf schütteln über diesen "Garantie-Service" bei Rose...


----------



## muddymarcel (19. Oktober 2012)

Heute Mittag wieder gemailt
Daraufhin sagte Mann mir das man so viel zu tun hätte,da könne man nix machen...
Mal dumm gefragt:laut denen sind die bikes 2012 fast alle vergriffen,was machen denn die ganzen Monteure ...Urlaub?
Bin jetzt soweit,das ich die Kettenstrebe ausbaue ,einschicke und dann schauen Sie sich das an und entscheiden....ich hätte mir das so gewünscht:
Ich bekomm  eine neue,bau die ein,schick die defekte ein...so kenne ich das bei anderen Herstellern...
Mal schauen wie lange die dafür brauchen,laut Aussage haben Sie genügend Streben!
Außerdem hab ich mich schon über die Sache mit dem Schaltauge geärgert;


----------



## BSChris (19. Oktober 2012)

Man man man wenn ich das so höre...ich habe 2 Bikes bei Rose gekauft.
Bei beiden Bikes war die Schaltung nicht eingestellt. Klang wie ein Baumarktrad.
Habe Rose angerufen aufn Mo., am Freitag kam Hermes und hat das Bike abgeholt und eine Woche später hatte ich es mit neuen Zügen und eingestellter Schaltung.
Ging recht flott. Traute mir selber das einstellen damals nicht zu.

Ich habe mal ein Praktikum beim Fachhändler gemacht.
War dort in der Werkstatt eingesetzt. 2 Mechaniker arbeiteten dort und es waren bestimmt 60 Bikes die dort rum standen um endlich repariert zu werden. Jeden Tag kamen neue Bikes hinzu. Wollte damit nur sagen das ich Rose schon verstehen kann das alles so lange dauert. Ich war nur bei einen kleinen Fachhändler aber Rose ist wesentlich größer und verkauft wahrscheinlich das 20 fache an Fahrräder pro Tag, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Hinzu kommt noch das Saisonende ist.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Marksbo (19. Oktober 2012)

Mir wollte man auch ein paar Wochen Wartezeit auf meine abgefallene und davor schon reklamierte ( wegen loser schrauben ) Kettenführung verkaufen. 

Frag da mal nach einem Termin für eine Wartung.

Wenn man so viele Räder verkauft sollte man auch mal die Anzahl der Mechaniker erhöhen.


----------



## fuxy (19. Oktober 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Mir wollte man auch ein paar Wochen Wartezeit auf meine abgefallene und davor schon reklamierte ( wegen loser schrauben ) Kettenführung verkaufen.
> 
> Frag da mal nach einem Termin für eine Wartung.
> 
> Wenn man so viele Räder verkauft sollte man auch mal die Anzahl der Mechaniker erhöhen.



oder die Qualität erhöhen...habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem BC gemacht ( fettes Grinsen hat sich eingestellt ) allerdigs am ende der Tour knarzt die Dämpferwippe auf den letzten 4 mm. Klingt echt gruselig.
Hatte das schonmal Jemand ?


----------



## muddymarcel (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
War bei mir auch so.
Hab einfach ein wenig Wartungsöl an die Lagerstellen gegeben.Bis jetzt ist auch nix mehr zu hören..
Ja das BC fährt sich schon geil....hab mich mitlerweile auch wieder berühigt..
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## fuxy (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann man, die Lager der Hinterradnabe nachstellen, lockern ? Hab den Eindruck das meines etwas schwer geht in meinem BC.


----------



## muddymarcel (30. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist die neue Kettenstrebe gekommen.Innerhalb einer Woche eine neue bekommen,ist soweit in Ordnung.

Nur ich Depp hab die Lagerbuchsen in der alten gelassen.
sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## Awesom-O (2. November 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Hi hat schonmal einer von euch wegen ner Explosionszeichnung oder sowas in der Art bei Rose angefragt?
> Hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich den Hinterbau auseinander genommen hab und von der Achse unter der Dämpferaufnahme sind mir mehrere unterschiedliche Unterlegscheiben engegen gekommen. Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht in welcher Reihenfolge ich die wieder montieren soll.




Da schließe ich mich an. Wenn ich die Achse die durch die Nadellager geht zuziehe quetsche ich die gegen den Rahmen und dann dreht sich nichts mehr.

Irgendwo hab ich da wohl einen Denkfehler begangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymarcel (2. November 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus das die Scheiben, Paßscheiben sind um das Seitliche Spiel/Fertigungstoleranzen einzustellen.
Ergo wird man die auf der Explosionszeichnung net finden...
Hat einer mal ein Bild?


----------



## Montanez (2. November 2012)

Zwischen den einzelnen Hinterbauteilen selbstverständlich immer Scheiben. Weißt du wie das aussieht wenn Alu auf Alu reibt? Nicht lange gut jedenfalls!


----------



## Awesom-O (2. November 2012)

Also ich habs. Achse ohne Scheiben. Die Plastikspacer in die entspr. Vertiefungen der Wippe (also jeweils nach außen. Die stahl unterlegscheiben dienen dann in der tat dem Toleranzausgleich und kommen zwischen Plastikspacer und Sitzstrebe. Am Ende ist diese passung sehr fest. Die Achse sollte minimales Spiel haben. (soll sich ja noch drehen können).


----------



## Marksbo (4. November 2012)

hi, ich muß mal diesen älteren Beitrag zitieren.

Heute versucht ne Tour zu fahren, beim normalen Berghochfahren ist mir dann das passiert.


Werde morgen wohl direkt mal bei Rose anrufen.  


Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine stabilere Achse  


mfg










Guent schrieb:


> Sodele:
> Die Jungs aus dem Radladen meines Vertrauens habens geschafft:
> 
> Nachdem erst gar nix ging (zum Schluss mit Hammer und Meissel (!!!) und knapp 20 Schlägen) gab das Dreckding auf und flog aus dem Rahmen und gab das quer verklemmte Rad wieder frei.
> ...


----------



## Guent (4. November 2012)

Heieiei...
Hier, les das mal:

http://www.nicolai.net/123-0-Steckachse.html

Super Ding!


----------



## wastl86 (17. November 2012)

Ich bekomme bald mein neues Jimbo und stelle mir die frage, ob ich den Fox loat dämpfer drin lassen soll oder nen anderen nehme?
WIchtig ist mir dabei, dass ich was ähnliches wie ein lockout habe, was dass wippen auf bergpassagen unterbinden kann 
Auswahl:

Im Bike ist vorne ne Totem drin ! 
Monarch PLus Rc3 wäre ne alternative? Ja oder nein ? 
Ansonsten evtl nen coil ? wenn ja welchen 

Ich fahre ENduro und gelgentlich FR. FR wird aber mehr in zukunft gefahren. Nakisch wiege ich 100


----------



## Awesom-O (18. November 2012)

Dir Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Ein dhx rauscht wohl zu sehr durch den federweg. Ein coil passt nicht in die schmale Wippe. Interessant wäre ein vivid Air oder ein roco air. Ich werd den rp aber wohl erstmal weiterfahren.


----------



## wastl86 (18. November 2012)

mh bist dir da sicher? dachte dass des mittlerweile gehen sollte


----------



## Awesom-O (18. November 2012)

das Problem ist einfach, dass die Wippe zu schmal ist. Der Vivid ist der einzige der reinpasst, der stößt allerdings an den unteren Bolzen an.

Exzentrische Buchsen könnten die Lösung sein. Aber auf jeden Fall ist es Gebastel. 

Kannst dir bei Interesse mal das hier durchlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10044938#post10044938


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (18. November 2012)

würd ich so ned sagen. ich wollte in mein jimbo von 2009 einen reinbauen-> ging nicht, problem mit der wippe... ABER weiß grad ned ob des damals am telefon mit rose besprochen wurde oder mir wer anders des gesagt hat. bei den neueren modelen sollte es gehen. und die comments in dem link sind ja auch von vor 2 jahren 
 aber sollte kein coil reingehen... was wäre ne alternative zum RP23? aber bitte kein air 5. den muss ich auf fast 20 bar aufblasen und der rauscht durch. Wäre der Monarch RC3 plus ne alternative? hat jemand erfahrung mit dem im JImbo ?


----------



## Awesom-O (18. November 2012)

Hast du dir mal die letzten paar Posts durchgelesen? Ich hab das Thema vor 2 Wochen nochmal aufgebracht und an meinem 2011er Rahmen alles ausgemessen. Einfach mal lesen...

Wie gesagt: Roco Air oder Vivid Air sind die alternativ Empehlung.

Der DHX Air soll wohl massiv im Sag sitzen und durch den Federweg rauschen bei adäquatem Druck. Aber damit hast du ja scheinbar selbst schon negativ Erfahrung gesammelt. 
Ich bin mittlerweile mit dem RP2 recht zufrieden. Auch im Bikepark. Überlege aber auf Huber Bushings umzusteigen.


----------



## wastl86 (18. November 2012)

ja dann werd ich mal überlegen den drin zu lassen. vivid is mir zu teuer und vom marzocchi weiß ich zu wenig


----------



## Montanez (19. November 2012)

Du hast ne Totem im Jimbo?
Sicher, dass du dir das richtige Rad gekauft hast?
Irgendwie macht macht mir dieses modifizieren eines Rades über den Einsatzbereich hinaus recht wenig Sinn. Dann kauft euch doch gleich nen Rahmen der dafür ausgelegt ist...

btw: Das Jimbo funktioniert fantastisch mit dem RP23 und ner 160er Forke. Der Hinterbau ist super sensibel und die Kennlinie so progressiv, dass er dir nicht durch schlägt.


----------



## wastl86 (19. November 2012)

jap hab ich bzw werd ich haben. hatte auch erst nen beef cake rahmen aber dieser passt mir auf dauer von der geo nicht, da ich nicht nur freeride fahr. der rahmen hat in den letzten tests der freeride auch bewiesen dass mehr als 160mm zu fahren sind und diese für das jimbo ok sind.  bei rose fahren mehrere ein jimbo mit ner totem. ich werds ausprobieren und schauen. aber um wieder auf das thema zurückzukommen, es geht ja um den dämpfer


----------



## wastl86 (19. November 2012)

grad nochmal mit herrn brockmann telefoniert. 1. die totem kann ich ohne bedenken drin lassen 2. er meint dass ein coil ebenfalls passt. Da irgendwann im Nov. mein Bike fertiggestellt wird, geht er das ganze nochmals mit einem techniker durch. von daher kann eine sichere antwort noch dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radschaden (21. November 2012)

HI Marksbo
mir ist das Gleich passiert! Rear Maxle gebrochen ,Bremsscheibe verbogen und die Distanzstücke vom Laufrad (Deemax) verbogen.

Zitat Rose " ich hätte das Maxle zu fest angezogen den Bruch selbst Verursacht"


----------



## Awesom-O (21. November 2012)

@wastl86:

Dann haben sie für 2013 wohl die Wippe überarbeitet. Ich sehe bei mir absolut keine Möglichkeit einen Coil Dämpfer unterzubringen. (2011er Rahmen).

Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn bei welcher Körpergröße?
Ich fahr bei 1,83m einen L Rahmen mit 170er Lyrik. Die ist von der Einbauhöhe ja auch nur einen cm tiefer. Ich finde die Gabel steht dem Rad echt gut. Hab nur den Eindruck dass mir der Rahmen fürs Freeriden wohl ein bisschen zu groß ist.


----------



## wastl86 (21. November 2012)

Wie schauts bei den 12er rahmen aus? war es da schon möglich nen coil einzusetzen? ich fahr nen XL rahmen bei 194cm körpergröße. Ich fahr ja ned hauptsächlich freeride. 170mm sind auch kein problem genauso wenig wie 180mm. man muss halt selber entscheiden wie es einem liegt. und der rahmen packt das auch, sonst würde rose es ja nicht freigeben. übrigens sind nun auch 200mm für die hintere scheibe freigegeben. war damals auch nicht so


----------



## Alex-F (25. November 2012)

Moinsen.

Kann mir einer sagen welchen Typ Umwerfer ich am 2011 Jimbo brauche?  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55247


----------



## GeorgeP (25. November 2012)

Den brauchst du KLICK


----------



## Alex-F (25. November 2012)

Ja das ist der gleiche wie bei CRC - die Frage ist nur: S1, S2 oder S3?


----------



## GeorgeP (25. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ja das ist der gleiche wie bei CRC - die Frage ist nur: S1, S2 oder S3?


 Du brauchst typ S3 down pull


----------



## Alex-F (25. November 2012)

Merci. 

Mal gucken ob ich den noch in 36 finde, laut SRAM Produktblatt gibts das.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (28. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Frage: Fahre ich mit meinem Granite Chief 6 -2012- genau zwischen 20 und 21,8 km/h, so schnarrt es vorne. Ich vermute, dass genau bei dieser Geschwindigkeit die Vibrationen vom 2.4"er Nobby Nic irgend etwas in Schwingung versetzt. Kann das, oder mag die Ursache was anderes sein? Schrauben etc. sind fest im Gabel- und Radbereich...


----------



## Alex-F (28. November 2012)

Bestimmt die Bremsscheibe. 

Da gibt's nur 2 Möglichkeiten: schneller, oder langsamer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. November 2012)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Frage: Fahre ich mit meinem Granite Chief 6 -2012- genau zwischen 20 und 21,8 km/h, so schnarrt es vorne. Ich vermute, dass genau bei dieser Geschwindigkeit die Vibrationen vom 2.4"er Nobby Nic irgend etwas in Schwingung versetzt. Kann das, oder mag die Ursache was anderes sein? Schrauben etc. sind fest im Gabel- und Radbereich...



Erinnert mich an meins.... und geschwindigkeit passt auch 

Hab ein granite chief 1 2012.
Denke auch dass es die Bremsscheibe ist. 

Wenn ich den Bremshebel für die vordere Bremsscheibe leicht anziehe, ist das Geräusch weg.

Also ja, es ist wohl die Bremsscheibe. 
Mich störts net weiter. Wenn man schneller oder langsamer fährt hört mans auch nicht


----------



## knoblauchfreund (28. November 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Da gibt's nur 2 Möglichkeiten: schneller, oder langsamer fahren




Dann lieber schneller, wie immer ;-)
Warum auch hat der Nobby Nic so´n Profil 

Vielleicht legt es sich ja auch noch, wenn die Scheibe dünner wird, vom vielen Bremsen...

Aber gut zu wissen, dass dies bei anderen auch auftritt, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts o.ä. geringer..
 @whistler85: Nach welcher Zeit hatte sich das Geräusch denn erledigt??


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. November 2012)

knoblauchfreund schrieb:


> Dann lieber schneller, wie immer ;-)
> Warum auch hat der Nobby Nic so´n Profil
> 
> Vielleicht legt es sich ja auch noch, wenn die Scheibe dünner wird, vom vielen Bremsen...
> ...



Naja hab das Bike jetzt seit Mai diesen Jahres.

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich nicht gefahren weil mir ne Schraube gebrochen ist. Die baue ich aber hoffentlich diese Woche noch ein und dann gehts wieder los.

So richtig weg war das Geräusch bislang glaube ich nicht, wie gesagt, wenn man den Bremshebel etwas anzieht war es bei mir immer weg, oder wenn ich halt n paar mal gebremst hab vorne.
Ansonsten war es echt so ne Geschwindigkeitssache. Bei den von dir erwähnten Geschwindigkeiten trat das Geräusch auf - fuhr ich schneller oder langsamer, war es weg.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (29. November 2012)

Werd's mal beobachten, zur Not muss Rose ran...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wastl86 (16. Dezember 2012)

also ich bekomme nächste woche mein neues jimbo. die totem muss raus. leider. bis max 170mm is erlaubt. die 203mm scheibengröße gehen hinten ebenso klar, wenn nicht im DH einsatz, so Rose. 
greetz basti 

Ach was ich noch fragen wollte. ich hatte im jimbo nen reduziersatz drin für 1 1/8. wenn ich nun ne gabel mit tapered bekomm, muss ich dann nen komplett neuen steuersatz kaufen oder gibts da für den unteren teil was passendesl?


----------



## Awesom-O (16. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst den unteren Teil jedes beliebigen Steuersatzes einsetzen der für 1,5" geeignet ist. Oder du schaust nach ob es für deinen Steuersatz einen 1.5" Gabelkonus gibt. Das wäre wohl die günstigste Lösung.


----------



## wastl86 (16. Dezember 2012)

also ich hab dann ein fsa gravity sx pro drin. kann ich somit jeden konus fuer 1.5 einsetzen? evtl kann mir wer nen link schicken. internet geht grad ned richtig


----------



## Awesom-O (16. Dezember 2012)

Den hab ich auch drinnen. Aber ein Austauschkonus (der Konus muss für den Steuersatz passen) ist extrem schwer zu bekommen. Wenn du herausgefunden hast wos ihn gibt poste das doch bitte hier, ich hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## Ram81 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
ich hab mir das 2013 modell Granite Chief 1 gekauft was meint ihr zu den Bremsen da is ne Formula RX vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm sollte oder könnte man nur die hebel wechsel z.B. zu Xt und die Scheibe drin lassen??
Oder kann man sich auf die Bremse verlassen???
hab vorher ne Magura Julie an mein Haedtail gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (19. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollte man sich nicht darauf verlassen können?!
Bremsleistung und Performancetechnisch gibt es ohnehin aktuell nur zwei Marken(shimpanso&Formula)...
Wobei aus meiner Sicht die 2013er Modelle von Formula jeder shimano den rang ablaufen.


----------



## Ram81 (19. Dezember 2012)

Na weil man nur schlechtes über formula gelesen hat hier im Forum
Deswegen.


----------



## knoblauchfreund (19. Dezember 2012)

Sagen wir mal so: Rose verbaut keine Teile, die nicht auch taugen. So gut kenne ich den Laden mittlerweile. Alternativ kann man sich ja auch sein Bike selbst konfigurieren, also auch Bremsen und alles andere gegen andere Komponenten tauschen lassen. Entweder mit oder ohne Aufpreis - je nach dem


----------



## fuxy (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Formula RX kannste problemlos fahren, sehr bissig und Standfest.
Hab sie selbst schon 2 Jahre gefahren.


----------



## Ram81 (19. Dezember 2012)

Schönen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Ram81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo hab mein GC 1 nun ein paar Wochen ordentlich geheizt die Federgabel ist eine Rockshox Sektor RL DPC 150 mm mit pop lock wenn man den lockout anmacht ist das schloss offen auf dem hebel und nicht zu obwohl sie zu ist habe dieses versucht umzuändern aber das geht nicht fahrtechnisch kein Problem aber wenn man dazu Videos sieht wo es richtig herum geht. Oder is das so normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (31. Dezember 2012)

Awesom-O schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch drinnen. Aber ein Austauschkonus (der Konus muss für den Steuersatz passen) ist extrem schwer zu bekommen. Wenn du herausgefunden hast wos ihn gibt poste das doch bitte hier, ich hätte auch Interesse.



und anderherum? also wenn ich nen tapered steuersatz drin hab und ne gabel mit 1 1/8 schaft?


----------



## Montanez (31. Dezember 2012)

Gibt für alles Adapter. Kleinerer Gabelschaftdurchmesser auf größeren Steuersatzdurchmesser geht immer!


----------



## wastl86 (31. Dezember 2012)

kann ich dann irgendeinen gabelkonus auswählen. oder muss ich auf etwas achten?

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...1-8-_Gabel_und_1-5_Steuersatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...=138&start=0&ndsp=64&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:112


----------



## Montanez (31. Dezember 2012)

Nein das müsste passen. Ist ja nichts anderes als eine Durchmesserreduzierung bzw Erweiterung. Je nachdem wie man es betrachtet


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Januar 2013)

nabend, 
weiß jemand welche lagergrößen ich für den hinterbau in meinem 2010er GC benötige?
und mit welchem drehmoment die einzelnen lager montiert sind?
auf der rose hp ist nix zu finden...

irgendwas knarrzt aus dem bereich wippe/ hinterbau, dachte erst an meine sattelstütze aber von dort ist nun ruhe eingekehrt.

gruß mike


----------



## wastl86 (7. Januar 2013)

was da los bei rose? mein neues jimbo bekommen. roter reboundknopf fehlt,vorderbremse schmatzt und kurbel schleift irgendwo. desweiteren hab ich anstatt meiner alten maxle hinten nun die stecksachse von dt swiss? also ich finds ja echt cool dass zB alte griffe ohne nachfragen durch neue ersetzt werden aber dass andere finde ich nicht in ordung


----------



## fuxy (7. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe gar nicht warum ihr eure Räder noch zu Rose schickt ? Erstmal dauerts wohl ewig lange bis es wieder da ist und dann ist auch noch die hälfte schlampig montiert. 
Wenn ich was an meinem Beef Cake habe und es nicht selbst machen kann, bring ich s zu den Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## wastl86 (7. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht warum ihr eure Räder noch zu Rose schickt ? Erstmal dauerts wohl ewig lange bis es wieder da ist und dann ist auch noch die hälfte schlampig montiert.
> Wenn ich was an meinem Beef Cake habe und es nicht selbst machen kann, bring ich s zu den Händler meines Vertrauens.



mach ich normalerweise auch aber das war ein rahmenaustausch vom letzten jahr und da waren sie wirklich sehr kulant


----------



## fuxy (7. Januar 2013)

Na dann muß das natürlich nach Rose


----------



## wastl86 (8. Januar 2013)

1 Frage
ich möchte an meinen fox dämpfer ctd das kabel kürzen. muss ich die madenschrauben lösen und das zugseil rausziehen und kann dann kürzen und umgekehrt wieder einbauen oder muss ich was beachten?
2. Wie wird die Boostvalve bei diesem eingestellt? oder ist diese fest eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (22. Januar 2013)

guten tag,

hat schonmal jemand die lager am hauptrahmen(608rs Kugellager mit bund) seines granite chief bzw. uncle jimbo usw. gewechselt? die sind von außen eingesetzt nun muss ich sie ja wieder nach außen ausbauen, mir ist nicht so ganz klar wie ich das hinbekomme?

neue lager habe ich schon hier liegen, meine alten bewegen sich kaum noch und in letzter zeit habe ich beim aufsitzen und treten auch ständig ein quitschen und knacken aus dem bereich wahrgenommen.

gruß mike

nachtrag:
hab mich kurz bei rose informiert, die lager werden einfach mit hammer und einem passenden werkzeug ausgeschlagen, ich habe einen durchschlag genommen und immer wieder mittig auf den spacer geschlagen bis das lager draußen war.

nochmals gruß mike


----------



## muddymarcel (23. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296125
Beffcake RAW-Schwarzmatt


----------



## wastl86 (23. Januar 2013)

cool. hast aber somit keine garantie mehr


----------



## muddymarcel (23. Januar 2013)

wastl86 schrieb:


> cool. hast aber somit keine garantie mehr


 
ich weiß....egal


----------



## fuxy (23. Januar 2013)

Ich seh keine Bilder...


----------



## muddymarcel (23. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Bilder...


  schau mal in meinem album,ist irgendwie was schiefgelaufen


----------



## fuxy (23. Januar 2013)

...Album schau... aahhh , RRrrrr, sehr schön, wenn die Decals noch drauf sind dann..... Bekommst du von Rose Original Decals ?


----------



## muddymarcel (24. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> ...Album schau... aahhh , RRrrrr, sehr schön, wenn die Decals noch drauf sind dann..... Bekommst du von Rose Original Decals ?


  schön wärs.....die müssten aber auch matt sein.
Nee da kommt nur noch groß "Beefcake FR" aufs Unterrohr.
Natürlich in schwarz-matt,und die Gabel ist jetzt auch ermattet ,BMW-Rally schwarz ,mit gelben Decals,passend zu den neuen gelben Nukeproof Race Rädern


----------



## Alex-F (31. Januar 2013)

Eine neue Sattelklemme muss her: welchen Durchmesser brauche ich fürs Jimbo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (31. Januar 2013)

Warscheinlich auch eine 36mm wie fürs BC.
Ich suche auch, aber alle hässlich oder sau teuer und sixpack macht nur "Mädchenklemmen" bis 34,9


----------



## Slow-Mo (31. Januar 2013)

Ja es ist die 36,4 er fürs Jimbo.
Da die von Rose nicht wirklich ihren Dienst getan hat, habe ich mir eine von Hope geholt. Jetzt macht die Klemme was sie sollte und der Sattel hält in allen lagen seine Position.


----------



## Alex-F (31. Januar 2013)

Ok dann wirds die KCNC. Danke.


----------



## Montanez (31. Januar 2013)

Die Salsa Flip Lock in 36,4mm tuts auch einwandfrei!


----------



## Alex-F (31. Januar 2013)

Jo wollte kein Schnellspanner.


----------



## muddymarcel (1. Februar 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> hat schonmal jemand die lager am hauptrahmen(608rs Kugellager mit bund) seines granite chief bzw. uncle jimbo usw. gewechselt? die sind von außen eingesetzt nun muss ich sie ja wieder nach außen ausbauen, mir ist nicht so ganz klar wie ich das hinbekomme?
> 
> ...


 

ist ja schon ein wenig her.....hab die besagten Lager inerhalb von 6Monaten schon 2mal gewechselt! Waren jedesmal festgerostet!
mein Tipp:
auf jedenfall gute Edelstahlager besorgen von SKF oder FAG.alles andere ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Das gleiche gilt für die unteren Lager,wenn mann viel fährt und damit auch oft putzt sind die billigen China-Lager schnell hinüber.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen,das die Dichtscheiben der günstigen auch nicht wirklich dicht sind! 
Auch die Buchsen des hinteren Dämperauges verschleißen im Zeitraffer.
Mein Tipp: Die verwendeten 4 Buchsen gegen 2 Lange Tauschen.Am besten von Huberbuschings anfertigen lassen oder wenn mann eine Drehbank in Reichweite hat selber drehen.
Seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit Verschleiß oder Geräuschen!
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (4. Februar 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo die Rahmenspezifikationen, technische Daten, Geo von älteren ROSE Modellen (z.B. UNcle Jimbo 2012) ? 
Ich kann nur die von den aktuellsten Modellen finden.


----------



## Montanez (4. Februar 2013)

Könnte die von Jimbo Daten von 2011 anbieten. Hatte mir das damals mal aufm PC gespeichert. Glaub zwischen 2011 und 2012 hat sich an der Geo nichts getan!


----------



## 191788 (21. Februar 2013)

Tach zusammen, ich habe am Dienstag nach der Tour vom Sonntag mal wieder mein Bike reinigen müssen habe dazu auch das Hinterrad ausgebaut (auch aus Neugier) und musste mit erschrecken feststellen das dass Schaltauge was der Mitarbeiter von Rose mir verkauft hat das falsche war. Bin dann direkt nach Bocholt und konnte das mit ein wewnig Zähneknirschen auch tauschen (kein Kassenbon mehr vorhanden) Service top, hier mal ein Bild wie das richtige auszusehen hat
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1314493?in=user
Es schien als wenn die bei Rose die Aufkleber auf den Artrikeltütchen vertauscht haben(ist abere nur ne Vermutung)
Gruß


----------



## luetti (22. Februar 2013)

Ne gibt zwei ..... Eins mit der "abgesetzten" Kante und eins was "gerade" gefräst ist.
Ist beim BC meine ich auch so.
Deswegen fragen die normal immer nach, ob es das "schmale" oder das "dicke" Schaltaugen ist.

 Ist aber schön von Rose das sie es getauscht haben


----------



## afro-dieter (21. März 2013)

Hi, bei meiner "Werkskettenführung" vom Rose Beefcake FR 2012 dreht sich (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) die Führungsrolle unten nicht mit, da die Schraube direkt geklemmt wird. 

Ist das so vorgesehen oder sollte sich die Rolle mitdrehen?
Beim leicht zurücktreten verheddert sich öfters mal die Kette...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Serpentinebiker (21. März 2013)

Also bei mir dreht sie sich, aber auch nicht optimal


----------



## jonalisa (22. März 2013)

Habe auch Erfahrungen mit der Rose Kettenführung gemacht.

Davon abgesehen, dass die Grundplatte für den harten Einsatz nicht stabil genug ist und zu weit nach unten steht bzw. sich nicht nach oben drehen lässt, hatte ich keine Probleme. Die Rolle verrichtet ihren Dienst tiptop und ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, dass die Rolle allen anderen, die ich gefahren bin überlegen ist. Allerdings habe ich den Führunsbereich mittels Drehbank etwas verbreitert, da die Kette sonst zu stark am äusseren Gummi geschliffen hätte.

Weiters muss ich noch sagen, dass ich zwischen Rolle und Platte eine Unterlegscheibe montiert habe wodurch sie dann auch perfekt rotiert.


----------



## afro-dieter (25. März 2013)

ok, Danke - werde das auch mal rollbar basteln


----------



## matze600 (26. März 2013)

Hey,
welche Kettenführungen sind am Rose Beef Cake DH 2009 verwendbar? 
Muss man bestimmte Unterlegscheiben montieren? 
Meine Sixpack Yakuza geht nich wirklich dran, da die Hauptschwinge im Weg ist.
Was für eine Steckachse fahrt ihr? 
Ich habe eine 09er Maxle 135mm, aber das Gewinde steckt nur maximal zur Hälfte im Rahmen?!
Fahrt ihr eine 142mm Steckachse oder ist die neuere Maxle länger?
Gruß Matze


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. April 2013)

matze600 schrieb:


> Hey,
> welche Kettenführungen sind am Rose Beef Cake DH 2009 verwendbar?
> Muss man bestimmte Unterlegscheiben montieren?
> Meine Sixpack Yakuza geht nich wirklich dran, da die Hauptschwinge im Weg ist.
> ...


 
Hallo Matze,

die Sixpack Yakuza ist leider nicht montierbar. Ein Kollege hat zum Beispiel eine E13 SS+ gefahren und da musste er auch etwas von der Kettenführung wegschleifen. Das 2009er Beef Cake hat zwar ein Nabeneinbaumaß von 135mm, braucht aber eine 150mm Achse. Unsere Artikelnummer wäre dazu 1307520.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (3. April 2013)

Kann ich jede normale 150x12mm Steckachse verwenden oder nur die Maxle?
Gruß Matze


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. April 2013)

matze600 schrieb:


> Kann ich jede normale 150x12mm Steckachse verwenden oder nur die Maxle?
> Gruß Matze


 
Hallo Matze,

der Rahmen ist auf Maxle ausgelegt.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Montanez (8. April 2013)

Wahlweise müsste noch ne Nicolai Steckachse kompatibel sein. (http://www.nicolai.net/123-0-Steckachse.html)


----------



## Guent (8. April 2013)

Die von Nicolai passt. Hatte ich auch im BC, nach dem die Maxle Achse in wirklich moderatem Anfängerbetrieb gebrochen war. Seit dem is alles tutti!


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2013)

Moin Gemeinde,

kann mir mal gerade wer aushelfen? Passt auf die 2009er FSA Afterburnerkurbel am Jimbo ein kleines Kettenblatt von Shimano bzw. weiß wer von euch welchen Lochkreis das kleine Kettenblatt hat?

LG
MIK


----------



## jonalisa (12. April 2013)

@_mik_: Bei mir war am Jimbo an der Afterburner serienmäßig ein XT Kettenblatt verbaut, da es minimal schmäler baut.
Der Techniker sagte, dass es aufgrund der engen Bauweise am Tretlagergehäuse durch das FSA Blatt bei einigen Rädern Probleme gegeben hätte.


----------



## stone19 (12. April 2013)

Hallo! 
Ich habe ein Jimbo 09 und müsste kurzfristig den RP23 durch einen Monarch ersetzen. Dieser wird ja seit 2012 serienmäßig eingebaut. 
Ich wiege fahrfertig 100 Kg und fahre damit Touren bis Bikepark (gemäßigt). Der RP 23 hat beim Compression Tune den längsten Strich markiert und die große Luftkammer. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Tune serienmäßig bei Rose in Rahmengröße L verbaut wird? Auf den Bildern kann ich es nicht richtig sehen, glaube es ist ein Low-Tune. Laut der RockShox Tabelle liegt das Jimbo mit falling rate und 2.5 an der Grenze zum M-Tune.
Ich könnte außerdem am Montag kurzfristig einen Vivid-Air bekommen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der passt? (Beitrag mit normalem Vivid hab ich gelesen, feilen möchte ich nicht)
Habe die Sufu genutzt, aber in den Treffern keine ausreichende Antwort gefunden. Und ich möchte nicht den Dämpfer direkt nach dem Kauf umshimmen lassen.
Nach Telefonat mit Rose bräuchte ich eine H-Tune. Das erscheint mir allerdings fraglich.
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß
Mätti
@ MIK: Den Luftkammerservice am Fox habe ich gerade machen lassen. Allerdings scheint was an der Dämpfung zu sein und ich müsste ihn einschicken (pfeift wie eine Lokomotive, aber nur bei eingelegtem ProPedal) . Bei angekündigten 6 Wochen dauert mir das zu lange. RockShox kriege ich an jeder Ecke geflickt. Flatout darf auch nur Luftkammerservice machen. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## -MIK- (13. April 2013)

Mätti, der Gino bei Flatout braucht keine 6 Wochen.... ruf den mal an.


----------



## -MIK- (13. April 2013)

THX @jonalisa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (14. April 2013)

stone19 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe ein Jimbo 09 und müsste kurzfristig den RP23 durch einen Monarch ersetzen. Dieser wird ja seit 2012 serienmäßig eingebaut.
> Ich wiege fahrfertig 100 Kg und fahre damit Touren bis Bikepark (gemäßigt). Der RP 23 hat beim Compression Tune den längsten Strich markiert und die große Luftkammer.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Tune serienmäßig bei Rose in Rahmengröße L verbaut wird? Auf den Bildern kann ich es nicht richtig sehen, glaube es ist ein Low-Tune. Laut der RockShox Tabelle liegt das Jimbo mit falling rate und 2.5 an der Grenze zum M-Tune.
> ...



Hi das wär doch was für dich:

Uncle Jimbo 2009 Tuning-Teile zu verkaufen (alles Eigenbau):

 - Dämpfer RP23 XV -der ist natürlich kein Eigenbau ;-)
 - Wippe für 180mm FW
 - Steursatzschalen für 2° flacheren LW (AngleSet)
  (nicht für tapered Steuerrohr- nur ZS441 1/8" Schaft)
 - alles Eigenbau - siehe Bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2013)

So, die gute Nachricht, wie von Jonalisa berichtet funzen die Shimano super an der Afterburner, die schlechte, im Moment habe ich kein glückliches Händchen bei meinen Bikes.

Letzte Woche habe ich zwei Tage lang clean and check am Jimbo gemacht, alles auseinander, sauber, gefettet und wieder zusammen. Hintergrund war ein Knacken beim ersten festeren Antritt und beim harten Ein- oder Ausfedern (Entlastung des Bikes beim Sprung). Natürlich habe ich alles aus dem Knack-Weg-Thread abgearbeitet und neue Tretlager eingepresst.

Heute, nachdem ich die SLX Kettenblätter montiert habe, bin ich raus und wollte kurz gucken ob alles läuft. Beim ersten Antritt wieder dieses besch... Knacken. Beim Ausfedern knackt es und wenn man den Boardstein mit Geschwindigkeit überfährt, knackt es beim Einfedern.

Hat von euch wer ne Idee was es noch sein kann? Vor dem Herbst habe ich einen kompletten Lagersatz eingepresst. Würde die jetzt mal ausschließen wollen.

LG
MIk


----------



## wastl86 (14. April 2013)

mal ne frage. ich möchte mir ne reverb zulegen für mein neues jimbo. kann ich diese bedenkenlos einbauen oder meint ihr da muss die leitung gekürzt werden. ich besitze ein xl rahmen !


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2013)

Verleg sie so wie ich, dann nicht, sonst ja.


----------



## muddymarcel (14. April 2013)

Ich tippe auf die Lager der oberen Hinterbaustreben an die Wippe.Hatte bei meinem Beefcake da heftigen Lagerverschleiß.
je nach Nutzung musste ich die alle 3Monate tauschen.
Jetzt hab ich Igus-Gleitlager drin und keine Probleme mehr.

Auch die Sattelstütze hatte bei mir mal geknackt,wenn Sand an der sattelaufnahme war.....aber meistens waren es die besagten Nadellager!


----------



## Slow-Mo (14. April 2013)

Zum Thema Reverb:

Ich hab meine Reverbleitung so verlegt wie bei -MIK- zu sehen, an dem Unterrohr. Da muss man nichts kürzen und die Sattelstütze kann schnell gewechselt werden, ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (15. April 2013)

muddymarcel schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Igus-Gleitlager drin und keine Probleme mehr.



Bei den Nadellagern sehe ich auch das Problem, dass die immer nur eine Seite belastet haben. Aber gut.

Hast Du einen Link für die Igus-Gleitlager die passen?

BTW.: Den Knack merkt man teils richtig in den Pedalen. Bin daher noch nicht ganz bei den Nadellagern...


----------



## matze600 (15. April 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Bei den Nadellagern sehe ich auch das Problem, dass die immer nur eine Seite belastet haben. Aber gut.
> 
> Hast Du einen Link für die Igus-Gleitlager die passen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## muddymarcel (16. April 2013)

matze600 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren



Hi,am besten sollen die Igus J lager sein.
Müsst ihr einfach mal auf der Internetseite nach den Maßen:
12x16 schauen.Die Orginal Nadellager haben eine Länge von 14mm.Da sind die Iguslager länger-also muss mann die ein wenig abdehen lassen oder eben Feilen.Ist ja Kunststoff,sehr gut zu verarbeiten.
Bei den Igus-J müsst ihr die Kunstoffscheiben zwischen der Wippe weiter verwenden.
Es gibt auch Igus-G ,die gibts in den Maßen auch mit Flansch,vobei der Flansch ein wenig dünner geschliffen werden muss.....Die haben ein höheren Reibwert....habe ich momentan drin und ich finde das der Hinterbau damit um welten besser geht....auch Schmutz macht den Igus-G gar nix,der bettet sich zum Teil einfach ein.
Das mit den Nadellagern an der Stelle ist in meinen Augen eine derbe Fehlkontruktion,und nicht nur bei Rose......vor allen Dingen ist die Gewindebuchse,auch das Problem.Da der Schlitz außen viel zu tief gefräst ist und somit der Dreck direkt ins Nadellager wandert!meine Lösung:
Habe außen einfach eine Inbus-Flanschschraube mit hinterlegtem O-Ring reingedreht.Somit ist der Schlitz abgedeckt
Selbst Nicolai verbaut die Igus-Lager in ihren Rahmen!
Ach jaie Maße beziehen sich aufs Beefcake 2012!


----------



## fuxy (16. April 2013)

Bekommt man die Igus Lager einzeln oder nur in größeren Gebinden ?
Ich kenne diese Lager noch von meiner aktiven Zeit aus der RC Scene.
Wirklich gute Quali.

@ Rose Tech Team : Könntet Ihr die Drehmomente für die einzelnen Schrauben veröffentlichen ? Am besten mit einem Bild oder Grafik ?
Das wär mal super.
Für die gängigen Modelle, Beef Cake, Jimbo... usw


----------



## muddymarcel (16. April 2013)

Ja die Lager gibts einzeln,aber leider nur an Gewerbetreibende!Kosten das Stück ca. 2,50Euro


----------



## Montanez (17. April 2013)

Apropos Lager...irgendwas hat bei mir jetzt auch mal geknackt, weiß aber noch nicht woher es kam...müsste das Rad dafür erstmal etwas zerlegen.

An alle die schon Lager getauscht haben:
-Wie/womit habt ihr die alten ausgepresst?
-Wie/womit die neuen eingepresst?
-Welche Lager habt ihr verwendet? Woher bezogen?
-Was ist sonst noch zu beachten?

Mache ja wirklich alles am Rad mit Leidenschaft, aber vor dem Lagerthema grauts mich ein wenig...
Befürchte da wenn nicht alles 100%ig gemacht wird oder passt große Einbußen in dem bis jetzt so sahnig laufenden Fahrwerk!


----------



## -MIK- (17. April 2013)

Nö, mach Dir keinen Stress, die Lager haben alle nen Lagersitz und wenn Du die gerade einpresst, passiert da nichts. Am besten kaufst Du einfach nen passenden Lagersatz von Rose für Dein Bike. Zum Aus- und Einpressen dienen Nüsse aus Deinem Knarrenkasten plus Schrauben, Muttern und Gewindestangen. Halt alles womit Du gleichmäßigen Druck aufbauen kannst.


----------



## JOGZEN (23. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im forum und kenn mich nicht wirklich gut aus in technik fragen! hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
und zwar habe ich bei meinem jimbo ein klackern in der Dämpfer gegend bemerkt und dachte im ersten moment es seien die innenliegenden Züge (die sind es auch weil sie irgendwie verrutscht sind) hab sie heute am hinterbau mal mit kabelbindern fixiert und dabei musste ich mit schrecken feststellen das an der gelagerten Halterung? vom Dämpfer direkt an der befestigungs schraube ein riss ist !
nun stellt sich die frage ob das verschleiss ist was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann weil ich jetzt nicht die mega drops mit gemacht hab oder es sich um einen material fehler handelt! 

freue mich sehr über eure hilfe, bin mir sicher das einer von euch auch weiss wie das teil heisst und wo ich es herbekomme!

dankee


----------



## luetti (24. April 2013)

- Dämpferwippe -
Rose anrufen ...... (denke mal Rose Tech meldet sich hier bei dir)
Wenn du das Bike neu gekauft hast ist es Garantie, selbst  wenn nicht, Rose ist in Sachen Rahmen recht kulant.


----------



## JOGZEN (24. April 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
hab das bike gebraucht gekauft ist Bj. 2009 geht das dann trotzdem auf garantie?
Ärgerlich ist das ich in 2 wochen damit in urlaub will und ich nicht weiss ob ich so weiterfahren kann!? bekommt man das teil irgendwo zu kaufen falls rose nichts machen kann?

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (24. April 2013)

Ruf bei Rose an.
Selbst wenns nicht mehr auf Garantie geht, helfen die Leutz von Rose dir bestimmt weiter.


----------



## JOGZEN (24. April 2013)

Vielen dank, werd ich nachher gleich machen! 
reicht da die rechnungsnummer vom bike oder brauch ich noch was anderes?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (24. April 2013)

Ich geh mal davon aus das du nix anderes brauchst.


----------



## JOGZEN (24. April 2013)

sooo, hab jetzt bei rose angerufen und die schicken mir jetzt ne neue dämpferwippe zu  

jetzt hoffe ich nur das ich die auch eingebaut bekomm

vielen dank


----------



## muddymarcel (24. April 2013)

Meine Wippe ist total eingelaufen gewesen ,weil nach 6Monaten die Nadellager total Schrott waren.
Mir wurde gesagt...nene keine Garantie,hier die Bestellnummer....ist doch jetzt ein Witz oder
Hab wohl zuviel gemeckert hier


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. April 2013)

muddymarcel schrieb:


> Meine Wippe ist total eingelaufen gewesen ,weil nach 6Monaten die Nadellager total Schrott waren.
> Mir wurde gesagt...nene keine Garantie,hier die Bestellnummer....ist doch jetzt ein Witz oder
> Hab wohl zuviel gemeckert hier


 
Hallo muddymarcel,

kannst du uns bitte via PN sagen, mit wem du bezüglich deiner Wippe in Kontakt standst?

Danke und viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## muddymarcel (25. April 2013)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo muddymarcel,
> 
> kannst du uns bitte via PN sagen, mit wem du bezüglich deiner Wippe in Kontakt standst?
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


 

Kein Problem.ich schick euch die Email zu,wenn ich sie noch habe.Gruß Marcel


----------



## -MIK- (26. April 2013)

Kann mir mal wer nen brauchbaren Tip geben, wie ich den scheiß Dämpfer mit seinen Alu-Distanzblöcken in die beschissene Schwinge bekomme? Jedes Mal diese scheiß Fummelei und 1000faches runter fallen der Distanzblöcke!


----------



## fuxy (26. April 2013)

Da steckst du erstmal nen scheiß Schraubendreher durch und dann die scheiß Schraube durchfummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. April 2013)

Ja, war was viel ******* aber mich kotzt das an, jedes Mal wie gesagt dieses Gefummel. Das mit dem Schraubendreher funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht wirklich, die Schwinge ist so eng, dass ich die drei Teile nicht gleichzeitig bewegt bekomme.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. April 2013)

Nanana...nich so negativ 
Ein Stück Holz bzw. Kunststoffröhrchen hilft da sehr.


----------



## Helbo (27. April 2013)

Hallo ich wolte mal fragen ob Jemand die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau vom Uncle Jimbo (Bj. 2010) kennt, auch für den Dämpfer usw. Wollte vor dem Urlaub die Momente Kurz prüfen.

MFG Helbo


----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2013)

'nabend Leute,

auf der Suche nach meinem Klacken habe ich nun neue Nadellager für die Schwingenaufnahme am Hinterbau bestellt. Zu meiner großen Verwunderung, sind die Lagersitze oval und nicht mehr im Ansatz rund. Hat das von euch auch wer? Wie habt ihr die Nadellager in den Rahmen bekommen? Pressen ist ja nicht so der Hit bei Nadellagern.

LG
MIK


----------



## muddymarcel (2. Mai 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 'nabend Leute,
> 
> auf der Suche nach meinem Klacken habe ich nun neue Nadellager für die Schwingenaufnahme am Hinterbau bestellt. Zu meiner großen Verwunderung, sind die Lagersitze oval und nicht mehr im Ansatz rund. Hat das von euch auch wer? Wie habt ihr die Nadellager in den Rahmen bekommen? Pressen ist ja nicht so der Hit bei Nadellagern.
> 
> ...



Also die sollten schon rund sein!hört sich an als hätte sich Lagersitz schon geweitet,da die Nadellager fest waren.Und irgendwo müssen die Kräfte ja hin.Wie sehen denn die Nadellager aus?Auch Oval.
Auf jeden Fall wirst du Probleme bekommen die neuen Lager rein zu bekommen ,da es sich bei dem Lagersitz um eine Passung handelt.

Zum Einbau:
Lager in die Gefriertruhe (ruhig ein paar Stunden),dann gehn die um welten besser rein.
Die alten Buchsen (die im Lager laufen) benutzt du einfach zum reinpressen,dann kannste dir sicher sein,das du da nix verdrückst!
Und unbedingt auch die besagten Buchsen auch neu machen!Die sind auch meistens eingelaufen.Kosten nur ein paar Euro.

Ich hoffe,das du die Lager noch reinbekommst.Nicht das da ne neue Zugstrebe fällig ist

Viel Erfolg


----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2013)

Die Nadellager waren rund. Bin mal gespannt, die neuen liegen seit heute Nachmittag im Tiefkühler, Morgen früh mal sehen wie die so rein gehen. 

Besten Dank, ich melde mal Vollzug wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (3. Mai 2013)

Hast du für die " Schlitzseite " einen Breiten Schraubendreher genommen oder ein Spezialbit ?
Würde die gern mal kontrollieren und fetten, da ich aber ein Freund vom richtigen Drehmoment bin, komme ich nicht mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel an den Imbuss. 
Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Lagersitz ?


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Mai 2013)

das lässt nichts gutes erahnen,
bei mir knackt es auch schon eine weile und ich denke das es auch die nadellager in der druckstrebe sind, aus dem grund habe ich mir nun bei igus gleitlager bestellt. 
sind gerstern gekommen und werden heute nachmittag beim dämpferwechsel montiert...
ich hoffe das da nichts kaputt oder krum ist...
werde euch berichten, habe vor das alles mit fotos zu dokumentieren...

gruß und einen schönen tag
mike


----------



## -MIK- (3. Mai 2013)

@fuxy: Glaub jetzt sind wir an verschiedenen Stellen, wir reden ober die Lager der Druckstreben, da wo die Achse durch kommt, die  an der Wippe befestigt wird. Da sind keine Schlitzschrauben.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann meinst Du die Kettenblattähnlichen Schrauben richtig? Dafür musst Du einen Kettenblattschraubenhalter modifzieieren.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Mai 2013)

Und hier kommt die Rückmeldung:

Eine Nacht im TK Fach und gestriges Schleifen der Lagersitze hat's gebracht. Haben gestern noch mit 2000er Schleifpapier die Lagersitze gesäubert und leicht nach geschliffen. Gerade eben habe ich dann die Nadellager aus dem TK Fach geholt und in die leicht gefetteten Lagersitze eingesetzt.

Auf der linken Seite konnte ich das Lager sofort passgenau einsetzen, auf der rechten Seite war 4mm vor passgenau Schluss. Hier habe ich dann mit einer alten Lagerhülse und der Schraubzwinge ganz sanft nachgeholfen. Ging fast von selber. 

Achse mit Passscheiben durch, festgezogen und nun warte ich n Stündchen bis die Lager wieder Umgebungstemp haben und dann mal schauen ob mein geliebtes Knacken noch da ist.


----------



## piilu (3. Mai 2013)

Wie hast du denn die alten Nadellager rausgekriegt?


----------



## muddymarcel (3. Mai 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die alten Nadellager rausgekriegt?



Nimm halt was genau den Außendurchmesser der lager hat.ne Nuss oder so.Lange Schraube durch und auf der anderen seite ne größere Nuss vom Ratschkasten,wo das Lager locker reingeht......Mutter drauf und rausziehen,indem du die Mutter drehst.....Oder vorsichtig mitm Kunststoffhammer raustreiben,wobei ich kein Fan von Hammerschlägen bei Alu bin....

Achja,für die Schlitzbuchsen bekommt man pasende Nüsse,ich glaube das sind die gleichen ,die für Offset-Buchsen verwendet werden

Das Knacken kommt auch ganz oft von den Dämpfer-Gleitlager.meiner Meinung nach sind die Orginalen,die Fox und Co. da verbauen ,der größte Mist
Aber da gibts ja Alternativen!

was ich auch festgestellt hab,und ganz wichtig!!!!:
Die Senkinbusschrauben,die in den besagten Schlitzbuchsen sind.
Ordentlich Einkleben,mit Loctide.Sonst lösen die sich ganz schnell wieder!!


----------



## piilu (3. Mai 2013)

Hab eigentlich recht neue Huber Buchsen. Bei mir knackt es wenn ich auf das Dreieck an der Sitzstrebe drücke oder halt wenn ich im Flat in nem schweren Gang anfahre


----------



## muddymarcel (3. Mai 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich recht neue Huber Buchsen. Bei mir knackt es wenn ich auf das Dreieck an der Sitzstrebe drücke oder halt wenn ich im Flat in nem schweren Gang anfahre



Hört sich nach den Nadellagern an,meistens knacken die bei geringen Bewegungen....beim Treten,oder kleinen Bodenwellen,wo nur minimal Hub freigegeben wird....manchmal hilf auch fetten,nur wenn schon sichtbare Spuren vom lager in den Schlitzbuchsen sind,dann sind die mit sicherheit hinüber.
Überprüfe mal noch die Lager von der Wippe zum Hauptrahmen.Das sind Mini-Kugellager drin,die gehen auch gerne kaputt.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## -MIK- (3. Mai 2013)

muddymarcel schrieb:


> Nimm halt was genau den Außendurchmesser der lager hat.ne Nuss oder so.Lange Schraube durch und auf der anderen seite ne größere Nuss vom Ratschkasten,wo das Lager locker reingeht......Mutter drauf und rausziehen,indem du die Mutter drehst.....Oder vorsichtig mitm Kunststoffhammer raustreiben,wobei ich kein Fan von Hammerschlägen bei Alu bin....



Für die eine Seite habe ich das Dämpfergleitlagereinpresswerkzeug zum Austreiben verwendet. Mit leichten Hammerschlägen ging die eine Seite butterweich raus.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich es genau so gemacht wie Marcel beschrieben hat: Große Nuss auf die Eine Seite, Schraube durch und dann rausgedreht.



muddymarcel schrieb:


> Das Knacken kommt auch ganz oft von den Dämpfer-Gleitlager.meiner Meinung nach sind die Orginalen,die Fox und Co. da verbauen ,der größte Mist
> Aber da gibts ja Alternativen!



Kann ich bestätigen, ich verwende immer die TFTuned PU Buchsen.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Mai 2013)

Moah ich dreh durch, das Knacken ist immer noch da. Hat da noch irgendwer ne Idee?

Problem: Beim ersten Mal etwas festerem Antreten macht es KNACK. Das spürt man auch beim Treten. Federt man nun mit aller Gewalt ein oder Springt irgendwo runter, macht es wieder KNACK. Im Wiegetritt oder bei leichtem Federn passiert es nicht. Es knackt auch schon einmal beim Ausfedern wenn man springen will. 

Getauscht:

- Nadellager (s. o.)
- Kettenblätter vorne (hinten sind noch top)
- Kette
- Tretlager (BB30 Lager)
- Bike komplett gereinigt und geschmiert (Knack-Weg-Thread und weitere)
- Steuerkopflager sind neu
- Lagersatz erst 3/4 Jahr alt

Hat irgendwer noch eine Idee? Mir gehen meine nämlich jetzt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymarcel (3. Mai 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Moah ich dreh durch, das Knacken ist immer noch da. Hat da noch irgendwer ne Idee?
> 
> Problem: Beim ersten Mal etwas festerem Antreten macht es KNACK. Das spürt man auch beim Treten. Federt man nun mit aller Gewalt ein oder Springt irgendwo runter, macht es wieder KNACK. Im Wiegetritt oder bei leichtem Federn passiert es nicht. Es knackt auch schon einmal beim Ausfedern wenn man springen will.
> 
> ...




Das ist natürlich Ärgerlich.
Ich hatte auch so ein doofes Knacken,und letztendlich nach langer Suche erst die Sattelstütze ausgemacht.Dann auch gewechselt und nach 2Wochen,hatte ich wieder eins.
Jetzt sinds die Pedale und ich hab die schnauze voll .
Wenn alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Teile in Ordnung sind ,einfach überhören!
Ich weiß ist schwer,auch ich hasse Knackgeräusche,aber mein Bike ist halt bergaborientiert Aufgebaut,und da höre ich das nur,wenn ich mal zur Strecke radeln muss.....
Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche.Evtl. Pedale nachschauen,auch ein Vorbau,kann super Knacken (Fett auf die Schrauben hilft hier)


----------



## -MIK- (3. Mai 2013)

Das Knacken scheint irgendwo aus dem Hauptlager / Tretlagerbereich zu kommen. Klopft man auf den Hauptlager / Tretlagerbereich, so macht es Knack. Steigt man nun aufs Rad und tritt ins Pedal oder Federt mit Schmackes ein, macht es wieder Knack.

Die Prozedur kann ich nun nach belieben lang wiederholen. 

Tretlager ist wie gesagt neu und Hauptlager erst Anfang / Mitte letzten Jahres. Als ich die Nadellager gemacht habe, habe ich das Hauptlager auf Gängigkeit und Spiel geprüft. Kein Spiel und gangbar.

Nun die Krönung: ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein baujahrgleiches Jimbo und hat genau das gleiche Knacken...

  @RoseBikesTech: Habt ihr nicht noch eine zündende Idee für mich / uns? Dem Kumpel geht's nämlich auch auf den Zeiger. 

Das Blöde ist halt, man hört und spürt es bei jedem Sprung und dem anschließenden Antritt. Da das Ding n Enduro ist, spring ich damit auch gelegentlich.... Das muss weg.


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Mai 2013)

kurze info,
die neuen gleitlager von igus sind drin und der neue dämpfer ist auch montiert...
das war allerdings ein kampf, ich musste die komplette wippe demontieren, da die distanzhülsen vom alten fox dämpfer etwas zu breit sind für den monarch. ich habe dann die wippe zerlegt und konnte so die hülsen einsetzen...
habe einige bilder gemacht vom demontieren der lager, werde die in den nächsten tagen hochladen...
 @mik, ich hatte auch so ein knacken, habe die hauptlager an der wippe/rahmen gewechselt, doch leider ohne erfolg!!! 
nun hoffe ich durch den wechsel auf gleitlager von igus statt den nadellagern, dass sich das nun erledigt hat...
bei mir war das knacken immer zu hören, ganz schlimm beim treten...

gruß mike


----------



## piilu (3. Mai 2013)

Für Fots wäre ich dir dankbar, hab mir das für nächste Woche vorgenommen. Hast du die Igus Lager einfach abgefeilt?


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Mai 2013)

@piilu,
ich habe mir zwei verschiedene modelle bestellt, die ich nun montiert habe sind ca. 1mm kürzer als die nadellager...
ich hoffe das ist nicht so schlimm?

mike


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Mai 2013)

hat jemand die anzugsmomente für die schrauben im umlenkhebel/ wippe???
möchte da ganz gerne alles fest haben und nicht nur ungefähr die schrauben anziehen....

fotos kommen, spätestens morgen abend 

gruß mike


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2013)

Kurzes Update zu meinem Knacken:

Habe den Hinterbau demontiert und das Hauptkugellager und die beiden Kugellager hinten kontrolliert. Wie es scheint, haben sich nur noch die Buchsen im Lager gedreht, die Lager sind total hinüber. 

Wie mir scheint hat der harte Winter alle Lager auf Tretlagerebene geknackt. Habe jetzt 4 Edelstahllager (2 x 6900 und 2 x 6902 beides 2RS) bestellt. Mal sehen obs daran liegt.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

BTW. an einer Drehmomentliste für alle Schrauben wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Mai 2013)

nabend, 
mittlerweile orte ich das knacken von vorne aus dem steurkopfbereich, könnte so kot*en...
ich hoffe das sich das bald ändert... allerdings werde ich mir auch die anderen lager mal anschauen... werde berichten
 @mik,
kann man die lager auch gegen gleitlager tauschen und kannst du mir genaue maße nennen?

gruß mike


----------



## piilu (4. Mai 2013)

Nee das sind Wälzlager die kann man nicht gegen Gleitlager tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. Mai 2013)

...habe mein "knacksen" jetzt endlich weg bekommen... Habe die Verschraubung an den Nadellagern mal gelöst und diese " Buchsen ", die mit dem Schlitz , rausgemacht. Die NL waren trocken!!! Kein bisschen Fett, nix.
Diese " Buchsen" hatten auch schon ein paar "Reibspuren"
Die Buchsen habe ich mit 500er Schleifpapier etwas geglättet, und die NL ordentlich gefettet.
Doll ist das nicht, warum macht Rose da nicht ein bisschen mehr " Material " dran und macht ordentliche Kugellager rein. 
Werde morgen mal neue NL plus dieser Buchsen bestellen.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2013)

guten tag,

habe gerade mit rose wegen der drehmomente telefoniert, leider konnte man mir keine daten nennen...
und was nun,die schrauben mit 8-10nm anziehen? das sollte wohl reichen, oder?

bin sonntag meine erste tour mit dem monarch gefahren und muss sagen, dass der rp23 wohl schon ewig platt ist und keine dämpfung hatte. 
der monarch dämpft und arbeitet so sensibel, eine wahre freude der wechsel...

hier mal nun noch ein paar bilder, wie ich die alten nadellager ausgedrückt habe...
















gruß mike


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2013)

Was sind das auf dem letzten und vorletztem Bild für Buchsen die du da "eingeklemmt" hast?

Mir ist da noch etwas aufgefallen, da ich gerade den Hinterbau zerlegt habe und auf meine neuen lager warte, hängen die Druckstreben solo an der Wippe. Die Achse ist montiert und festgezogen. nehme ich nun die Druckstreben und so kann ich seitliches Spiel feststellen, trotz neuer Nadellager.

Bereits beim Einbau der Nadellager hatte ich mal die Achse durch geschoben und festgezogen. Selbst da hatte die Achse schon leichtes Spiel, bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass sich das ändert, sobald alles zusammen gesetzt ist....


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2013)

das sind gleitlager von igus, iglidur j heißen die...


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2013)

Wieso stehen die so weit raus?


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2013)

achso, damit wollte ich zeigen wie ich die lager eingesetzt habe ...
dazu habe ich einfach den bolzen gleichmäßig von beiden seiten geschraubt, ohne mir ein werkzeug bauen zu müssen 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2013)

Ah sooouh.... Hab jetzt bei mir alle Lager getauscht, bin nur heute Abend nicht mehr zum Zusammenbauen gekommen. Mal gucken ob ich das Knacken nun wech hab...


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2013)

halt uns mal auf dem laufenden,
werde mich auch die tage nochmal auf die suche machen, in der hoffnung das knacken bald lokalisiert zu haben...
das nervt schon ganz schön 

gruß


----------



## fuxy (7. Mai 2013)

Meinst du die IGUS Lager halten länger als die Nadellager ? Die Drücke sind da ganz schön hoch .
Hab gestern auch neue Nadellager und Kopfbuchsen bestellt, dabei sagte mir der nette Herr vom Service, das diese art der Lagerung beim BC DH neu gelöst sein wird, die Kopfbuchsen seinen zu weich und würden geändert, leider passt das ganze nicht bei Modellen vor 2013


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2013)

war ein tipp hier aus dem rose-forum, bin gespannt wie lange die halten werden...
habe noch die standardlager hier liegen...


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2013)

Warum genau gehen eigentlich nicht am ganzen Hinterbau Gleitlager? Keines der Lager muss eine komplette Umdrehung machen selbst die Hauptlager nicht.


----------



## piilu (7. Mai 2013)

Bin zwar noch nicht beim zusammenbau aber ich würde gerne wissen in welcher Reihenfolge die Unterlegscheiben zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe gehören


----------



## muddymarcel (8. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Meinst du die IGUS Lager halten länger als die Nadellager ? Die Drücke sind da ganz schön hoch .
> Hab gestern auch neue Nadellager und Kopfbuchsen bestellt, dabei sagte mir der nette Herr vom Service, das diese art der Lagerung beim BC DH neu gelöst sein wird, die Kopfbuchsen seinen zu weich und würden geändert, leider passt das ganze nicht bei Modellen vor 2013



Also,halten tun die auf jeden fall länger.Zumindestens gehn die nicht kaputt ,gammeln fest oder fressen sich in die Buchsen.

Wenn bekommt man nur mehr spiel,ist halt kunststoff.Und wenn das Spiel zu groß wird,presse ich einfach neue ein,für 2Euro,und die Buchsen haben nix.

ich fahre sehr viel,ca 20km auf die Arbeit und fast jeden Abend,wenns Wetter passt bin ich auf der DH oder Freeridestrecke unterwegs.
Und die igus-Lager habe ich jetzt 4Monate drin,und da ist noch kein Verschleiß feststellbar....Nadellager habe ich in den ersten 3Monaten 2mal getauscht,wobei die eh die meiste Zeit fest waren!

Gut man muss dazu sagen,das die Kunstofflager einen höheren Reibwert haben,und den merkt man ,wenn Die noch neu sind ein wenig...nach ein paar Ausfahrten fährt sich das aber ein....


----------



## fuxy (8. Mai 2013)

Unter diesen Aspekten sind die natürlich wirtschaftlicher.
Ich habe mein BC FR 8 letztes Jahr Mitte Oktober bekommen, bin dann 2 oder 3 mal gefahren und dann stand es im Keller.
Bin jetzt wo es warm geworden geworden ist etwas mehr gefahren und die Kopfbuchsen waren beim Ausbau schon angelaufen.
Werde das beobachten. Die Igus Lager bekommt man doch auch in anderen härtegraden oder ?


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Mai 2013)

guten morgen,
 @fuxy, die lager gibt es in unterschiedlichen materialien. allerdings passten die iglidur j am besten von den maßen, andere lager musst du evtl. noch kürzen. habe auch noch iglidur g bestellt, diese sind aber ca. 5mm zu lang...

gruß mike


----------



## matze600 (8. Mai 2013)

hey,
kannst du die Maße der Lager mal posten?
Finde im Konfigurator nicht wirklich was passendes.
Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (8. Mai 2013)

außendurchmesser 16mm
innendurchmesser  12mm
länge                   15mm
wie gesagt, die iglidur j kommen den maßen schon ziemlich nahe...sind ca. 1mm kürzer als die nadellager

gruß mike


----------



## piilu (8. Mai 2013)

Hmm also bei mir sind HK1214 Nadellager verbau

außendurchmesser 18mm
innendurchmesser  12mm
länge                   14mm


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Mai 2013)

so, 
habe nochmal nachgeschaut...
die nadellager sind 1214.2rs
gekauft habe ich bei igus iglidur j 1216-12, der durchmesser wird beim einpressen geringer...

mein rahmen ist ein granite chief mj 2010

gruß mike


----------



## -MIK- (8. Mai 2013)

So, Endmontage durchgeführt: Knacken Weg.   Getauscht wurde nun in folgender Reihenfolge:

- Kettenblätter
- Kette
- Nadellager
- Dämpfergleitbuchse
- Hauptlager
- Hinterbaulager

Nun auf einen trockenen Sommer hoffen, damit das Ganze nicht im Herbst wieder nötig ist.


----------



## muddymarcel (8. Mai 2013)

Vorsicht mit den nadellagerbezeichnungen!
Die HK1214 haben 18mm außen!!!Die passen nicht,da die verbauten 16mm haben!
Und die Iguslager könnt ihr auch länger bestellen!Die sind ganz einfach zu bearbeiten.Schleifpapier auf eine Ebene Fläche legen und einfach kürzer schleifen!Das geht ratzfatz.
Ich würde die längeren vorziehen,da die angesprochenen Igus 121612,satte 2mm schmaler sind als die orginalen Nadellager!
Das mal beide Seiten,und man hat ganze 4mm Seitliches Spiel in den Hinterbau gebracht!Sehe ich schon als Grenzwertig an,nur um sich die arbeit mit dem kürzen zu sparen!


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Mai 2013)

@muddymarcel,
die hk1214 waren in meinem rahmen verbaut, dass sind die alten...
die sind ca.13mm lang
die igus lager sind sogar eine idee größer im durchmesser als die nadellager, ziehen sich aber im eingebauten zustand zusammen. steht auch so auf der seite von igus...

auf jeder seite steht der bolzen ca. nen halben mm weiter raus als die igus lager lang sind, ich denke nicht das das schlimm ist. zumindest habe ich kein seitliches spiel im hinterbau, werde es aber beobachten und ggf. dann die anderen lager einbauen.

gruß mike


----------



## matze600 (8. Mai 2013)

2rs bei der lagerbezeichnung nicht vergessen!


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Mai 2013)

@muddymarcel,
du könntest doch recht behalten, habe seit gestern spiel im hinterbau bzw. in der wippe. allerdings nicht axial, wie von dir befürchtet, sondern radial...
wundert mich ein wenig, denn die lager sind ja noch ganz frisch und erst zwei ausfahrten alt...
muss ich mir also die ganze sache nochmal anschauen, evtl. muss ich doch wieder die nadelhülsen einsetzen oder einen neuen bolzen besorgen und montieren?

gruß mike


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Mein Knacksen ist weg. Habe mein BC am Donnerstag im Braunlager Bikepark geprügelt, alles tuti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (14. Mai 2013)

Kann man an ein 2012er Jabba Wood statt des originalen Umwerfers einen FD-M781 Down Swing anbauen?
Der originale schaltet vom kleinen auf das mittlere sehr schlecht.
Besser, weit besser geht es bei gleicher Kettenblattabstufung und Down Swing Umwerfer auf meinem selbst aufgebautem Radon, dort klappt das Raufschalten auf das mittlere Blatt immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Mai 2013)

Bin unter die Radon-Fahrer gegangen und biete meine gemoddete Blackspire Stinger Grundplatte an.

Wurde so zurechtgeschnitten, dass sie für das Beef Cake (2010 - sollte aber auch an den anderen Jahrgängen) mit ISCG 05 passt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/172584-blackspire-stinger-grundplatte-fur-iscg05


----------



## Kreuzrad (23. Mai 2013)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich einen Lagersatz für ein Jimbo 2012? Bei Votec gibt es z.B. sowas.
Oder gibt es eine Liste mit allen Lagern, die verbaut sind?


----------



## -MIK- (24. Mai 2013)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Alle Lager ausbauen, Nummern notieren und einzeln bei irgend nem Händler bestellen
2.) Rose anrufen, Kundennummer nennen, Bike nennen und Lagersatz bestellen

Vorteil bei Variante 2: Alle Hülsen, Achsen, Buchsen, etc. kommen direkt mit, bei Variante 1 musst halt die alten verwenden.


----------



## piilu (24. Mai 2013)

Wie teuer ist eigentlich Variante 2?


----------



## -MIK- (25. Mai 2013)

Glaub was um die 50 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusher123 (30. Mai 2013)

Gestern ist mir meine Maxle Steckachse gebrochen, als ich eine Bordsteinkante hochgefahren bin. Nun mach ich mir etwas sorgen, wär bestimmt Böse ausgegangen, wenn ich schneller gewesen wäre... Gibt es da eventuell eine Stabilere alternative?

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3271/jbxyp62u_jpg.htm


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2013)

Fahre die Maxle Steckachse jetzt seit 4 Jahren am Touren- und 3 Jahre am DH-Bike. Noch nichts passiert und mit dem DH Bike habe ich schon ne Menge Einschläge weil wegen verpatzter Landung D) eingesteckt. 

Da haste einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (30. Mai 2013)

Von wann istn dein Bike?
Meine mich daran erinnern zu können das im letzten Jahr mehreren Leuten, auch hier ausm Forum, das Gleiche passiert ist. 
Beim Bruder meiner Freundin hat Rose die Achse kostenlos ersetzt.


----------



## Pusher123 (30. Mai 2013)

Ist von ende 2011, ich hab Rose mal angeschrieben. Zum glück hab ich noch ein ersatz Bike und kann warten.
Gruß


----------



## Montanez (30. Mai 2013)

Nicolai stellt eine Achse her die komatibel Mit dem Maxle System ist.
Wenn meine mal bricht würde ich auch eher darauf bauen, ist ja nicht die erste gebrochene Achse von der man hört!

http://www.nicolai.net/123-0-Steckachse.html


----------



## Raphael87 (5. Juni 2013)

hey bei meinem granite chief verklemmt sich bei rasanter fahrweise gerne mal die kette zwischen dem schaltauge und der schaltung.

Ds ist sicherlich nicht gut für das schaltauge und auf die nase hab ich mich deshalb auch schon gelegt...

Wie kann ich dem abhilfe schaffen? woran kann es liegen?Springt die kette zu sehr?


----------



## jonalisa (5. Juni 2013)

Versuch mal die B-Screw richtig einzustellen.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Rose Rider.

An meinem UJ 2012 hab ich vor kurzem ne G-Junkies Kefü montiert. 

Bei dieser sind 3 gleich lange Schrauben für die ISCG 05 Aufnahme mit dabei. 
Beim Eindrehen habe ich aber bemerkt, dass nur 2 davon (die ins hinten offene Gewinde laufen) komplett rein gehen.

Die 3 die in das Sattelrohr geht war ca. 2-3 mm zu lang und hat sich nicht ganz einschrauben lassen. Ich habe sie einfach gekürzt.

Ist das normal, oder ist mein Gewinde im Rahmen nicht weit genug gefertigt?


----------



## jonalisa (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist normal.
Die obere Schraube muesstest du ins Sitzrohr treiben wenn du sie ganz eindrehen moechtest ;-)


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (19. Juni 2013)

Ok. Danke. 

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt  . Wäre doch aber auch ein prima Endanschlag für das Sattelrohr 

War mir nur unsicher aufgrund der auftretenden Kräfte auf die Kefü. Die bekommt ja auch ab und an ein paar Schläge ab. Vor allem wenn man sie nicht nacharbeitet, sitzt sie ein bisschen unterhalb des Bash.

Aber die letzten Baumstammeinschläge hat sie ja ausgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (21. Juni 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ich fahre ein Rose Beef Cake FR 8 von 2012 und habe leider seit Anfang an das Problem dass mein Hinterbau (vermute ich zumindest und weiß leider noch nicht 100% welche Schraube oder Lager) nach ca. 8-10km das knartzen anfängt. 
War gestern im Bike Park und nach der 8 Abfahrt ging es los. Wenn das  Bike richtig arbeitet dann ist nichts zu hören, nur wenn ich darauf sitze und in die Pedale trete (ganz leichtes Ein- uns Ausfedern).

Das nervt echt und hört sich nach "Real Ragazzi 150 Bike" an.

PS: Geschmiert und gefettet hatte ich schon alles, kam wieder.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. Juni 2013)

Check mal dein Gesänge unterm Sattel! 
Wenns nur im sitzen passiert könnte es auch von da kommen.


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (21. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade den Dämpfer demontiert und musste feststellen das die Alu-Buchsen die im oberen Dämpferauge montiert sind fest sind. Normalerweiße, zumindest nach meinem Verständnis, sollten diese etwas breiter (das die Buchsen im Dämpferauge aneinander anliegen und nicht außen am Dämpferauge aufdrücken) und im Durchmesser etwas kleiner (ca. 0,1 mm würde ich jetzt einfach mal so sagen) sein so dass sich der Dämpfer immer schön gelagert bewegen kann.

Aber wie gesagt, oben waren sie richtig festgefressen und die Schraube war auch viel zu fest angezogen. 
Interessant wäre hier das richtige Anzugsmoment, denn die Schraube ist ja zusätzlich mit Loctite verklebt.

Mal schauen was Rose dazu sagt.


----------



## muddymarcel (21. Juni 2013)

Ist leider normal...da haben die Dämpferhersteller mitlerweile aber nachgerüstet.
Da gibts Umbausets mit Nadellager oder Kunststofflager....Ich empfehle die Kunstofflagervariante,hält ewig und kommt sogar ohne Schmiermittel aus!

Hatte auch immer Probleme derart,hab jetzt Kunstofflager drin und ruhe is


----------



## afro-dieter (1. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig die Abmessungen für 3 Teilige Huber Buchsen beim Beefcake FR 2012?

Huber brauch Lagerdurchmesser und Einbaubreite (oben und unten, schätze ich) und ich komme gerade nicht zum messen ran...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Juli 2013)

guten morgen,
hat hier jemand sein GC auf huber-bushings umgerüstet?
bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich die richtigen maße gemessen habe und ob ich unten die 2 oder 3-teilige variante benötige?

wäre nett wenn mir jemand kurz antworten könnte...

gruß mike


----------



## muddymarcel (8. Juli 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch zufällig die Abmessungen für 3 Teilige Huber Buchsen beim Beefcake FR 2012?
> 
> Huber brauch Lagerdurchmesser und Einbaubreite (oben und unten, schätze ich) und ich komme gerade nicht zum messen ran...
> 
> Danke im Voraus!


 

Oben 22mm
Unten 36mm

Gruß


----------



## Lbir (11. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen, 
könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen welchen sattelrohrdurchmesser das aktuelle uncle jimbo hat? bei rose hat man mir 27,2 gesagt, stimmt das? 
danke!


----------



## piilu (12. Juli 2013)

Bis jetzt wars 31,6 glaub kaum, dass die das geändert haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lbir (12. Juli 2013)

stimmt, die 31,6 hat man mir am tel auch bestätigt.


----------



## afro-dieter (12. Juli 2013)

muddymarcel schrieb:


> Oben 22mm
> Unten 36mm
> 
> Gruß


 
Hatte mir extra nen Mess-Schieber gekauft und am Rahmen / Teilen nachgemessen:

Einbaubreite hintere (untere) Dämpfereinhängung inkl. Spacer und Buchsen = 36,5 mm

Einbaubreite vordere (obere) Dämpfereinhängung
= 22,0 mm

Ich empfehle jedem, der sich Buchsen anfertigen lässt, bei seinem Rahmen genauestens nachzumessen, um Spiel zu vermeiden.

Die Buchsen sind da, drin und machen keinen Ton mehr.

Danke für eure Richtwerte! 

Noch n Tip der 3 Tage Suche sparen kann: 
Wer eine hochfeste Dämpferschraube fürs Beefcake 2012 braucht / sucht, weil das Werksmaterial nicht ganz ausreicht:

*1 x Zylinderschraube M8 x 75 mm mit Innensechskant*
*Verzinkt, hochfest (10.9)*
- Das Gewinde ist dann zwar 21 mm zu lang, dafür passt die Schaftlänge => Abschneiden und gut is!


----------



## supersonic6 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Rose Mr. Big. Und zwar macht die Sattelstütze ziemlich laute Knackgeräusche und rutscht bei längeren Ausfahrten auch mal immer wieder ein paar mm nach unten. Hab schon Carbon-Montagepaste probiert, hat aber nicht geholfen, die Sattelklemme etwas fester anzuziehen hilft immer nur ein paar km bis das Knarzen wieder anfängt. 
Welche Alternative kann man den montieren? Die Rose-Sattelklemme ist ja so komisch geformt...


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Juli 2013)

@SuperSonic,
das problem habe ich auch, allerdings kommt das knacken bei mir nicht von der sattelklemme/ sattelstütze. sondern von der oberen verschraubung am dämpfer.
ich bekomme die schraube nicht fest genug angezogen, da ich diese mutter mit den beiden schlitzen nicht festhalten kann.

welches werkzeug benötige ich dafür, bzw. wie heißt diese nuss oder dieser schlüssel?

 @SuperSonic, versuch mal die klemme mit einem drehmomentschlüssel anzuziehen, ich habe die schraube mit 6-8nm angezogen. das hält dann...

gruß mike


----------



## supersonic6 (12. Juli 2013)

Naja, wie gesagt, bei mir ist es die Sattelstütze bzw. -klemme. Und selbt mit korrekten Nm hält es nicht und knarzt, etwas fester hab ich wie geschrieben schon probiert. 

Mich würde somit sehr eine Alternative zur Rose-Sattelstütze interessieren, die ja wie gesagt so eine komische Form hat...


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Juli 2013)

mh, dann versuch die sattelklemme von hope, die hält bombenfest...
sagen zumindest einige kollegen von mir...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supersonic6 (12. Juli 2013)

ja, na die frage ist ja, ob die da draufpasst. vom durchmesser ja, aber wegen dieser form der original rose-sattelklemme hab ich bedenken...


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Juli 2013)

also eigentlich ist das egal wie die rose klemme aussieht. da das sattelrohr gerade ist am ende, passt auch jede andere klemme.
ich habe eine ganz filigrane 9,6g leichte klemme am rahmen gehabt.
derzeit habe ich aber wieder die rose klemme drauf

gruß mike


----------



## jonalisa (14. Juli 2013)

Habe am Jimbo die Hope Klemme. Haelt bombenfest. Die Form der Klemme ist, wie bereits erwaehnt, vollkommen egal.


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (17. Juli 2013)

Hätte da mal eine leicht doofe Frage.
Ist das von der Funktion eigentlich normal, das am vorderen Umwerfer die ganze Zeit die Kette aufliegt und schleift?
Mir ist das gestern nur so aufgefallen, da meine Freundin ein Trek mit SLX Ausstattung fährt und dort läuft die Kette immer frei, somit ist auch das nervige Klappern bei jedem kleinen Hubbel weg.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2013)

Setzt Dich mal auf den Hobel drauf, schleift die Kette dann auch noch? Wenn ja, nein ist nicht normal, Dann musst Du den Umwerfer etwas drehen.


----------



## muddymarcel (17. Juli 2013)

RoseRider schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine leicht doofe Frage.
> Ist das von der Funktion eigentlich normal, das am vorderen Umwerfer die ganze Zeit die Kette aufliegt und schleift?
> Mir ist das gestern nur so aufgefallen, da meine Freundin ein Trek mit SLX Ausstattung fährt und dort läuft die Kette immer frei, somit ist auch das nervige Klappern bei jedem kleinen Hubbel weg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255373Anhang anzeigen 255374


 
hi,wenn du ein beefcake mit direktmountbefestigung hast,dann nervt das klappern,da die halterung am 2012er rahmen zu weit oben angeschweißt ist....ist leider wirklich so!wurde auch schon in diversen zeitschriften bemängelt.
deswegen habe ich auf einzelblatt mit kettenführung gewechselt.mit 36 vorne und 11-34 hinten komme ich auch den berg hoch


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (17. Juli 2013)

muddymarcel schrieb:


> hi,wenn du ein beefcake mit direktmountbefestigung hast,dann nervt das klappern,da die halterung am 2012er rahmen zu weit oben angeschweißt ist....ist leider wirklich so!wurde auch schon in diversen zeitschriften bemängelt.
> deswegen habe ich auf einzelblatt mit kettenführung gewechselt.mit 36 vorne und 11-34 hinten komme ich auch den berg hoch


 

Ganz genau, dachte mir doch gleich das die Halterung ziemlich weit oben angschweißt ist. Nach unten rutschen kann ich sie auch nicht mehr, da die größe vom Langloch schon ausgereizt ist. 
Schöne Fehlkonstruktion. 
Sobald ich mit dem BC über einen kleinen Bordstein fahre, höre ich das schöne Klappern.


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (18. Juli 2013)

Umrüsten auf Einblatt wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. 
Das ärgert mich jetzt das man da so nicht wirklich was machen kann.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. Juli 2013)

Kannst du schon. Nimm einfach nen Gummiband oder nen alten Schlauch und friemel den U-Förmig da um den Umwerfer, wo die Kette gegen kommt bzw. schleift.
Musst du zwar alle paar Wochen erneuern, aber die Geräusche sind so gut wie weg.


----------



## wastl86 (22. Juli 2013)

hat jemand nen trick bzw nen link wie ich das geklappere in meinem rahmen von leitungen beseitigen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (23. Juli 2013)

Bischen reinschieben.


----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

Bringt doch nix.


----------



## hartytheman (25. Juli 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Schalömchen!
> Mir hats am BC die Maxle-Stechachse beim fahren auf der Strasse zerrissen.
> Rad klemmt jetzt schräg im Rahmen und der Bremse, geht nicht mehr raus, auch nicht mit der guten, alten Gewalt.
> Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt?
> ...



Ist mir vor ein paar Monaten genau gleich gegangen. Ist gleich am Anfang vom Trail passiert, aber zum Glück bin ich nicht gestürzt. Die Maxle war am aber auf der anderen Seite beim Gewinde gebrochen. Ich glaube, der Hinterbau ist einfach zu wenig steif, so dass starke Kräfte auf Achse etc. wirken. Wenig später hatte ich dann auch noch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe (aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Habe jetzt eine neue Maxle drin, und achte darauf, sie nicht zu stark anzuziehen (damit keine Spannung auf der Achse ist) aber den Schnellspanner dafür umso stärker zu spannen. Bis jetzt hats gehalten.
Grüsse


----------



## Pusher123 (26. Juli 2013)

Ist mir leider auch passiert, Rose hat sie anstandslos ersetzt. Finde es aber heftig dass, das so häufig auftritt. Hab auch mal bei Nikolai wegen http://www.nicolai.net/123-0-Steckachse.html angefragt. Ich glaube sie kostete um die 35 Euro. Da fährt man Jahrelang mit einer simplen Schnellspannachse und nie passiert was...


----------



## Ram81 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo kurze frage ich will ein Service selbst bei meiner federgabel Rockshox sektor coil 150 mm selbst machen was brauch man noch außer das Service kit ?? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?? Läuft bei der coil auch das Öl raus oder nicht weil die ja die Federn hat ??bei  Sram is ja alles schön auf englisch


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Juli 2013)

Ram81 schrieb:


> Hallo kurze frage ich will ein Service selbst bei meiner federgabel Rockshox sektor coil 150 mm selbst machen was brauch man noch außer das Service kit ?? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?? Läuft bei der coil auch das Öl raus oder nicht weil die ja die Federn hat ??bei  Sram is ja alles schön auf englisch



Hab exakt dasselbe Bike und dieselbe Gabel, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Ram81 (30. Juli 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hab exakt dasselbe Bike und dieselbe Gabel, würde mich auch interessieren



Und was hast du schon alles dran geändert ?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Juli 2013)

Ram81 schrieb:


> Und was hast du schon alles dran geändert ?



Gar nix außer nem schlauchwechsel und ner Kettenführung
Wobei ich für die zukunft plane mal die Reifen auf Maxxis ardent o.ä. zu wechseln, evtl neue sattelstütze weil die schon arg mitgenommen ist durch das ewige rein und rausfahren


----------



## corratec1234 (30. Juli 2013)

nabend,
ihr benötigt noch dämpfer öl von rock shox, steht alles in den oil charts auf der sram seite...
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G...les/techdocs/2011-rockshox-fork-oil-chart.pdf

gibt dazu auch videos bei youtube...
als tipp sollte man von unten motorenöl in die standrohre einfüllen, funzt super aus eigener erfahrung...nur ca. 5ml, dass reicht...

desweiteren wird hier alles erklärt,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524175

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (31. Juli 2013)

Hat einer von euch das Push Tuning für den RP23 ausprobiert?


----------



## wastl86 (1. August 2013)

Welches Baujahr sind eure Rahmen gewesen wo es mit der maxle passiert ist? wäre interessant ob es am Rahmen oder an der Achse lag. Ist ein bisschen beunruhigend


----------



## Bordstein (5. August 2013)

Hi,

falls jemand noch eine Maxle (135x12mm/Gold) benötigt, könnte ich eine Gebrauchte günstig abgeben.

Sie stammt aus dem 2011 Jimbo und verrichtete ihren Dienst problemlos, nun habe ich aufgrund eines Rahmentausches jedoch keine Verwendung mehr für diese. 

Ich habe sie neu abgeschmiert und sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Hebel ist etwas stark verkratzt, jedoch könnte man diesen evtl. aus einer alten Steckachse übernehmen und austauschen.

Gruß


----------



## Ram81 (8. August 2013)

Klar machste die federgabel vorne komplett raus und schiebst denn Schaumstoff an die klapernden Leitungen


----------



## MettiMett (9. August 2013)

Und dann sollen die Züge nicht mehr klappern?


----------



## muddymarcel (9. August 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Und dann sollen die Züge nicht mehr klappern?



Kann ich bestätigen,hab ich auch so gemacht!Schaumstoff rein und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (13. August 2013)

Hey Leute,
Ich würde gerne mein Tretlager, die Kurbel und die Kettenführung (2-fach) an meinem 2012er Beef Cake austauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße das Innenlager hat?

Welche 2-fach Kettenführung passt denn ohne am Leitblech etwas abschleifen zu müssen?

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## wastl86 (14. August 2013)

also wenn des mit dem schaumstoff klappt wäre es sehr geil !!! gleich mal morgen in den baumarkt


----------



## afro-dieter (14. August 2013)

Das Beefcake 2012 hat ein Innenlager mit 73 mm Breite - zwecks Kettenführung wär ich auch gespannt.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (14. August 2013)

Guckt Ihr hier klick

Geht sowohl um 2 als auch 3-fach Kefüs.
Ich persönlich hab die 2X von MRP genommen. Passt gut ohne irgendwas bearbeiten zu müssen und funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. August 2013)

Danke,
Sollte ich sonst noch etwas beim Kauf des Lagers beachten?

Die Mrp-Kettenführung hat mir sowieso schon zugesagt


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. August 2013)

Kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (15. August 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Weiß jemand von Euch mit welchem Drehmoment man die ISCG Schrauben am Rahmen des UJ anziehen soll/darf?


----------



## jonalisa (17. August 2013)

Max. 8 Nm!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (18. August 2013)

Oha, doch so viel!

Bei meiner Kefü steht max. 5 Nm. Ist aber natürlich nicht von Rose .


----------



## supersonic6 (20. August 2013)

Kann mir mal noch jemand eine funktionierende Sattelklemme für das Rose Mr. Big empfehlen bitte? Bin noch am verzweifeln, da die original Sattelklemme den Sattel nicht hält und ich aufgrund des seltsamen Maßes von 36mm keinen Ersatz finde. 
Hier wurde mal die Hope-Sattelklemme empfohlen, aber die gibts nicht nicht in 36mm. Was tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (20. August 2013)

Die Salsa Flup Lock soll auch fubktionieren, keine ahnung obs die in der Größe gibt
*
*


----------



## Serpentinebiker (2. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
KÃ¶nntet ihr mir passende Kurbeln fÃ¼r das 2012er Beef Cake FR im Preisrahmen 80-150â¬ nennen, die wirklich passen? WÃ¤re sehr nett, ist ziemlich dringend.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. September 2013)

Hallo Serpentinebiker,

fÃ¼r dein BEEF CAKE FR 2012 benÃ¶tigst du ein BSA Lager mit 73mm Einbaubreite.
Die Frage ist nur, zweifach oder dreifach fahren mÃ¶chtest.

Einfach Kettenblatt: Shimano Zee + passendes Lager, ca. 95â¬

Zweifach Kettenblatt: Shimano SLX + passendes Lager, ca. 120â¬

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## Serpentinebiker (3. September 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## innerloop (5. September 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Moah ich dreh durch, das Knacken ist immer noch da. Hat da noch irgendwer ne Idee?
> 
> Problem: Beim ersten Mal etwas festerem Antreten macht es KNACK. Das spürt man auch beim Treten. Federt man nun mit aller Gewalt ein oder Springt irgendwo runter, macht es wieder KNACK. Im Wiegetritt oder bei leichtem Federn passiert es nicht. Es knackt auch schon einmal beim Ausfedern wenn man springen will.
> 
> ...



Bin gerade durch Zufall auf deinen Post gestoßen und weiß nicht ob dein Problem schon gelöst wurde.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir folgendes weiter: An meinem 2012 Beef Cake hatte ich letztes Jahr ein Knacken an der Wippe, weil der Bolzen zur Dämpferbefestigung leicht verbogen war. Ich vermute, dass durch den verbogenen Bolzen die Lager im Rockerarm ungleichen seitlichen Kräften ausgesetzt waren und dadurch zum "Knacken" neigten. Eine neuer Edelstahl-Bolzen aus dem Baumarkt hat das behoben.

Mittlerweile ist die Dämpferbuchse aber total ausgeschlagen und auch der neue Bolzen ist wieder leicht verbogen. Ich werde jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich von den DU-Bushings auf Huberbushings wechseln. Dann braucht man auch nicht mehr diese Spacer am Dämpferbefestigungsbolzen. --> besserer Kraftschluss --> längere Haltbarkeit


----------



## chicco81 (8. September 2013)

Erstmal  Hallo an alle.

Kurz zu meiner Situation,
bin seit 4 Wochen auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike und hab schon ne Menge Beratungen und Probefahrten hinter mir.
Dann bin ich Anfang der Woche auf Rose gestoßen (zu meiner Schande wusste ich garnicht das es die Bike´s gibt  ), nach einem netten Gespräch am Telefon mit einem Rosemitarbeiter habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal ein Granite Chief zu testen.

Freitag kam das gute Stück an (ein 6er mit bissl anderen Parts als das Original) konnte aber leider nur ein kleines Ründchen fahren, war dennoch  ganz angenehm.
Also Samstag mal ne Tour gefahren mit ganz wenig einfachen Trails( wollte ja nix kaputt machen  ) und was soll ich sagen, "Ein Traum dieses Fahrrad ist" 

Klar gibt es 2-3 Sachen die mich ein wenig gestört haben, aber ich denke die kann man beheben oder man muss damit leben.

Nun möchte ich kommenden Samstag nach Bocholt fahren um mir MEIN GC basteln zu lassen.
Da ich gut 300Km weit weg von Bocholt lebe möchte ich natürlich so gut wie es geht vorbereitet sein wenn ich da ankomme.

Habe mir vom Testbike alle  Daten notiert und mir auch bereits mein GC im I-Net zusammen gestellt.
Dazu habe ich einige Fragen und es würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand Helfen könnte.

Gibt es bestimmte Sachen auf die ich achten sollte oder habt Ihr Tipps bzw. Vorschläge welche Parts zu empfehlen sind und welche eher nicht?

Kurz zu mir,
bin 1,60 m klein, wiege knapp 60 Kg.
Das Bike wird auf Touren, etwas Anspruchvollere Trails und auch ab und an im Bikepark gefahren.
Da ich derzeit nur ein begrenztes Budget habe kann ich natürlich nicht all das verbauen was ich gerne möchte, aber im Frühjahr kommt wieder Geld rein und würde das Geld würde ich dann ins GC investieren wollen.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß chicco

Edith:

Wenn es besser ist kann ich auch nen eigenen Thread erstellen und der Post kann entfernt werden ??


----------



## GrillMeister (10. September 2013)

Denk mal das wird auf einen Rahmengröße S, wenn nicht sogar ein Verdetta Green S in hinauslaufen. Würde ich mir jetzt nicht die Blöße wegen geben... Muss halt passen. 

Rose reduziert die Preise idR nochmals zur Jahreswende hin während M und L da häufig schon vergriffen sind, ist S meistens noch verfügbar. 

Wenn du also ein wenig Geduld und Risikofreudig bist, kannst noch mal ordentlich sparen.

Grüße,

Gollum


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (10. September 2013)

Bin selber 165 cm u. 60 kg. Fahre Rahmengröße S. 

Allerdings schreibst Du, dass Du auch Bikepark fahren willst. Da frag ich mich warum Du kein Enduro (Uncle Jimbo) nimmst 

Ich war am WE im Bikepark Hindelang und hab auf der 1. Abfahrt vergessen die Gabel von 140mm zurück auf die vollen 160mm zu stellen .

Das Fahrverhalten war ABSOLUT nicht Bikeparktauglich. Außer man will im Schneckentempo fahren 

Das UJ ist die Allroundwaffe von Rose schlechthin. Wenn Du auch viel Touren damit fahren willst könntest Du über Lockout Elemente nachdenken. Aber nur wenn es Dir dabei um das letzte Quentchen Effektivität ankommt. 

Will Dich ja nicht verwirren. Aber wenn Du dort bist, solltest Du das UJ mal fahren. Meistens will man nämlich später immer mehr/härter/weiter/schneller  . Nach dem Bikeparkeinsatz dachte ich mir auch "´n DH´ler wär jetzt nicht schlecht gewesen", obwohl ich mein UJ liebe!


----------



## chicco81 (10. September 2013)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Wenn du also ein wenig Geduld und Risikofreudig bist, kannst noch mal ordentlich sparen.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Gollum




Keine Geduld mehr, bin schon seit 4 Wochen ohne Bike, mein jetzigen brauch nach der letzten Ausfahrt bischen Erholung 

Hab ja derzeit das GC in S da zum testen, passt wie angegossen und ne 2 Stunden Tour war kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (10. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Bin selber 165 cm u. 60 kg. Fahre Rahmengröße S.
> 
> Allerdings schreibst Du, dass Du auch Bikepark fahren willst. Da frag ich mich warum Du kein Enduro (Uncle Jimbo) nimmst
> 
> ...




Ich fahre derzeit (bzw. hab gefahren) nen CC mit 120mm, geht auch im Bikepark und sogar ziemlich gut.
Muss dazu sagen das ich nur 1x damit im Park war, aber da kam es schon enorm an seine Grenzen.Allgemein bin ich ja eh noch als Anfänger einzustufen 

Hatte eigentlich auch vor das UJ zu nehmen, aber der Verkäufer sagte mir das es eventuell zu groß sein könnte.
Daher hab ich mir mal das GC ausgeliehen und das ist zumindest mit meiner Schrittlänge definitiv das maximum.
Muss mir gleich noch mal die Geo´s der beiden Bike´s anschauen.

Mittlerweile weiß ich ja so ziemlich genau was ich will, nur bei den Felgen und den Reifen bin ich noch unschlüssig.


----------



## chicco81 (10. September 2013)

Na super jetzt bin ich völlig Banane im Kopf.
Hab mir die Geo´s mal angschaut und festgestellt das laut reach und stack beide Bike´s zu groß für mich sind.

Sogar mein jetziges XS Bike wäre zu groß für mich


----------



## GrillMeister (10. September 2013)

Vllt. stimmt das auch.


----------



## chicco81 (10. September 2013)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Vllt. stimmt das auch.



Dann würde es aber so gut wie kein Bike geben was meinen Daten entspricht.
Zumindest habe ich jetzt mal alle verglichen die in Frage kommen würden und da ist keins dabei was passen würde.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. September 2013)

Das GC hat 150mm vorne und hinten, zu behaupten damit kann man nicht im Bikepark fahren ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.

Natürlich ist es mit mehr Federweg leichter die ganzen Sprünge und Co mitzunehmen aber wenn man gemäßigt fährt, sind mit 150mm bikeparks überhaupt kein Problem.

Man muss ja nicht gleich die 10m Sprünge mitnehmen, was als Anfänger wohl auch nicht zur debatte steht...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. September 2013)

Dass man damit keinen Bikepark fahren kann würde ich auch nie behaupten!

Ich will nur darauf hinweisen dass bei gesteigertem Fahrkönnen/Tempo in ruppigem Gelände ala Bikepark jeder cm mehr Federweg und auch z.B. ein flacherer Lenkwinkel sehr viel angenehmer zu fahren sind.

Persönlich sehe ich das UJ od. Enduro allgemein im Vorteil wenn der Fahrer von allem etwas (Tour/technische Trails langsam/DH Geballer) fahren will. 

Bin selbst von meinem UJ ziemlich überzeugt. Aber für häufig Bikepark wiederum wäre ein Freerider od. DH´ler einfach im Vorteil. 

Das Argument, dass das UJ für ihn zu groß sei hat er ja nun selbst als haltlos erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (11. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Das Argument, dass das UJ für ihn zu groß sei hat er ja nun selbst als haltlos erkannt



Hab ich das ?? 

Also ich fahr am Samstag nach Bocholt und werde da mal nen UJ fahren.
Da ich mich kenne und jahrelang Motorcross gefahren bin, weiß ich wie das spätestens im Frühjahr endet 

Wenn ich mir die Geo´s anschaue kann ich das GC und das UJ ohne Probleme fahren.
Und ganz ehrlich auf das reach und stack pfeiff ich, für mich das nämlich Blödsinn, für andere Leute passt das vielleicht.

Ich lehne mich mit der Aussage enorm aus dem Fenster, das weiß ich, aber ich habe mir heute die Mühe gemacht und 26 Bike´s  von 12 Herstellern mit alle Werten rausgesucht.
Enduro, HT, Freeride, CC, All Mountain und Damenbike´s.
Bei keinem einzigen, auch nicht in den XS Versionen passen meine reach und stack Werte, alle Bike´s sind zu groß.

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt das ich ein Langbeiner bin


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. September 2013)

Und wie endet das im Frühjahr? 
Wenn Du Dich als Heißsporn (ex Motocross) siehst, würde ich sogar Richtung Freerider schauen! 

Wie sieht den Dein Bikegebiet aus?? Wenn viel grober und große Steine eher viiel Federweg und flacher Lenkwinkel.

Wenn eher fester Waldboden und Wurzeln wo wie bei uns hier, reicht das UJ.

Wie gesagt fahren kann man alles mit allem... die Frage ist nur wie!


----------



## chicco81 (11. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Und wie endet das im Frühjahr?
> Wenn Du Dich als Heißsporn (ex Motocross) siehst, würde ich sogar Richtung Freerider schauen!
> 
> Wie sieht den Dein Bikegebiet aus?? Wenn viel grober und große Steine eher viiel Federweg und flacher Lenkwinkel.
> ...



Ich wohne mim Auto ca. 15 Minuten vom Taunus, etwa ne halbe Stunde von Stromberg, 45 Minuten von Bad Kreuznach, 30 Minuten vom Odenwald weg. Ich denke wenn ich nich noch bischen infromieren würde gibts noch mehr gute Gegenden in meiner Nähe, ist also alles dabei.
Ich würde aber mal sagen 75% ist es fester Waldboden und Wurzeln die ich fahre, andere Bereiche die einige im Taunus fahren (große Steine, extreme Winkel der Abfahrten) da traue ich mich noch nicht ran.

Zum Thema freeriden, ich glaub aus dem Alter bin ich raus, aber so ab und zu mal nen schönen Sprung mitnehmen will ich dennoch 

Ist halt wichtig das das Bike auch Tourentauglich ist, da ich meistens lieber mim Bike dahin fahre wo ich runter will (abgesehen von Stromberg,Kreuznach das ist bissl weit), da kommt es auch vor das ich ne gute Stunde mim Bike unterwegs bin.

Ich kann ja nur von meinem jetzigen Bike ausgehen und das finde ich persönlich nicht geeignet dafür was ich mache und auch fühle ich mich seit geraumer Zeit ein wenig eingeengt in der Größe des Bike´s.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. September 2013)

Ich bin Jahrgang ´74 und hänge auch an meinem Leben 

Aber dennoch hab ich mich in 1,5 Jahren von 30 cm auf 2,5 Meter Drops gesteigert . Soviel mehr wird es dann aber auch nicht mehr werden.

Motocross ist ja nun wirklich keine Warmduscher Sportart. Will sagen: Möglicherweise steckt noch mehr Adrenalin-Junkie in Dir als Du denkst 

Bedenke dies bei Deiner Bikeauswahl


----------



## chicco81 (11. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Ich bin Jahrgang ´74 und hänge auch an meinem Leben
> 
> Aber dennoch hab ich mich in 1,5 Jahren von 30 cm auf 2,5 Meter Drops gesteigert . Soviel mehr wird es dann aber auch nicht mehr werden.
> 
> ...



Das spricht wiederum wieder für UJ.

Erweitern kann man ja seine Garage  immernoch 

Jetzt kann ich nur bis Samstag abwarten, auf dem GC hab ich mich wie gesagt sehr wohl gefühlt (habs ja immer noch, Danke an Rose) ob´s beim UJ auch so ist kann man denke ich nicht sagen.
Die 2 Bike´s unterscheiden sich ja schon ein bischen (zum Vor- und Nachteil) und auch bei dem reach und stack. (was ich immer noch net raffe, bin doch net der einzigste der so klein ist)


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. September 2013)

Zu Reach und Stack....

Ich darfs ja nicht laut sagen, aber ich hab mir das UJ damals blind gekauft.

Und es passt mir hervorragend. Die Theorie ist immer das Eine die Praxis das Andere.

Es gibt sovie Zahlenfreaks. Aber jeder Biker ist Anders. 

Lass nur Dein Gefühl entscheiden und nimm die Geo Werte nur als grobe Richtlinie... 
Du sagst ja selber, dass Dir das GC gut passt obwohl die Werte nicht stimmig sind.


----------



## chicco81 (11. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Lass nur Dein Gefühl entscheiden und nimm die Geo Werte nur als grobe Richtlinie...
> Du sagst ja selber, dass Dir das GC gut passt obwohl die Werte nicht stimmig sind.



Danke sowas wollte ich hören 

Andere Frage(n),
fährst du auch Toren mit dem Jimbo und was fürn Tretlager hast du verbaut, 2- oder 3 Fach ?


----------



## demouser (11. September 2013)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Danke sowas wollte ich hören
> 
> Andere Frage(n),
> fährst du auch Toren mit dem Jimbo und was fürn Tretlager hast du verbaut, 2- oder 3 Fach ?



Hi,

ich besitze auch den Onkel, habe 2 Fach verbauen lassen und fahre damit Touren mit Trailanteil im Mittelgebirge bis 60km und seitdem ich das UJ habe auch ein bisschen Downhill/Freeride - alles mit dem Ding machbar!
Im Bikepark war ich damit noch nicht, aber dafür die eine oder andere DH Strecke gefahren und 1-2 mal in Stromberg gewesen. Alles wunderbar und spassig.
Bin ebenfalls Baujahr 74´ und das Alter ist kein Hindernis auch mal gröbere Strecken mit Sprüngen/Drops zu fahren. Es müssen ja nicht gleich die dicken Dinger sein 
Übrigens hatte ich es nicht weit bis nach Bochholt und hab mich dann vor Ort auf ein UJ größe M (bin 180cm groß) gesetzt, was mir dann auch direkt zugesagt hat, es stimmte alles.
Und was Hurzelwurzel schon beschrieben hat, kann ich bestätigen, später möchtest du mehr, also höher/schneller/weiter. 
Die Jahre zuvor ein AM gefahren und seit dem Onkel muss mein Körper so einiges einstecken  Ich habe es aber nicht bereut, hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. September 2013)

Dem was demouser geschrieben hat ist fast nix hinzuzufügen 

Hab erst XT 3-fach gefahren. Dann allerdings auf 2-fach mit Bash umgebaut. Hier kann ich die G-Junkies Zweig Kettenführung mit Bash empfehlen. 

Kefü ist für Bikepark fast eh ein muß!

Touren fahre ich bis auf die Verbindungswege der verschiedenen Trails kaum. 
Fahre fast ausschließlich Freeride mit dem UJ.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (11. September 2013)

Hi! Habe seit Dienstag das Jimbo1 in S. Die Sattelstütze passt nur unter ziemlichem Kraftaufwand ins Sitzrohr. Habe nur das vorhandene Fett draufgelassen, da ich kein geeignetes da hatte und schon ganz gut Fett drauf war. Hab sie jetzt reingequält aber soll es wirklich so sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (12. September 2013)

Also meine muss man zwar schon feste anpacken, geht aber ohne drehen und hauen zu verstellen. Wie bei jedem Rad eigentlich. 

Ich bin zu meinem UJ gekommen, weil ich ein Jabba Wood wollte, jedoch noch ne Zeit sparen musste bis die Spaßkasse voll genug ist. Ein Bekannter mir dann aber für nen sehr guten Preis sein UJ angeboten hat... Wusste erst garnicht was ich damit soll, vorher immer nur nen 80mm Hardtail gefahren... Bin da überhaupt garnicht mit zurecht gekommen und wollte es schon wieder verkaufen.

Dann haben meine Freunde mich dazu überredet, mit in den Bikepark zu kommen. War da schon über 30 und war schon am Panik schieben, wenn ich bei nem Wheelie mal zu fest reingetreten hab... Dementsprechend im Lift fast in die Hose gemacht und dachte bei der ersten Abfahrt ich muss sterben... Hab mir dann auch noch am selben Tag die Niere geprellt, war trotzdem so toll, dass ich dran geblieben bin und das Rad behalten habe.

Trau mich zwar immer noch nicht weit zu springen und mehr wie 1m Drop sind auch nicht meins... Am Onkel liegt es jedenfalls nicht, der reicht da dicke für, und Touren fahren ist gleichzeitig auch kein Problem und wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat. 

Bergauf ist es tatsächlich auch nicht wirklich viel anstrengender, wenn man nicht immer der erste sein will der Oben ist und es entspannt angeht. Dafür kann man es dann ja bergab ordentlich laufen lassen.

Absenkung und Pedalstufe benutz ich nciht mal mehr. Schaltung ist mitlerweiler 2fach mit Bash und Kettenführung ( vom Beef Cake ). 


Grüße,

Gollum


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (12. September 2013)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> Hi! Habe seit Dienstag das Jimbo1 in S. Die Sattelstütze passt nur unter ziemlichem Kraftaufwand ins Sitzrohr. Habe nur das vorhandene Fett draufgelassen, da ich kein geeignetes da hatte und schon ganz gut Fett drauf war. Hab sie jetzt reingequält aber soll es wirklich so sein?



Das Du die Stütze nur mit Kraftaufwand reinbekommst darf absolut NICHT sein! 
Du musst ja bedenken, dass Du sie auf einer Tour mehrmals rauf und runter schieben musst! Je nach Terrain.

Meine flutscht von alleine runter, wenn ich die Klemme aufmache. Bei mir wiederum war am Anfang das Problem, dass die Rose-Klemme die Stütze nur durch zuknallen festgeklemmt hatte. Mittlerweile hab ich eine HOPE-Klemme verbaut, die funzt wie sie soll.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (13. September 2013)

Tja was nun. Die original Stütze ist ja jetzt schon deutlich benutzt. Diese ist entweder zu weit oder das Sattelrohr ist zu schmal. Wie sieht es denn aus, was mach ich jetzt? Ich kann sie demnächst ja mal vermessen und gucken wie nah sie am Nennmaß ist.


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (14. September 2013)

Hast du dich schon bei Rose gemeldet?


----------



## Rick-Shafara (14. September 2013)

Ich hab erstmal ne PM hier im Forum geschrieben  ist ne formellere E-mail sinnvoller? Habs eigendlich eher andersrum im Gefühl


----------



## Schwarzerdeivl (15. September 2013)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> Ich hab erstmal ne PM hier im Forum geschrieben  ist ne formellere E-mail sinnvoller? Habs eigendlich eher andersrum im Gefühl



Naja ich sag mal, das ist wohl eher eine Produktionsfehler oder nicht. 
Da würde ich den direkten, offiziellen Weg wählen.


----------



## chicco81 (15. September 2013)

So mein Bike ist bestellt und kommt hoffentlich in 3 Wochen.
Danke nochmals für die ganzen Ratschläge und Informationen.

Ist übrigens jetzt doch ein GC geworden und kein UJ.
Konnte das UJ mal bissl in Bocholt fahren und irgendwie hats nicht so gefunkt, hab mich auf dem GC einfach wohler gefühlt.
Hatte danach noch ein Gespräch mit einem UJ Besitzer, der mir dann auch nochmals sagte das ich auf dem GC besser aufgehoben bin, für das was ich mit dem Bike alles vorhabe.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (16. September 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die 3 Wochen von kurzer Natur sind (so wie wir ).

Wir wollen dann natürlich Berichte hören


----------



## Rick-Shafara (16. September 2013)

Also die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von ziemlich guten 31.60mm. Kann aber auf der Rose seite und auch sonst kaum angaben zum Durchmesser des Sitzrohres finden. Wenn dieses Natürlich für 31.60mm gedacht ist, liegt hier echt ein Produktionsfehler vor. Ich werde es mal auf dem Mail weg probieren.

Danke!

EDIT: Der Abteilungsleiter für Technik meint, es handele sich hier um eine Presspassung. Wieso hab ich jetzt ein Fahrrad mit Presspassung an der Sattelstütze während die meisten dort eher eine Spielpassung haben. 
Ich hab nochmal an [email protected]rose geschrieben, mal sehen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (17. September 2013)

Presspassung blablabla so ein Bullshit. Die sollten einfach mal ihre schrottige Klemme entsorgen dann bräuchten sie auch keine "Presspassung" 

Hört sich für mich eher nach ner billigen Ausrede an.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (21. September 2013)

Es wird auf Presspassung bestanden. Naja ich denke ich hab ein bisschen Pech gehabt. Will da Rose auch keinen Vorwurf machen, schließlich bieten sie mir an das Teil ab zu holen. Habe auch einen Tipp gehofft, bzw. dass es einfach eine 30.9mm Sattelstütze sein muss. 31.60mm ist aber richtig. Ich will das Bike allerdings jetzt nicht einschicken. Es sind jetzt noch die letzten fahrbaren Tage bevor es zu kalt wird. Ich werds selbst in die Hand nehmen. Mit ein bisschen Schleifpapier meine Ingenieurskünste unter Beweis stellen. 

Kann bei Bedarf gerne berichten wie gut es geklappt hat. Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Jimbo. Fährt sich sehr gut, alles funktioniert und es hat auch schon einen Absturz - 10 m die Böschung herunter heil überlebt.


----------



## DaveMTB (29. September 2013)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Wochen bin ich begeisterter GC6-Fahrer.
jetzt ist mir folgendes Montageproblem aufgefallen: nachdem ich herausgefunden hatte, dass das XTR-Schaltwerk einen Hebel für "on" und "off" hat (Kettenspannung), habe ich diesen auf "on" gestellt. Als ich auf der Zahnkranzkassette in die untersten beiden Ritzel geschaltet habe, blockierte die Schaltung, so dass weder das hoch noch das runter Schalten möglich war. Nach einer Sichtkontrolle habe ich festgestellt, dass sich das Schaltwerk mit seinem "on-off"-Hebel am Rahmen verklemmt und so ein Schalten in dieser Position unmöglich ist.

Wie kann ich das Problem am sinnvollsten korrigieren? Das Schaltwerk mit der Einstellschraube weiter nach hinten drehen?


Gruß David


----------



## DaveMTB (29. September 2013)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit ein paar Wochen bin ich begeisterter GC6-Fahrer.
> jetzt ist mir folgendes Montageproblem aufgefallen: nachdem ich herausgefunden hatte, dass das XTR-Schaltwerk einen Hebel für "on" und "off" hat (Kettenspannung), habe ich diesen auf "on" gestellt. Als ich auf der Zahnkranzkassette in die untersten beiden Ritzel geschaltet habe, blockierte die Schaltung, so dass weder das hoch noch das runter Schalten möglich war. Nach einer Sichtkontrolle habe ich festgestellt, dass sich das Schaltwerk mit seinem "on-off"-Hebel am Rahmen verklemmt und so ein Schalten in dieser Position unmöglich ist.
> ...



Problem gelöst: Herstellung von Abstand zu Rahmen über Einstellschraube.


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Oktober 2013)

nabend,
kann mir jemand im unübersichtlichen steuersatz dschungel helfen?
ich habe ein GC von 2010 mit tapered steuerrohr, derzeit steckt dort ein fsa gravity sx pro drin, meine gabel ist eine revelation mit 11/8 schaft.
genau den steuersatz scheint es so wohl nicht zu geben bzw. blickt man bei den ganzen standards nicht wirklich durch.

welchen steuersatz könnt ihr mir empfehlen oder aus welchen teilen kann ich mir einen passenden zusammenbauen? bei cane creek kann man das wohl machen, oder?

gruß mike


----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Oktober 2013)

@corratec
Wichtig das es ein semi-integriertes (ZS) Modell mit 44mm Innenmaß oben und 55mm unten ist. 
SHIS ist in der Regel auf 56mm ausgelegt, Rose verwendet einen "eigenen" Standard.
Acros bietet aber einen ZS 55 Unterteil an, das passt und kann auch farblich erworben werden.
Das passende ZS 44 Oberteil ist auch gelistet. 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
da es hier ja schon um die Lager geht. Bei meinem Beef Cake FR von 2012 ist das Hinterbaulager, was am Tretlager ist , nicht mehr beweglich. Das lässt sich grad mal noch  2-3 mm drehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das so sein sollte , oder?!?! 
Wie bekomm ich die heraus?  Wo kann man langlebige Neue kaufen??

gruß 
LG


----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Oktober 2013)

Lager ist ein 6902 RS. Da es imm


----------



## CRASHER13 (12. Oktober 2013)

Da es immer mit Dreck kontaminiert wird hält es nicht ewig, ist aber normal. 
Bessere Lager bekommste von SKF.
MfG


----------



## corratec1234 (13. Oktober 2013)

guten morgen,
habe mit rose telefoniert und die sagten mir, ich benötige einen zs44 /zs56 steuersatz.
das wäre ein standardsatz und kein exotisches maß.

ich hätte gerne den steuersatz von hope: hope hsc2 für oben, hope hsce für unten.

bin nun etwas verwirrt, wenn es wirklich ein zs55 sein sollte.
evtl. kann jemand von rose das nochmal bestätigen?

gruß mike


----------



## Pedalradler (14. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Rose Bike leigt rechts die Lagerschale nicht am Rahmen an. Dazwischen sind ca. 0,5 cm Luft (siehe Foto).

Ich glaueb nicht, das das so sein muss, oder?


----------



## LGswim16 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich bins nochmal. Also unten und hinten konnte ich erfolgreich die Rahmenlager wechseln. 
Aber die oben, wo die Wippe ist, nicht. Dort ist es ja Lager-Achsenhülle-Lager aufgebaut.
Die muss ich rauspressen von einer seite her, oder?!??!
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ?


----------



## corratec1234 (20. Oktober 2013)

nabend,
schau mal in meiner galerie, da habe ich einige bilder hochgeladen als ich die lager gewechselt habe...
meinst du die nadellager in der druckstrebe?
oder die großen lager im oberrohr? die habe ich mit einem dorn von innen nach aussen geschlagen, wenn man vorsichtig ist dann geht das schon....


gruß mike


----------



## DaveMTB (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

bei meinem GC6 erscheint aus Richtung des hinteren Laufrads unter starker Trittlast (bergauf in kleinem Gang) ein regelmäßiges Knacksen.
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrung?
Was kann es sein? Schaltwerk? Ritzelpaket? Freilauf?

Für eventuelle Hilfe vielen Dank!


Grüße David


----------



## BikePotato (5. November 2013)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem GC6 erscheint aus Richtung des hinteren Laufrads unter starker Trittlast (bergauf in kleinem Gang) ein regelmÃ¤Ãiges Knacksen.
> Hat hier jemand Ã¤hnliche Erfahrung?
> ...


 
Ja, exakt das gleiche Problem habe ich an meinem neuen GC2 auch. Bei Steigungen ab ca. 15% beginnt es zu knacksen. Sobald es wieder flacher wird, hÃ¶rt es auf. Im Wiegetritt ist es aber auch an flacheren Steigungen hÃ¶rbar.

Habe schon bei Rose angerufen. Die meinten, es wÃ¤re vermutlich das Tretlager. Ein Besuch bei Rose ist wohl unausweichlich ...

Akustisch wÃ¼rde ich die Ursache auch eher weiter hinten vermuten, jedoch kann man sich da leicht tÃ¤uschen. Es macht jedenfallsãkeinen Unterschied, ob ich den Hinterbau ruhig stelle oder nicht, oder welches Kettenblatt ich verwende.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Michael


----------



## DaveMTB (6. November 2013)

Hallo,

also, ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es von hinten kommt.
Das Innenlager habe ich geprüft, ist fest und hat keine fühlbaren Knackser beim Drehen.

Warum sollte das Tretlager auch im Wiegetritt stärker belastet sein? Dann wären es ja die Knie auch. Die stärkere Belastung findet ganz klar dank Schaltung am Hinterrad statt.
Ich habe festgestellt dass die Speichen auch knacken können.

Bei hohem Drehmoment im Wiegetritt entsteht am Laufrad ein minimal höherer Schlupf, der die Speichen an einander Reiben lassen könnte oder dessen Verschraubung knacken lassen könnte. Bei meinem Laufrad sind es diese Messerspeichen.


Gruß

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (7. November 2013)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Bei hohem Drehmoment im Wiegetritt entsteht am Laufrad ein minimal höherer Schlupf, der die Speichen an einander Reiben lassen könnte oder dessen Verschraubung knacken lassen könnte. Bei meinem Laufrad sind es diese Messerspeichen.



Hm, bei mir sind es allerdings Rundspeichen (Spline LRS). Ich nehme an, Du hast den Tricon LRS? Falls ja: Haben die Naben in beiden LRS die gleiche Speichenaufnahme (direct pull)?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## afro-dieter (22. November 2013)

Hab hier eine Frage direkt an das Rose Team zu dem neuen The Unchained:
Wie weit kann der Sattel runter (ohne den FW zu limitieren) und kann man auch mit dem verkürzten Radstand / Kettenstrebe dicke Reifen fahren (die Querverbindung am Hinterbau sieht recht knapp aus)


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. November 2013)

Hallo afro-dieter,

die folgenden Werte beziehen sich auf einen Rahmen in Größe M.

Im kurzem Radstand und 220mm Federweg sollte die Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel) von 570mm nicht unterschritten werden.
Bei 200mm Federweg sind bis zu 525mm möglich, wobei dies der kompletten Versenkung des I-Beam Systems entspricht.

Die Reifenfreiheit zur Querverstärkung liegt bei einem Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35" bei 16mm und bei einem Continentalreifen in 2,5" bei ca. 12mm. Diese Messungen beziehen sich jeweils auf den kurzen Radstand. 

Wir hoffen, dir damit geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## afro-dieter (25. November 2013)

Danke für die genaue Info! 
Im Umkehrschluss sollte man also bei vollem Federweg maximal 3 cm unter dem Stackwert / Steuerkopf bleiben.

Kann man sich bei euch immer noch übers Wochenende das Bike zum Testen leihen? (für grob EUR 120,-?)


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. November 2013)

Hallo afro-dieter,

sobald alle Räder als Testbikes verfügbar sind, besteht diese Möglichkeit selbstverständlich weiterhin. Da wir Kundenbestellungen jedoch vorrangig bearbeiten, werden wir voraussichtlich erst ab Mitte Februar sortimentsabdeckende Testbikes verleihen können.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## fpartosc (28. November 2013)

Ich klemm mich mal hier mit rein.
Mein Innenlager knackt, wenn ich links trete. Ist eine X7-Kurbel mit BB30-Pressfit im 2013er Count Solo. Ein Typ vom Rose-Service meinte, ich solle das Lager auspressen, wieder einbauen und die Kurbelaufnahme neu einfetten.
Ich habe aber kein Werkzeug zum auspressen, nur eins zum Ausschlagen. Macht das Lager das mit oder wird es dabei zerstört?
Und habt ihr noch eine andere Idee?
Wie toll waren doch die ollen Hollowtech-II-Lager mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen zum schrauben...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. November 2013)

Hallo fpartosc,

wenn du uns per PN deine Kundennummer zukommen lässt, können wir dir gerne noch detaillierter weiterhelfen. Die nötige Vorgehensweise ist abhängig davon, ob du eine GXP oder BB30 Kurbel hast.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## piilu (28. November 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich die richtigen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen beim Junce Jimbo?
Irgendwie gibts zwei Aussagen M8x22 oder M8x22,2


----------



## afro-dieter (29. November 2013)

Hi Piilu, 


falls deine Frage auch auf Huber Buchsen abzielt, empfehle ich aus eigener Erfahrung genaues Nachmessen. Es kann immer mal bisschen Toleranz geben, und wenn du dir schon was customizen lässt, sollte es passen. Laut Hersteller sind glaub 22 mm Standard, aber ich würde trotzdem mit ner Schieblehre nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (29. November 2013)

Diese Huber Bushings sind ja auch nicht unbedingt das wahre, da es die Gleitlager garnicht in der richtigen Größe gibt. Ich wollte mir nen Monarch Plus kaufen  muste aber feststellen, dass RS keine Buchsen mit 20x8 verkauft sondern nur 22,2 und 21,8


----------



## underdog (29. November 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Diese Huber Bushings sind ja auch nicht unbedingt das wahre, da es die Gleitlager garnicht in der richtigen Größe gibt. Ich wollte mir nen Monarch Plus kaufen  muste aber feststellen, dass RS keine Buchsen mit 20x8 verkauft sondern nur 22,2 und 21,8



M8x22,2mm ist das richtige Maß!


----------



## DaveMTB (12. Dezember 2013)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es von hinten kommt.
> Das Innenlager habe ich geprüft, ist fest und hat keine fühlbaren Knackser beim Drehen.
> ...



Meine Theorie war falsch. Hier fehlte lediglich Fett zwischen der Ritzelkassette und dem Freilaufrotor.
Jetzt ist der Antrieb vom Knacken befreit.


Gruß

David


----------



## jimbooo (29. Januar 2014)

Liebes RoseBikesTech-Team...
Könnt Ihr mir mal bitte erklären, wie ich in mein Uncle Jimbo, die Außenhüllen und Bremsleitung wieder in die Rohre bekomme???
Weder von vorne, noch von hinten klappts...
Vorne schlägt sie am Steuerrohr an, will aber nicht durch die Löcher, wenn ich es umgekehrt versuche, schlägt sie (wahrscheinlich) gegen die Distanzhülse der Lager...superberb engineering! 
Sind Führungen in den Rohren oder ist das Glücksspiel?? Warum kommt der Zug immer auf der rechten Seite raus? Ohne Witz, ich schiebe mittlerweile fast 2std. die Züge hin und her!! So langam nervt es...

Ich bitte um Tipps!
Danke!


Bitte keine Kommentare wie z.B. der alte Zug hätte als Führung fungieren sollen etc.


----------



## piilu (29. Januar 2014)

Habs bei mir so gemacht, dass ich da nen Schaltzug ohne Hülle von Vorne durchgesteckt habe und dann auf dem Schaltzug die Bremsleitung von Hinten durchgeführt habe


----------



## jonalisa (29. Januar 2014)

@*jimbooo*
Ich bin nun wirklich kein Besserwisser, aber die Ingenieure zu beleidigen, nur weil man die Zuege nicht reinkriegt find ich schwach. Zuerst ueberlegen, dann handeln waere besser. Habe gestern alle getauscht. Ist mit einer dicken Angelschnur kein Problem. Einfach durch die alte und die neue Aussenhuelle schieben, knuepfen und beide durchziehen. Eine Minute pro Zug und sie verlaufen schoen geschuetzt im Rahmen -> perfect engineering

Solltest du den Rahmen ohne Zuege erworben haben bzw. mich ueberzeugen koennen, warum es bei dir nicht geklappt hat, nehm ich alles zurueck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbooo (29. Januar 2014)

@jonalisa 
Ich musste die Züge komplett entfernen, weil er gebeizt wurde. Wenn die Außenhüllen montiert sind, ist es natürlich leichter. 
Wenn sie aber nicht drin sind, ist es eine unglaubliche Arbeit. Da die Hüllen sich in dem Schaumstoff verirren. 
Die Bremsleitung ist noch schwieriger, da sie flexibler ist und sich den Weg so auch schlechter sucht. 
Ich hab nun eine Außenhülle durchbekommen und konnte so die Bremsleitung einziehen. Nun beginnt das Spiel von vorne...

Ich beleidige keine Ingenieure, sondern muss feststellen, dass es nicht durchdacht ist. 
Außenhüllen müssen so verbaut sein, dass sie problemlos gewechselt werden können, ohne Bastelei und auch, wenn sie komplett entfernt wurden. Ich bin zufälligerweise Ingenieur im Automotivebereich...mir liegt es fern, eine Kollegenschelte auszuteilen. 
Perfect Engineering ist nicht, wenn man das alte Bauteil mittels Angelschnur mit dem neuen verbinden muss um es zu verbauen...sorry...

@piilu 
Gute Idee, aber der Schaltungzug blieb leider auch ständig hängen. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo jimbooo,

wir haben dir eine PM gesendet.

Beste Grüße
Dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## jonalisa (30. Januar 2014)

@jimbooo  Habe ja gesagt, wenn du eine plausible Erklärung hast, nehm ich alles zurück.

Das ist halt das Problem bei den innenliegenden Zügen.
Meist kann man mit Hilfe eines Schaltzuges und einem gebogenen Draht auch gute Ergebnisse erziehlen. Sonst auf den Kopf, Schnur und Stausauger.


----------



## jonalisa (30. Januar 2014)

@RoseBikesTech Wäre nett, wenn ihr die Vorschläge für alle öffentlich hier im Threat posten könntet, nicht via PN, damit wir daran teilhaben könnten.

Würde mich nämlich auch Interessieren, im Falle eines Bremshüllenwechsels.


----------



## jimbooo (30. Januar 2014)

@jonalisa
Ich werde es nun mal mit einem Draht probieren...das Witzige ist, die Hülle kommt ja vorne an, schlägt aber ein paar mm neben das Loch. Ich kann sie sogar minimal ertasten...aber es geht nur mit dem kleinen Finger und der ist dann 1mm zu kurz 
Hört sich echt beknackt an...und ist zum verrückt werden.
Schnur und Staubsauger wird wohl nicht funktionieren 

Mittlerweile ist die Hülle im Unterrohr drin, nun fehlt "nur" die im Oberrohr


----------



## jonalisa (30. Januar 2014)

Schnur und Staubsauger hat bei mir auch schon zum Ziel geführt. Schnur sucht sich bei einem starken Staubsauger (Kirby) selbst den Weg.
Ansonsten, wie gesagt Draht zu Hacken biegen und rumstochern.

Viel Glück!


----------



## jimbooo (30. Januar 2014)

So...Hüllen sind alle drin....
Die letzte Hülle im Oberrohr habe ich mit einem sehr steifen, 2,5mm dicken Draht eingezogen. Wenn man einen so dicken Draht zur Hand hat, empfehle ich die Montage durch´s Steuerrohr. Der Draht muss mit einem ziemlich großen Radius gebogen werden um hinten, an der Distanzhülse vorbeizukommen. Dann klappt´s aber


----------



## jonalisa (31. Januar 2014)

Sollt ich mal in deine Lage kommen, werde ich darauf zurückkommen.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## innerloop (1. Februar 2014)

Ich musste ausch schon mehrmals die Hüllen komplett neu verlegen, einmal, weil die verbindung von neuer und alter Hülle im Rahmen auseinander ging (Zahnstocher tun's nicht ) und das zweite Mal, weil ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen habe.

Ich habe dann die neuen Hüllen immer von unten in den Rahmengeschoben, bis sie oben am Steuerrohr ankommen. Dann beginnt der nervige Teil, der sich aber zu zweit recht schnell bewerkstelligen lässt: Einer dreht unten die Hülle, während der oben am Steuerrohr nach ihr Auschschau hält und versucht, sie mit einer langen Pinzette oder einem Stück Draht zu angeln und in die richtige Richtung zu lenken.
Mit diesem Verfahren hat es keine 10 Minuten gedauert (für 2 Hüllen). Als ich es alleine veruscht habe, war es ein Graus.

Kurz gesagt, man kann die Angelschnur und den Staubsauger auch gegen einen Menschen mit Taschenlampe und Pinzette tauschen. Ich denke, der Vorteil liegt dabei an den vier zur Verfügung stehenden Händen


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2014)

'nabend zusammen, hat wer zufällig die Geometriedaten vom Ur-Jimbo zur Hand? 2009er in L wäre interessant.

danke und Gruß,
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn du die Gabel ausbaust, dann kannst du im Steuerrohr sehen, wo sich der Zug befindet und ihn auch mit den Fingern oder einem Werkzeug in das entsprechende Loch einfädeln. So hat es zumindest bei mir geklappt.


----------



## innerloop (5. Februar 2014)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel ausbaust, dann kannst du im Steuerrohr sehen, wo sich der Zug befindet und ihn auch mit den Fingern oder einem Werkzeug in das entsprechende Loch einfädeln. So hat es zumindest bei mir geklappt.


Das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Gabelausbau ist bei der von mir verwendeten Methode natürlich Pflicht


----------



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne beim meinem Granite Chief 2012 die Lager warten, bzw. ggf. austauschen. Die Bestellnummer für das entsprechende Ersatzteilkit von Rose habe ich bereits bekommen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel der Lager? Was für Werkzeug wird zum demontieren, bzw. Auspressen der Lager benötigt, welches Werkzeug eignet sich am besten zum Einpressen der neuen Lager? Geht das alles Problemlos, worauf muss ich achten?

Falls das jemand schon mal gemacht hat, würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen.

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## fuxy (7. Februar 2014)

Bevor du die neuen Lager wieder einpresst mußt du die ins Gefrierfach legen, am besten über Nacht, dann ziehen die sich minimal zusammen und gehen leichter rein.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2014)

Hast Du ein BB30 Tretlager? Wenn ja würde ich das Spezialwerkzeug dafür kaufen, kost n paar Euro und hat sich bei mir schon mehrfach bewährt.

Alle anderen lager einfach mit Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben, Konterschrauben und Nüssen auspressen und das Ganze wieder rückwärts. Den Tip von fuxy kann ich Dir auch nur ans Herz legen. Ein Hauch Fett auf Lager und in die Schalen schadet auch nichts.


----------



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal! Weißt Du was für Lager verbaut sind, hab das Kit noch nicht und den Hinterbau auch noch nicht demontiert. Sind das alles Gleitlager? 

Was hast Du für'n Werkzeug fürs BB30, das originale?


----------



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal! Weißt Du was für Lager verbaut sind, hab das Kit noch nicht und den Hinterbau auch noch nicht demontiert. Sind das alles Gleitlager? 

Was hast Du für'n Werkzeug fürs BB30, das originale?


----------



## fuxy (7. Februar 2014)

Sind alles Din Kugellager, bis auf 2 das sind Nadellager.


----------



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Dann ist das aber ein stolzer Preis... Naja hoffentlich sind's wenigstens vernünftige....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand gute Alternativen?


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2014)

Klar, kannst alles von SKF kaufen, doppelt gedichtet, da legst Du aber mal richtig Schotter. Wenn der Satz wieder 2 Jahre bei häufiger Benutzung hält ist doch alles super. Die Nadellager würde ich allerdings gegen Igus Gleitlager tauschen. Da gab es mal einen Thread zu, musst Du mal suchen. Die Nadellager verrecken wirklich häufig und schnell.

Zum Werkzeug:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fsa-bb30-bearing-removal-e0019/rp-prod36371
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/fsa-bb30-bearing-installation-tool/rp-prod36370

Haben mir schon unschätzbare Dienste erwiesen. Von Truvativ kostet das gleiche Kit 20 und 40 Euro.


----------



## fuxy (7. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß auch warum die Nadellager so schnell verrecken ! Weil die verspannt montiert werden. Habe bei mir Passscheiben zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer getan, pro Seite 0,6 mm und jetzt fluchtet alles.


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Februar 2014)

in meinem album hab ich ein paar bilder, auf denen ich neue lager (igus gleitlager) in die anlenkung einpresse.
ich habe mir aus dem bauhaus eine gewindestange (m6 oder m8) gekauft und jede menge unterlegscheiben dazu. habe dann noch eine nuss dazu benutzt.
damit konnte ich die lager ausdrücken und auch wieder einpressen, lager über nacht in die kühltruhe bringt auch noch etwas.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/39763

gruß mike


----------



## jonalisa (8. Februar 2014)

Lassen sich das Hauptlager und die Lager der Wippe (Rockerarm) im Oberrohr auch einfach durch die "Nuss-Methode" auspressen oder hat der Rahmen dort einen einseitigen Anschlag? Letzteres würde dann wohl den Einsatz eines Innenabziehers erforden.


----------



## BassTee (9. Februar 2014)

@mik: bei beiden FSA Tools steht beim Rose-Shop "nicht für Pressfit"....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassTee (9. Februar 2014)

Hab BB70 Lagerschalen und Adapter "Pressfit to BSA" bei mir drin. Da der Adapter nicht mehr Plan am Gehäuse sitzt will ich ihn gerne tauschen. Da brauch ich doch dann bestimmt Tools die Pressfit können oder???


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Februar 2014)

die beiden lager im oberrohr haben einen bund, damit es nicht ins oberrohr rutschen kann (http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/2000_2999/2100/2150/2152/215228_BB_00_FB.EPS_1000.jpg)
das habe ich mit einem dorn durch das andere ausgeschlagen, immer wieder sehr vorsichtig dagegen geschlagen. wenn das erste raus ist, dann kann man das andere mit einer verlängerung für eine knarre und einem hammer ausschlagen. 

das hauptlager am rahmen habe ich noch nicht gewechselt, nur das nadellager aus dem umlenkhebel, das habe ich ja gegen ein igus gleitlager gewechselt.

gruß mike


----------



## jonalisa (10. Februar 2014)

Danke inzwischen mal. Hat jemand auch das Hauptlager gewechselt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## BassTee (10. Februar 2014)

Noch nicht, aber in Kürze. 

So wie ich MIK verstanden habe, sollte das aber kein Problem sein... Hoffe ich zumindest..  Gestern die ersten zwei Lager mit Hilfe des Gewindestangen-Nuss-Tools demontiert. Ging nach leichten Anfangsschwierigkeiten echt gut!


----------



## -MIK- (10. Februar 2014)

BassTee schrieb:


> Hab BB70 Lagerschalen und Adapter "Pressfit to BSA" bei mir drin. Da der Adapter nicht mehr Plan am Gehäuse sitzt will ich ihn gerne tauschen. Da brauch ich doch dann bestimmt Tools die Pressfit können oder???



ja, dann brauchst Du ein Werkzeug für Pressfit....

Die Lager kann man wie bereits beschrieben auch austreiben. Beim Hauptlager ist ein Auloröhrchen zwischen beiden Lagern. Dieses habe ich leicht verschoben und dann mit einem Durchschlag das eine Lager ausgeschlagen, genau wie Mike das beschrieben hat.


----------



## jonalisa (10. Februar 2014)

Aluröhrchen hab ich bereits gesehen. Dachte nur nicht, dass sich dieses genügend weit verschieben ließe.
Hab dann soweit alles verstanden.
Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Es gibt also am Hauptlager kein Lager welches fix an einem Steg anliegt bzw. es ist egal welches der beiden Lager ich als erstes ausschlage?
Beim Torque ist eines fix (durch Steg und Sprengring) und das andere lose. Letzteres sollte zuerst ausgeschlagen werden um die Gefahr zu minimieren es mit dem Dorn weiter in den Rahmen zu schlagen.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## BassTee (11. Februar 2014)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> das hauptlager am rahmen habe ich noch nicht gewechselt, nur das nadellager aus dem umlenkhebel, das habe ich ja gegen ein igus gleitlager gewechselt.



Welches Igus hast Du genommen? Tauscht man dann hier nur das Nadellager gegen das Gleitlager oder brauche ich für das Gleitlager zusätzlich noch Buchsen? 

Und nun die wichtigste Frage: Lohnt sich der Tausch, ist das Gleitlager besser? 

Daaaaaaaaaaaaanke!!!


----------



## BassTee (11. Februar 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> ...Es gibt also am Hauptlager kein Lager welches fix an einem Steg anliegt bzw. es ist egal welches der beiden Lager ich als erstes ausschlage?
> Beim Torque ist eines fix (durch Steg und Sprengring) und das andere lose. Letzteres sollte zuerst ausgeschlagen werden um die Gefahr zu minimieren es mit dem Dorn weiter in den Rahmen zu schlagen.



Am Hauptlager ist bei mir (Granite Chief 2012) ein Sprengring....


----------



## jonalisa (11. Februar 2014)

Sprengringe befinden sich neben dem Hauptlager auch an den Horst Link Lagern. Wichtiger wäre zu wissen ob eines der beiden Lager im Inneren ebenfalls anliegt.


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Februar 2014)

guten morgen,
habe nur die nadellager gegen die gleitlager getauscht, dafür habe ich das igus iglidur j genommen.
ich empfinde den hinterbau deutlich ansprechender, habe aber auch auf huber bushings gewechselt, allerdings erst einige zeit später.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassTee (13. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Beim Hauptlager ist ein Auloröhrchen zwischen beiden Lagern. Dieses habe ich leicht verschoben und dann mit einem Durchschlag das eine Lager ausgeschlagen, genau wie Mike das beschrieben hat.



Krieg das Röhrchen nicht verschoben... Habe dann versucht ein anderes Rohr davor zusetzen und in Richtung Antriebsseite auszuschlagen, leider auch ohne Erfolg. Allerdings habe ich auch nach ein paar Schlägen abgebrochen, da ich nichts kaputt machen will. 

@ MIK: Hast Du noch ein Tipp für mich? Habe ich denn in die richtige Richtung ausgeschlagen? An der Antriebsseite befindet sich ein Sprengring, also müsste das doch richtig sein????

Hilfeeeeee


----------



## -MIK- (14. Februar 2014)

Hmmm.... Generell müssen beide Lager von Innen nach außen geschlagen werden. Sprengringe müssen natürlich zu vor entfernt werden. Ich konnte jedes Mal das Röhrchen verschieben, habe dazu einfach die Schraube genommen, mit der der Hinterbau befestigt wird. Auf das Aluröhrchen würde ich nicht schlagen, das ist danach hin.


----------



## BassTee (15. Februar 2014)

Mhhmmmm.... Krieg die verdammten Hauptlager nicht raus...... Das Aluröhrchen bewegt sich kein Stück, alle Methoden von innen nach außen scheitern, da man nicht hinter das Lager kommt. Bin echt am verzweifeln.... 

Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee???? Hab auch nochmal ein Foto vom Lager:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567023?in=user

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## piilu (15. Februar 2014)

Sieht schon gut verrostet aus. Vieleicht mal mit WD 40 einsprühen


----------



## fuxy (15. Februar 2014)

Hast du es schonmal mit Wärme probiert ?
Das ganze mit einem Fön warm machen, der Rahmen sollte sich an dieser Stelle etwas ausdehnen ( Lagersitz ) und dann nochmal klopfen evtl. mit WD 40 oder richtigen Rostlöser der " kriecht" besser


----------



## tomtom1979 (17. Februar 2014)

WD40 , einwirkenlassen, passenden Dorn (Innendurchmesser-Lager) und raus damit , sonst bekommst du die Lager auch nicht raus.


----------



## jonalisa (18. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem  Dorn musst du mir erklären. Wie bring ich den durch das gegenüberliegende Lager, wenn der Durchmesser so groß ist?


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2014)

Nee, keinen Dorn der exakt so groß ist, einen der aber groß genug ist um möglichst gleichmäßig anzusetzen.

Du kannst Dir auch ein dickes Blech auf das Lagermaß längen und so Schmal schneiden, dass Du es durch das Lager schieben und von innen an das Lager anlegen kannst. Dann mittig mit nem dicken Gegenstand austreiben.

Als Vorgabe mal das BB30 Ausschlagding angucken.


----------



## tomtom1979 (18. Februar 2014)

sorry aber ihr habt mich falsch verstanden.
Mit dem dorn soll das rohrchen in der mitte raus. innendurchmesser ist glaub ich 15mm , ein 14mm dorn passt drauf und dann austreiben.
Dann die lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (18. Februar 2014)

Sorry für die verkackte Rechtschreibung.


----------



## piilu (18. Februar 2014)

Man kriegt das Röllchen doch garnicht raus ohne gleichzeitig ein Lager auszuschlagen


----------



## tomtom1979 (18. Februar 2014)

stimmt genau .
ich nehme alles zurück.
das rohrchen hat innen einen kragen.
da komm egal welche seite man raustreibt immer ein lager mit.
da hat piilu recht.
in den vier jahren hab ich es nur ein mal machen müssen.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2014)

Öhm, stimmt... Ich war die ganze Zeit gedanklich an der falschen Stelle. Langnuss die die Größe vom Röhrchen hat und ab dafür...


----------



## jonalisa (18. Februar 2014)

So langsam verstehen wir uns alle


----------



## tomtom1979 (18. Februar 2014)

na endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2014)

Hahaha, ja, stimmt... wird mal wieder Zeit für ein gemeinsames Bierchen allemiteinander.


----------



## 230691 (10. März 2014)

Nabend zusammen,
also... Ich habe mir im Mai 2012 ein Uncle Jimbo gekauft.

Bin die Rahmengröße M in Willingen probe gefahren und auch der Kundenservice hat mir bei 1,73m zu M geraten.

Das Jimbo wurde schon einige Kilometer bewegt und für gut empfunden. Aber halt nur für gut, nicht sehr gut oder gar perfekt.
Ich habe mich nie zu 100% wohlgefühlt sondern eher so 95%.

In der Action Galerie habe ich 2012 ja bisschen geschrieben das ich extrem frontlastig in der Luft unterwegs bin.
Das hat sich auch alles gebessert ABER:

August 2013 war ich das letzte mal aktiv am biken.
Aus persönlichen Gründen konnte ich bis jetzt (vergangene Woche) nicht aktiv im Wald fahren.

Es ist also eine Zeit vergangen wo ich auf dem Bock saß.
Und da ist es wieder, das Gefühl da passt was nicht.

Der 50er Vorbau wurde schon Anfang letztes Jahr durch ein 40er getauscht. Der Sattel wird bis anschlag nach vorne geschoben und festgeschraubt.
Da meine Reverb aktuell in der Reparatur ist muss ich mit einer Stütze vorlieb nehmen die 20mm nach hinten versetzt ist und das geht mal gar nicht.

Mit der Reverb sitze ich Bergauf recht unentspannt was auch in Rückenschmerzen resultiert.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl das ich im SAG versinke und nur noch von hinten in die Pedale trete.

Nach vielem hin und her kam mir der Gedanke den M Rahmen durch einen S zu ersetzen.

Meine Frage:
Gab es solch einen Fall schon und wenn ja, kann man mit Rose verhandeln bezüglich anderen Rahmen?
Eventuell das die einen etwas entgegen kommen.

Oder kennt hier zufällig jemand einen der ein S Rahmen loswerden möchte?

Oder einen der sein S gegen einen M tauschen möchte?

Und überhaupt, sind meine Beschwerden auf ein zu großen Rahmen zurück zu führen?

- Das Gefühl man sitzt zu gestreckt
- Das Gefühl von hinten in die Pedale zu treten und ineffektiv berghoch zu kommen
- Ziehen und leichte Rückenschmerzen beim Bergauf
- Meine Lyrik U-Turn wird grundsätzlich auf etwa 140mm runter gedreht da ich sonst das Gefühl habe Bergauf hinten rüber zu kippen/ zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad

Bin leider ziemlich Ratlos und weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll.

Im Bikemarkt ist ein Haibike Rockstar SL in Größe S für wenig Geld.
War schon echt am grübeln ob ich den Rahmen einfach kaufe und ausprobiere...
Die Geometrie ist dem Uncle Jimbo in S ähnlich.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Rat geben oder ähnliches.

Gruß und Danke
Dennis


----------



## jojo2 (11. März 2014)

230691 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Rat geben oder ähnliches.
> Dennis



hi und hmm
ich bin insgesamt genauso so groß wie du,
aber eher der abgebrochene riese mit längeren gliedmaßen und relativ kurzem oberkörper
mein jimbo in m passt mir dennoch gut, habe es aber noch nie in s ausprobiert, müsste ich vielleicht mal tun,
dazu bislang aber noch keinen anlaß gesehen, weil das rad bisher immer gemacht hat, was ich wollte.

ganz praktisch orientiert würde ich dir sagen: fahr mal ein bißchen längere zeit mit dem rad,
versuch dich daran zu gewöhnen,
lenker(kröpfung) evtl. noch in die eine und andere richtung drehen, um damit etwas zu spielen.

als  ferndiagnose würde ich sagen:
du fährst zu verkopft.
lass mal laufen und denk nich so viel nach

du fährst wohl im teuto, tu ich auch häufiger
ich hab da noch nie darüber nachgedacht, die gabel abzusenken,
tat nie not, die kurzen ends im teuto nach oben gehen auch so
die gabel abzusenken, ist ne theoretische option, bei richtigen bergen vielleicht ne echte überlegung wert
(ein rad mit abgesenkter gabel, wirkt auf mich wie verstümmelt - oh ne)

was macht deine fahrtechnik? sitzt du zentral auf dem rad?

aber vielleicht brauchst du wirklich ein anderes rad,
dann brauchst du mir für die fehlerhafte ferndiagnose aber auch keine honorar überweisen.

und nun übergebe ich an die anderen
bis dann


----------



## BassTee (12. März 2014)

Nabend! 
Habe Dank Eurer Hilfe alle Lager raus und neue wieder rein bekommen. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem beim Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus.... Laut Rose sind alle Schrauben mit 6Nm anzuziehen. Gesagt getan hab ich mir so bei der linken Schwinge ein Gewinde kaputt gemacht (trotz Drehmomentschlüssel), und der gesamte Hinterbau bewegt sich kein Stück mehr. 

Nach leichtem Lösen der Schrauben an der Schwinge läuft wieder alles leicht, allerdings bin ich mir unsicher da ich nicht weiß wie fest das ganze sein muss..... Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr angezogen??? 

Ich hoffe ich krieg bis zum Wochenende eine neue Schwinge....

Danke!


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

Öh, hab ne nen Drehmomentschlüssel genommen, einfach nach Gefühl. Hast Du denn alle Unterlegscheiben und Buchsen wieder eingebaut? Klingt fast danach als würdest Du die Lager so stark klemmen, dass die blockiert sind.


----------



## jonalisa (12. März 2014)

Ich habe am Uncle Jimbo aus 2010 und habe alle Schrauben am Hinterbau schon des Öfteren mit 10Nm geklemmt. Bisher hat es nie Probleme gegeben und der Hinterbau läuft seidenweich. Einzig die Klemmschrauben an den Enden der Wippe schließe ich nur mit den vorgesehenen 6Nm.


----------



## 230691 (12. März 2014)

Danke jojo2 für deinen Beitrag

Also das mit dem Haibike wird nichts.
Habe Kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen und bräuchte auch einen anderen Dämpfer. Zusätzlich haben zwei andere Interesse angemeldet wo ich preislich nicht mithalten kann.
Also heißt es mal schauen was ich an Lenker, Sattel etc. falsch eingestellt habe.
Werde da mal etwas schauen und ggf. anpassen.

Dein Satz "denk nicht so viel nach" hat mich echt zum schmunzeln gebracht.
Bekomme ich den Satz momentan nur noch zu hören... egal, eine andere Geschichte
Ja ist richtig, denke ununterbrochen nach wenn ich aufm Rad sitze.

Auch bin ich aktuell ausschließlich im Teuto unterwegs.
Das durch eine abgesenkte Gabel irgendwie alles träge wird kann ich bestätigen.
Werde, wenn die Reverb wieder da ist, mal versuchen es sein zu lassen.

Fahrtechnik ist nicht dolle...
Bekomme nicht mal ein Bunny Hopp hin.

Zentral sitzen tu ich aber - schätze ich.
Fühlt sich zumindest so an.
Werde mal jemanden drauf ansprechen wenn wir in einer Gruppe radeln.
Sollen mal drauf achten wie ich sitze und ob die was erkennen.

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur ein Onkel in S
Nu, da ich heute die Bestätigung von Huber Bushings bekommen habe, erst recht^^

Mal Rose direkt fragen.
Weder bei Ebay noch bei Facebook im Bikemarkt noch hier im Markt wurde ich nach einem Jimbo in S fündig.
Ist halt nicht sooo verbreitet der gute Rahmen - in S schon gar nicht.


----------



## tomtom1979 (12. März 2014)

Also ich muss dir ehrlich sagen, ich habe mich damals auch in den arsch gebissen ,  das ich mein uncle nicht in xl genommen hab(1.93m). Heute wiederrum also seit ca. 3Jahren wo ich fast nur noch freeride fahre bin ich froh ein L zu haben. KID SHOCK sei dank, komme ich auch mit meinen langen Beinen gut berghoch....


----------



## BassTee (12. März 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Öh, hab ne nen Drehmomentschlüssel genommen, einfach nach Gefühl. Hast Du denn alle Unterlegscheiben und Buchsen wieder eingebaut? Klingt fast danach als würdest Du die Lager so stark klemmen, dass die blockiert sind.





jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich habe am Uncle Jimbo aus 2010 und habe alle Schrauben am Hinterbau schon des Öfteren mit 10Nm geklemmt. Bisher hat es nie Probleme gegeben und der Hinterbau läuft seidenweich. Einzig die Klemmschrauben an den Enden der Wippe schließe ich nur mit den vorgesehenen 6Nm.



Mhhmmm..... Verzweifel gerade mal wieder.....  Hab wie gesagt alle Schrauben mit 6Nm angezogen und der Hinterbau lässt sich fast nicht mehr bewegen... Löse ich die Achse an den Nadellagern (siehe Bild), läufts... Allerdings ist das dann weniger als handwarm....

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f

Buchsen und Unterlegscheiben habe ich eigentlich alle wieder verbaut: Buchsen Hauptlager, Buchsen HorstLink, Unterlegscheiben Metall an Wippenaufhängung, Unterlegscheiben Kunsstoff zwischen Wippe und Hinterbau (am Nadellager).  Übrig sind nur zwei Kunststoffscheiben die im Ersatzteilkit dabei waren, die ich aber vorher nicht hatte....

Noch einer ne Idee????


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2014)

Hast Du auch eine neue Welle verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (13. März 2014)

*DA HAT SICH BESTIMMT WAS VERKANTET. ICH TIPP MAL AUF DEN BOLZEN AM TRETLAGER. SONST MACH ALLE LOSE UND UND DANN ZIEHST DU DAS ERSTE AN UND PROBIERST OB ES SICH BEWEGT DANN DAS ZWEITE USW. 
ES SIND NUR VIER PUNKTE WO ES KLEMMEN KÖNNTE.....
*


----------



## BassTee (13. März 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hast Du auch eine neue Welle verbaut?


 
Jep, die war ja im Ersatzteilkit dabei.


----------



## BassTee (13. März 2014)

tomtom1979 schrieb:


> *DA HAT SICH BESTIMMT WAS VERKANTET. ICH TIPP MAL AUF DEN BOLZEN AM TRETLAGER. SONST MACH ALLE LOSE UND UND DANN ZIEHST DU DAS ERSTE AN UND PROBIERST OB ES SICH BEWEGT DANN DAS ZWEITE USW.
> ES SIND NUR VIER PUNKTE WO ES KLEMMEN KÖNNTE.....*


 
Soweit ich feststellen konnte müsste das wirklich an der Welle (Achse) Nadellager/Wippe liegen. Löse ich die Schraube der Wippe lässt sich der Hinterbau superleicht bewegen (ohne Dämpfer). Mit 3Nm angezogen, tut sich fast gar nichts mehr und der Hinterbau bleibt in jeder Position stehen. Bin echt ratlos.....


----------



## BassTee (13. März 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hast Du auch eine neue Welle verbaut?


 
Werd aber nachher mal die alte Welle (Achse) einbauen, vielleicht ist die neue minimal zu kurz und das ganze zieht sich deshalb zu weit zusammen..... ????


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2014)

Mein Ratschlag: nimm noch einmal alles auseinander, breite es auf der Werkbank aus und gehe jeden Schritt in der Theorie durch. Dann zusammenbauen und testen. Als Informatiker habe ich schon oft vor so Problemen gestanden, alles vermeintlich richtig gemacht, nix klappt. Also alles auf 0 und von vorne, meistens klappt es danach.


----------



## BassTee (13. März 2014)

Alles gut!!!!!

Es lag tatsächlich an der neuen Achse/Welle. Ich habe die alte wieder eingebaut und alles läuft butterweich....  Hab auch direkt mit Rose gesprochen, die schicken heute noch eine neue Achse raus


----------



## BassTee (13. März 2014)

Habt Ihr eigentlich beim Einsetzen der Lager, Buchsen und Achsen Fett verwendet, bzw. muss mann hier fetten?

Natürlich nur auf den Hinterbau bezogen...


----------



## jonalisa (13. März 2014)

Ich fette Lager bzw. Lagersitz immer wenn ich sie einpresse. Anschließend versehe ich sie auch außen mit einem leichten Fettfilm, was zum Einen zwar Dreck anzieht, zum Anderen aber auch Wasser abhält.


----------



## StillPad (19. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

fährt hier zufällig jeman das Beef Cake FR 2013 und kann mir sagen ob ein Vivid Air rein passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> fährt hier zufällig jeman das Beef Cake FR 2013 und kann mir sagen ob ein Vivid Air rein passt?



So laut Email von Rose passt der Vivid Air nicht.

Sehr sehr schade.


----------



## tomtom1979 (21. März 2014)

HÄTTE ICH JETZT AUCH GETIPPT, WEGEN DEM OBERROHR. IM DH WÜRDE ES GEHEN.
WOLLTE DEN AUCH AUSPROBIEREN, ALLERDINGS IM UNCLE JIMBO..
DA GEHT ES NICHT WEGEN DER ANLENKUNG DES DÄMPFERS...


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

Tja das muss wohl ganz knapp nicht passen.

Wirklich sehr schade da mir das Beefcake Fr richtig gut gefiel sonst.

Ins neue Soul Fire würde es zwar passen aber das fällt bei mir wegen des Pressfit Tretlagers sofort durch.
Nun geht die Suche weiter nach einem neuen Rahmen wo nen Vivid Air rein passt.


----------



## tomtom1979 (21. März 2014)

GIANT  FAITH....


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

Nein danke geknickte Sattelrohre will ich nicht


----------



## tomtom1979 (21. März 2014)

TREK SCRATCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

Auch nicht das was ich so suche, Rahmen gibs auch nimmer
Vorschläge gerne hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/such-neuen-rahmen-touren-enduro-fr.689855/


----------



## -MIK- (21. März 2014)

Äh, was ist mit dem CCDB Air CS, passt der nicht? Das Ding ist DER Dämpfer.


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Äh, was ist mit dem CCDB Air CS, passt der nicht? Das Ding ist DER Dämpfer.


Keine Ahnung, habe den noch nie gesehn, kann nicht abschätzen ob der genauso dick ist.
Den letzten Test den ich zum CCDB gelesen habe war nicht gerade top, der Vivid war besser und ist ca. 100€ günstiger


----------



## -MIK- (21. März 2014)

Fahr ihn mal. Alle die ihn fahren wollen ihn nicht mehr her geben.


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2014)

tja geht nicht, habe kein Rahmen. Bzw. werde ich in den alten Rahmen keine 600€ stecken wenn ich ein neuen holen will


----------



## tomtom1979 (22. März 2014)

HAST DU DIE  MÖGLICHKEIT  NACH ROSE ZU FAHREN  UND EIN BEEF CAKE PROBE ZU FAHREN ?


----------



## StillPad (22. März 2014)

Leider nein.
Ich habe mir auch etliche Fotos angeguckt und als einzige Option für Luftdämpfer ein  Fox gesehn den DHX Air.
Aufgrund der völlig überzogenen Preise und den nicht vorhandenen Service Manuals will ich auf keinen Fall Fox irgendwo im Rad haben.

Ich glaube auch das ein CCDB nicht passt da ich auf kein Foto einer davon im Beef zu sehen war.


----------



## tomtom1979 (22. März 2014)

DER CCDB IST VON DER BAUFORM JA FAST GENAUSO WIE DER VIVID AIR DER PASST AUCH NICHT. 
DEN BEEF CAKE FR GIBT ES ABER AUCH MIT NEM FOX AIR. UND SERVICE IST AUCH KEIN THEMA.


----------



## StillPad (22. März 2014)

Naja damals war der DHX 5.0 ziemlig bekannt dafür im Federweg durch zu rauschen gerade bei schweren Fahrern.
Und ja ich gehöre zu den 0,1t'ern

Wie gesagt ich meide jedes Fox Produkt wie der Teufel Weihwasser


----------



## StillPad (22. März 2014)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand das neue Uncle Jimbo 2014 mit den Vivid Air probiert?
Der Mail Support wusste nämlich nicht ob der Dämpfer dort passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (25. März 2014)

Warum probierst du nicht das Soul Fire? Ist zwar sperrlich ausgestatet, aber in den Rahmen passt alles coil und air.
Mir gefällt es auch.


----------



## StillPad (25. März 2014)

Naja was für mich gar nicht am Soul Fire geht ist der Pressfit Lager
Hier im Forum wird darüber auch kein gutes Wort abgelassen.

Ich kenne die Dinger noch aus den 90ern und auch nur als Notfall Lösung wenn das Gewinde hin war.
Dort haben die Dinger aber auch in Trekking/Stadt Rädern nicht lange gehalten und hier wird das jetzt in ein Gelände Rad verbaut.
Es tut mir ja Leid aber ich trau der Sache nicht ein bischen das die hält.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen das ich das Beefcake noch immer am interessantesten finde.
Mir hat sogar jemand geschrieben das der Vivid Air angeblich passen soll, Support sagt aber nein.

Darauf hin habe ich die Produktfoto vermessen (gibt dort so Programm für) nach dem könnte ein Vivid vielleicht doch passen.

Jedenfalls habe ich dann beim Support angefragt wie es denn mit anderen Dämpfern aussieht und wo eigendlich das Problem wäre das der Vivid nicht passt.
Seit 2 Tagen keine Antwort. 

Dann habe ich gesehn das meine Konfig des Beefs gar nicht mehr möglich ist.
Haben einfach die 3 fach XT Kurbel raus genommen... 

Und ja die Kurbel macht mehr Sinn als die 2fach XT das die 3fach auf 2 KB + ein Bashring umgerüstet werden kann was die 2fach nicht kann.

Habe dort auch angefragt ob man das noch ändern kann und wieder das schweigen im Walde.

Wenn die wirklich so Kunden fangen wollen und das noch Beratung nennen weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

Vielleicht sind die auch nur sauer das ich das Pressfit als absolutes "No Go" ansehen.

Ich konnte bei meiner Suche nach ein neuen Rahmen bei den Versender Bike Herstellern nicht gerade eine zügige Antwort oder Beratung erkennen.

Aber wenn die alle meinen so mit potenziellen Kunden umgehen zu müssen, mein Rad fährt noch und wird es auch noch länger tun die Asia Buden warten schon mit neuen Rahmen die sie an die Kunden bringen wollen


----------



## tomtom1979 (25. März 2014)

DER SUPPORT VON ROSE HAT NACHGELASSEN DER WAR MAL BESSER WAS SOLLS.
RAHMEN BESORGEN UND SELBER NACH UND NACH SO AUFBAUEN WIE ES DUR GEFÄLLT.
HILFE BEKOMNST DU HIER IM FORUM AUF JEDEN FALL.


----------



## piilu (25. März 2014)

Die Lager im Hinterbau sind doch auch pressfit warum solln die halten und die Lager im Tretlager nicht? Bis jetzt hab ich einmal 30€ in die Hand genommen und welche von SKF reingemacht seit dem ist ruhe im Karton


----------



## StillPad (26. März 2014)

tomtom1979 schrieb:


> RAHMEN BESORGEN UND SELBER NACH UND NACH SO AUFBAUEN WIE ES DUR GEFÄLLT.
> HILFE BEKOMNST DU HIER IM FORUM AUF JEDEN FALL.


Tja daran haperts bisher hat das Forum noch nicht geholfen den passenden Rahmen zu finden.



> Die Lager im Hinterbau sind doch auch pressfit warum solln die halten und die Lager im Tretlager nicht? Bis jetzt hab ich einmal 30€ in die Hand genommen und welche von SKF reingemacht seit dem ist ruhe im Karton


Welche Lager meinst du?
Normal werden werden Lager auf dem Sitz auf oder ein gepresst und dann mit ein Seegering gesichert.

Bei den Tretlagern die ich da gesehen habe ist der Lagersitz aus Plaste und das die sich na draußen bewegen können ist nicht abgesichert.
Ok theoretisch werden die Kurbelarme sie halten, gut ist das aber auch nicht wenn die dann gegen die Arme drücken.

Für mich sieht das so aus als ob man nur 1 Arbeitsschritt sparen will, das Gewinde schneiden.
Bei der Montage spart man auch noch Zeit einmal mittem Hammer drauf und schon is der Lager drin.
Schalen eindrehen dauert halt länger.


----------



## tomtom1979 (26. März 2014)

DIE IM TRETLAGER SIND AUCH MIT SEERERRING GESICHERT.
WAR BEIM MEINEM JIMBO AUCH...


----------



## piilu (26. März 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Tja daran haperts bisher hat das Forum noch nicht geholfen den passenden Rahmen zu finden.
> 
> 
> Welche Lager meinst du?


In allen Gelenken die sich bewegen sind natürlich Lager drin


----------



## jonalisa (26. März 2014)

Mein Jimbo hat BB30, also keine Lagerschalen aus Plastik. Der Sprengring sichert aber nur nach innen ab, was meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend ist.
Ich komme mit dem Standard super klar. Einziger Nachteil, man kann nicht ohne weiteres eine Shimano Kurbel verbauen. Letztere sind meiner Meinung nach die besten auf dem Markt.


----------



## StillPad (26. März 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> In allen Gelenken die sich bewegen sind natürlich Lager drin


Is schon klar, dort ist aber in dem Metall eine Passung drin und die Lager sitzen dann im Lagersitz fest drin und werden da von Schrauben auch drin gehalten 

Die Presslager die ich bisher gesehen habe wurden eingepresst und sind durch die axialen Belastungen gar nicht abgesichert, die werden also nur von den Kurbel Armen abgesichert.
Dort ist normal aber ein wenig Spiel so das im Laufe der Zeit die Schalen sich aus arbeiten können.
Ist wie mit ein lockeren Steuersatz.

Und ja ich möchte auch eine XT Kubrle montieren, halten, sind leicht und preislich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (27. März 2014)

@jonalisa,
ich hab das bb30 in meinem chief gegen den htII adapter von kcnc getauscht und benutze nun seit ca. 1,5 jahren eine shimano hone kurbel ohne probleme. bisher macht das innenlager von kcnc keine probleme und es hat schon einiges abbekommen an dreck und salz... 

gruß mike


----------



## tomtom1979 (27. März 2014)

ICH HABE ES BEIM UMBAU AUF EINFACH VOR 3 JAHREN GEMACHT. ADAPTER REIN UND FERTIG SCHON FÄHRST DU HOLLOWTEC.


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2014)

Habt ihr nen Link zu den Adapter? Kann den nicht auf der KCNC Homepage finden.


----------



## tomtom1979 (27. März 2014)

DEN GIBT ES Z.B BEI  BIKE MAILORDER....


----------



## tomtom1979 (27. März 2014)

SORRY Ich meinte bike components.
Kostet ,13.90


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2014)

Ok ich konnte dort gar nix in der Art von KCNC finden, aber ich habe bei google sehen das es sich wohl dabei nur um Einsätze für Pressfitlager handelt.
Dachte das wäre ein Adapter um Pressfit zu BSA Gewinde umzuwandeln.

Das ist jedenfalls nen Standard den ich so nicht unterstützen will von den Lager Preisen mal ganz zu schweigen.
Nen Shimano HTII Lager gibs ab 15€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (27. März 2014)

DER ADAPTER IST VON FSA , ER WIRD AN STELLE DER LAGER INS TRETLAGERGEHÄUSE EINGEKLEBT. DORT IST  DAS BSA GEWINDE DRIN UM HOLLOWTEC ZUVERBAUEN.


----------



## -MIK- (27. März 2014)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,81;lang=1


----------



## StillPad (28. März 2014)

Ahh sehr cool habs gefunden 
Hatte immer nach KCNC gesucht gehabt.

Der Adapter ist ja eigendlich sehr geil, aber bekommt man den jemals wieder raus?

Habe nen Video vom Hope Lager gesehn dort wird innen ein Verbindungsstück eingeschraubt das die Lagerschalen festhält.
Eigendlich ganz cool und wirkt deutlich hochwertiger als das was ich bisher gesehn habe.
Aber der Preis ist ne Unverschämtheit ca. 115€ und dann braucht man wohl noch das Werkzeug für 55€

Aber die bieten gleich die passenden Adapter Stücke für 24mm Wellen. Man kann den Adapter raus nehmen und schon hat man 30mm

Ich meine theoretisch sehr geil das ganze, aber preislich verdammt teuer.


----------



## tomtom1979 (28. März 2014)

Also ich weiss zwar nicht wie du auf 115 Euro kommst, aber wenn der Adapter 13,90 + 19,90 fur Shimano saint Lager bin ich bei ca. 34 Euro.
Spezialwerkzeug brauchst du keins. Plastikhammer reicht.


----------



## StillPad (28. März 2014)

Ich habe davon geredet wenn man das Hope Lager nehmen würde.
Wie es mir scheint sind alle Pressfitlager die innen verschraubt werden im 100€ Bereich.

Bei dem Adapter für 13.90 mache ich mir nur sorgen das man den nimmer raus bekommt.
Falls man später 30mm Kurbeln fahren will.

Keine Ahnung ob sich das durchsetzt, aber wenn könnte man Probleme bekommen den Adapter raus zu bekommen.

Angesichts des Preises bin ich halt noch immer mit den Beefcake am grübeln.
Und dann vielleicht ein RS Monarch rein oder anderen Luftdämpfer.
Einer der gut anspricht und den man selber warten kann ohne ein Vermögen zu zahlen.

Da ich aber noch immer nicht die Problempunkte des Vivids kenne ist der schwer abzuschätzen wie andere Dämpfer passen.


----------



## tomtom1979 (28. März 2014)

Die Adapter werden zwar eingeklebt, aber der Kleber ist niedrig/mittel fest. Da reicht es nur ein wenig warm machen und wieder rausklopfen oder drücken.
Warum probierst du nicht das Jimbo. 160mm Federweg, RS Monarch müsste auch drinne sein , brauchst nix ändern.
Ich glaube für ein Beef Cake, was eh Stahldämpfer hat , wäre ein Luftdämpfer eine Verschlechterung der Performence.


----------



## StillPad (28. März 2014)

Naja der Plan war eigendlich mal so das ich nen Vivid Air als Dämpfer haben wollte.
Bestes Ansprechverhalten und man bekommt ohne Probleme Service Manuals.

Auf das Jimbo bin ich sogar zuerst gestoßen aber dort konnte der Support mir nicht sagen ob der Vivid passt.

Angesichts der Ausstattug Beef vs. Jimbo 2014 gewinnt das Beef locker und is billiger.

Der Rahmen allein ist zu teuer und man bekommt nicht den schwarzen mit grüner Wippe 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin sind die Rahmen schon fast am Preis eines Alutech Fanes welches mir da doch irgendwie besser gefallen würde.


----------



## piilu (29. März 2014)

Nen Vivid Air ist doch auch nen bisschen übetrieben fürs Jimbo, nen Monarch Plus reicht locker aus. Also 1400€ mit Dämpfer ist nah dran an 1650€ ohne Dämpfer? Interessant


----------



## StillPad (29. März 2014)

Nun seit Jahren will ich schon 2 Sachen an meinem Bike haben.
Ein Vivid Air und ne Lyrik Rc2 DH
Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe holt der Vivid das letzte aus dem Rahmen raus, egal bei welchen Hersteller ich geguckt habe.
Und die Lyrik war damals schon die bessere Totem.
Selber Federweg, leichter und selbe Steifigkeitswerte als Taperd Version.

Nun hat man ein paar Jahre gewartet und will dann natürlich endlich mal diese  Combo fahren und nicht wieder irgendwelche Kompromisse machen müssen.
Und ja das Jimbo wird ähnlich teuer wenn den Dämpfer wechseln würde.
Ein Fanes wäre bei 2050€ mit den Vivid
Das Jimbo bei 1900


----------



## piilu (30. März 2014)

Du wechselst nen 600€ Dämpfer(Float-x) gegen einen 400€ Dämpfer (VIVID Air) und zahlst nochmal 500€ drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (30. März 2014)

Oh habe gar nicht gesehn das der teure Fox da mit bei ist 
Naja der wird mit 735€ hier im Shop angegeben und der Vivid kostet dort 480
Wie gut man dann den Fox verkauft bekommt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## piilu (30. März 2014)

Einfach bei Rose fragen ob die den direkt tauschen, normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## StillPad (30. März 2014)

Naja ich habe da schon vor Wochen eine Mail hingeschickt wegen Komp. Tausch und noch immer keine Antwort.
Sieht für mich wieder mal wie Servicewüste Deutschland aus.


----------



## piilu (30. März 2014)

Hast du denn einen der Mitarbeiter direkt angemailt? Ansonsten einfach anrufen


----------



## StillPad (30. März 2014)

Ja hatte ich sogar verschiedene, und beim Versuch anzurufen war bisher immer besetzt.


----------



## corratec1234 (30. März 2014)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,81;lang=1

den adapter hab ich drin, der ist geschraubt und somit schnell und sauber wieder zu entfernen...

gruß mike


----------



## StillPad (31. März 2014)

Moin,

also das ist kein Adapter sondern schon ein komplettes Lager 
Hatte ich gestern auch zufällig entdeckt und sieht interessant aus.

Könnte mich jedenfalls doch dazu bewegen das Soulfire noch nicht ganz abzuschreiben.


----------



## tomtom1979 (31. März 2014)

Ich sag dir nur , fahr das bike erstmal und wenn dann was ist kannst du ja immer noch umbauen ....


----------



## StillPad (31. März 2014)

Welches meinst du denn jetzt?
Beef, Jimbo oder Soul?

Habe am WE noch richtige Fortschritte mit dem Beef gemacht in dem ich einfach den Vivid mal in den Screenshot gezeichnet habe 
Ich verstehe nun die 2 möglichen Probleme.

Beim Jimbo Rahmen muss ich erstmal ne Antwort bekommen ob es den Rahmen ohen Dämpfer gibt oder ob man den wechseln kann und auch der Preis dem entsprechend angepasst wird.

Vielleicht warte ich auch noch das Jahr ab und hole mir Ende das Jahres ein günstiges Soul.

Mein altes Bike fährt ja noch, wäre halt schön gewesen was neues zu bekommen aber ich bin nicht in Zugzwang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1979 (31. März 2014)

Was ist den wenn du dir ein gebrauchten Rahmen holst, bestimmt dreimal günstiger...
In das jimbo passt der Figur wie leider nicht rein...
Aber mit dem Roco Air tst geht der auch ganz gut...


----------



## StillPad (31. März 2014)

Hatte schon bei den gebrauchten geguckt, entweder zu teuer oder falsche Größe oder aber zu runter geritten.
Ich pflege meine Sachen und mein letztiger Rahmen sieht kaum schlimmer aus als ich ihn gekauft habe.

Übrigens beim Jimbo meinte ich wenn das neue Modell, das Alte gefällt mir nicht.
Dort ist noch weniger Platz für die Dämpfer


----------



## Raphael87 (5. April 2014)

hey hab ein Problem mit meinem 2012er Granite Chief.

Seit dieser Saison bemerke ich ein zunehmendes Knacken/Knarzen im voderen Bereich des Rades,wenn ich im stehen fahre.
Das Knacken konnte ich im Gabelkopf der Fox Talas 150 lokalisieren.
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Kann man das Knacken beseitigen, ist es als Defekt zu betrachten?


----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2014)

Steuerkopf mal reinigen.  Ansonsten den Knack-Weg-Thread durcharbeiten.


----------



## Raphael87 (5. April 2014)

jawohl. alles gecheckt, lager überprüft geschiert etc.
es ist der gabelkopf ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael87 (5. April 2014)

also ich finds nich so toll =(


----------



## -MIK- (6. April 2014)

Nee, aber toll dass Du es gefunden hast.


----------



## fuxy (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein BC von 2012, an der Wippe kann man den Dämpfer in eine andere Position bringen ( 160mm ) sonst 180mm. Weiß jemand ob sich der Sitzwinkel der und Lenkwinkel auch verändern ?


----------



## fuxy (13. Mai 2014)

Sau blöd das sich hier keiner mehr auskennt


----------



## 230691 (14. Mai 2014)

Sry, habe nur ein Jimbo. Kann dir daher nicht helfen.
Ganz laienhaft: bei vielen Bikes, bei denen man den Dämpfer für verschiedene Federwege umstecken kann, verändert sich auch die komplette Geometrie.
Aber für genauere Details frag doch einfach den Rose Kundenservice 
Der war bei mir immer sehr freundlich und zufriedenstellend.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuxy (14. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte der Kundenservice ließt hier mit.


----------



## underdog (15. Mai 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein BC von 2012, an der Wippe kann man den Dämpfer in eine andere Position bringen ( 160mm ) sonst 180mm. Weiß jemand ob sich der Sitzwinkel der und Lenkwinkel auch verändern ?



Ja die Winkel ändern sich, sie werden etwas Steiler. Wie viel weis ich nicht, aber es wird wohl nicht mehr als ein Grad sein.


----------



## Dansen (1. Juni 2014)

Frage: Fährt jemand ein *Uncle Jimbo2013 *mit *Monarch Plus*? Würde gerne umbauen, welcher genau passt zum Rahmen? (LOW/MID Tune?)Erfahrungen oder Tipps? Danke ...Daniel


----------



## piilu (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe momentan einen in m/m fährt sich leider echt bescheiden


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juni 2014)

....Bescheiden weil? Falsch eingestellt? Trotz korrekter Einstellung bockig, steif, unsensibel?

Die Hinterbaukinematik entscheidet in meinen Augen über das Tune, einen eher linearen Rahmen fährt man mit einer höheren Progression als einen progressiven Rahmen. Da ich es nicht weiß, gilt heraus zu finden, wie die Hinterbaukinematik arbeitet und kann dann entscheiden welches Dämpfer Tune.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (4. Juni 2014)

Der Rebound könnte nen bisschen schneller sein und irgendwie nutzt der Dämpfer nicht den ganzen Federweg


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (6. Juni 2014)

Servus,
ich interessiere mich sehr für das Granite Chief 2 mit Fox Gabel und X9 Ausstattung. Bin 181 groß und würde daher vorrausichtlich L nehmen. Ich bin jedoch hin und hergerissen, denn auch das Spectral AL 8.0 von Canyon interessiert mich sehr. Falls jemand das Chief hat, ein paar Eindrücke etc wären super!!  (gerne auch per PN)


----------



## Rick-Shafara (13. Juni 2014)

Hi! 
Mein Rad hat einen Schlag genau aufs Schaltauge bekommen und ist verbogen. Im Rose onlineshop habe ich nichts gefunden, weiß einer wie ich an ein Neues komme?


----------



## chicco81 (13. Juni 2014)

Musst du anrufen und gleich dazu sagen das sie auch  ne neue Schraube mitschicken sollen, sonst darfst du nochmal warten.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (13. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Pinstripe (13. Juni 2014)

Rose anrufen. Telefonisch kann man die problemlos bestellen.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juni 2014)

Jemand mit einem 2014er Jimbo hier? Bin mir gerade unsicher, was da für ein Tretlager verbaut ist...Auf diesem Bild erkennt man durchaus ein geschraubtes. In der Beschreibung steht auch BSA-Innenlager 73 mm. Bis jetzt hat Rose doch gern PF/BB30 verbaut. Weiss da jemand was aus erster Hand? BSA wäre mir viel symphatischer


----------



## morph027 (29. Juni 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jemand mit einem 2014er Jimbo hier? Bin mir gerade unsicher, was da für ein Tretlager verbaut ist...Auf diesem Bild erkennt man durchaus ein geschraubtes. In der Beschreibung steht auch BSA-Innenlager 73 mm. Bis jetzt hat Rose doch gern PF/BB30 verbaut. Weiss da jemand was aus erster Hand? BSA wäre mir viel symphatischer



Selber gefunden 



kalatche schrieb:


> So habe von Rose bescheid bekommen, hatte der Service-Mitarbeiter wohl bei der ersten Mail was verwechselt.
> 
> Antwort:
> 
> ...


----------



## morph027 (3. Juli 2014)

Ach ne, doch nicht...



> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> 
> der Rahmen hat Pressfit Standard. Wird ein BSA Innenlager benötigt, dann wird mit einem Adapter gearbeitet. Diesen sparen wir uns bei Verwendung dieses Tretlagers.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo heute war ein Freund bei mir sein Rose Factory 700 knackt.... unter Last Bergauf, nach vorn gebeugt auch unter Last war Ruhe.
Tretlager ist OK 
Ritzelblatt ist OK
Auch nach Fettung/Reinigung Drehpunkte/Gewinde und anziehen mit vernüftigen Nm ergab sich nur kurz Besserung.
Beim Zerlegen ist mir aufgefallen das an dem Drehpunkt/Dämpferaufnahme am Sattelrohr keine oder nur eine sehr verkümmerte Plastik/Kupfer/Messing???
Scheiben Fitting oder was weiß ich verbaut ist! Von der das Geräusch ausging.
Habe nun hauchdünne Kupferscheiben untergelegt und Ruhe. Würde nur halt lieber das richtige verbauen...

Wer hatte dieses Problem auch, wer weiß wie die Dinger drin sind? Wollte da auch erst mal nix kaputt machen...
Sind das evtl. ganze Gewindeeinsätzte?

Danke für Eure erste Hilfe!


----------



## DaveMTB (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob von Rose nachträglich Lacke zum Ausbessern von Lackschäden beziehbar sind?

Gruß David


----------



## fuxy (29. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, wurde selbst mal auf die Revell Farben aus dem Modellbau verwiesen


----------



## Deleted263252 (29. Juli 2014)

Die Aussage bzgl. der Revell-Farben traf mich auch einmal... Aber welche Farben genau zu nutzen wären, diese Aussage widerum erhielt ich nicht :-(


----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Juli 2014)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Hallo heute war ein Freund bei mir sein Rose Factory 700 knackt.... unter Last Bergauf, nach vorn gebeugt auch unter Last war Ruhe.
> Tretlager ist OK
> Ritzelblatt ist OK
> Auch nach Fettung/Reinigung Drehpunkte/Gewinde und anziehen mit vernüftigen Nm ergab sich nur kurz Besserung.
> ...



Hallo,
denke mal das die Scheiben eingelaufen sind, entweder Original Ersatzteilpaket bestellen oder Alternativen mit den Abmaßungen aus dem Baumarkt nehmen.


----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Juli 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ach ne, doch nicht...


Meines Wissens ist immer noch BSA 73mm drin, für PF 30 wäre der Gehäusestandard auf 46 mm angehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypee29 (31. Juli 2014)

Welche dämpfer einbaulänge hat das uncle jimbo 2013?


----------



## CRASHER13 (6. August 2014)

Jaypee29 schrieb:


> Welche dämpfer einbaulänge hat das uncle jimbo 2013?



216 mm


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2014)

Das 2014er auch  Falls wer einen neuen Float X Kashima in 216mm braucht, ich hab den nur mit bestellt, um den gleich zu tauschen  Mein Jimbo wird laut Rose am Freitag montiert. Dann klärt sich auch das Geheimnis mit dem BSA/BB30/PF30 *g*


----------



## StillPad (9. August 2014)

Mir hat man gesagt das das 2014er Jimbo BSA Gewinde hat.

Das Soulfire hat BB30


----------



## GrillMeister (11. August 2014)

Das Uncle Jimbo hatte, ich mein, 2010 und 2011 noch BB30 und ab dann bis heute BSA. 

Soulfire und auch alle neuen Modelle haben wohl wieder Pressfit... Keinen Ahnung warum die sich nicht enscheiden können.


----------



## afro-dieter (11. August 2014)

Hat jemand auf dem Beefcake FR 2012 ein Zee Schaltwerk in FR (bis zu 36) problemlos laufen?


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2014)

guten tag

hat einer von euch vielleicht noch einen funktionstüchtigen hinterbau
für ein uncle jimbo (in M) von 2009?
kettenstrebe würde reichen - es passt aber nur die von 09.

gerne per pn
herzlichen dank im voraus


----------



## morph027 (14. August 2014)

So...da isses ... BSA


----------



## DaveMTB (14. August 2014)

Hallo,

Mal was anderes: habe an meinem GC einen Vorbau von Easton Heaven, auf welchem steht 5Nm. Ich dachte hier müsste ein Drehmoment von 10-12Nm angesetzt werden. Gilt die Angabe für Lenker- und Gabelklemmung? Montage dann ausschließlich mit Paste?


Gruß David


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2014)

Also das Drehmoment steht normal dort für welche Schrauben es gilt.

5NM lassen auf M5 Schrauben vermuten, was meist bei der Lenkerklemmung genommen wird.

Was sind denn für Schrauben beim Gabelschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (20. August 2014)

Ist es bei einem Jabba Wood von 2012 normal, das bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ein Helicoil-Einsatz eingebaut wird?
Oder hat da der Monteur gepfuscht und als Käufer wird man darüber nicht informiert?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich für meinen Uncle Jimbo 2012 Steuersatz (FSA Gravity SX pro) ein einzelnes unteres Lager bekomme? 
Vielleicht hat schon mal jemand dieses einzeln gewechselt.
Oder sind die so mit der Lagerschale verpresst, dass man die eh nur komplett wechseln kann? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. August 2014)

Über Google hab ich mal die Bezeichnung rausfinden können.
*FSA TH-073 MR110 1.5" ACB 36 x 45 Kugellager*
Bei Ebay UK bieten sie diese auch massig an. Aber die versenden nicht nach DE.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. August 2014)

Oh mann manchmal ist man blind 
Hab diesen hier gefunden:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32252_Kugellager-MR110.html


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. September 2014)

Hallo Rose Freunde und Tech Team.
So. Neues Problem.

Beim Ausbau der Gabel des Uncle Jimbo 2012 ist mir aufgefallen, dass die innenverlegten Züge dermaßen am Gabelschaft schleifen das dort schon ne kleine Kerbe entstanden ist! 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das dies bei einem anderen User auch schon vorgekommen ist. 

Nun ist die Frage zum einen ob das ein Konstruktionsfehler (Garantie??) ist und evtl. Rose die Gabel austauscht?
Oder es möglich ist, bei Rockshox den Gabelschaft zu tauschen?
Gibt es eine einfache handwerkliche Lösung um das schleifen zu vermeiden?

Vielleicht weiss jemand darüber Bescheid oder hat schon das selbe Problem gehabt?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## morph027 (1. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-rose-uncle-jimbo-schaltzug-saeft-gabel-an.457086/


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. September 2014)

Danke Morph.

Den hab ich gemeint.


----------



## JOGZEN (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit ner 180mm Gabel im Uncle Jimbo?
Fahre das 2009 er Model und momentat ne 160mm Lyrik u-turn und würde gerne umrüsten auf ne 180mm Totem oder MZ 66!
Geht das so ohne weiteres? Wenn ja hat jemand erfahrung mit der MZ 66, bin mir wegen der unsicher weil ich eigentlich eine Air Gabel will und die ja nur mit Stahlfeder mit Luftunterstützung ist! 
Sorry bin voll der Technik nerd und kenn mich da net wircklich aus!
Vilen dank schonmal!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (2. September 2014)

Hier gab es die Frage schon mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/180-mm-federgabel-im-uncle-jimbo.662647/

Pauschal sagt man, pro cm mehr Federweg wird der Lenkwinkel ca. 1 Grad flacher. Ne 170mm Lyrik würde ich ohne Bedenken noch verbauen. Eine 180er nur, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte eine günstig zu schießen und notfalls wieder zurück rüsten. 

Denke aber das heutzutage mit den 160mm Gabeln jede Menge geht. Siehe auch wieder Bericht im Freeride. Ne Pike RCT wär sicher auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (2. September 2014)

Sehe das wie Hurzel, würde max. ne 170mm Federgabel verbauen.

Hat das 09er Jimbo denn überhaupt nen tapered Steuerrohr? Weil dann fällt ja z.B. die neue Pike raus


----------



## 230691 (3. September 2014)

Ich kann davon nur abraten.
Jetzt mal von den Belastungen und der Stabilität abgesehen, fährt es sich sicherlich total bescheiden.

Habe aktuell eine Lyrik U-Turn drin die ich, per Adapter, auf 170mm gebracht habe.
Bergab ist es angenehm aber wenn es hoch geht muss die Gabel auf ihre üblichen 160mm runtergedreht werden.
Zumindest bei mir macht sich dieser eine Zentimeter tatsächlich deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## StillPad (3. September 2014)

Ich hatte da mal wegen den 2013/2014er Jimbo nach gefragt, die haben mir absolut davon abgeraten mehr als 160mm zu verbauen.

Was ich ein wenig komisch finde, da es damals schon deutliche Unterschied in den Einbauhöhen der Gabeln gab.
Ich kenne nicht die für alle neuen Gabeln auswendig, aber damals haben Gabeln mit selben Federweg schon 15mm Unterschied in der Einbauhöhe, das selbe Problem gabs dann noch mit den Steuersätzen.

Rose sollte für sowas lieber dann eine Einbauhöhe Bereich der Federgabeln mit angeben.


----------



## lxtrasher (4. September 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal wegen den 2013/2014er Jimbo nach gefragt, die haben mir absolut davon abgeraten mehr als 160mm zu verbauen.



Nur mal interessehalber: Mit welcher Begründung wurde davon abgeraten?


----------



## StillPad (4. September 2014)

Gab nicht wirklich ne Begründung, der Rahmen ist für 160mm ausgelegt und fertig


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (4. September 2014)

Ich denke Rose sichert sich dadurch nur ab um etwaige Reklamationen oder Regress bei Unfällen vorzubeugen. 
Auch sind die Freeride Rahmen für 180er Gabeln meist massiver. Ob sowas funktioniert hängt zu guter Letzt auch stark vom Fahrergewicht ab!

Persönlich habe ich auch in einen alten CC-Stahlrahmen ne 100mm Recon für leichtes Freeride eingebaut. Da würde auch jeder davon abraten. Ich wiege allerdings auch nur 60 kg nakisch. Und es funktioniert auch tadellos. Ist aber auch mein persönliches Risiko wenn was bricht. 
Risikoeinschätzung ist aber immer eine persönliche Sache. Und in Deinem Fall will Dir Rose halt durch das Abraten die Entscheidung abnehmen 

Wie gesagt geht auch mit 160mm jede Menge.... auch Park!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. September 2014)

dann geb ich auch noch meinen senf dazu

zwischendurch ein rad mit 180mm federweg zu fahren
find ich sehr vernünftig, und
@JOGZEN wenn du mal die möglichkeit hast,
eine zeit mit nem freerider zu fahren, dann nutz die
damit fällt vieles leichter.
fahrfehler werden eher kompensiert,
der körper muss nicht ganz so viel arbeiten und all so was...

man merkt recht bald, dass man sich mehr zutrauen darf
und lernt schon mal die radbenutzung auch auf richtig ruppigen strecken
und auch bei sprüngen
viele denken: erst mit wenig federweg grundlagen schaffen und
dann auf räder mit mehr federweg übertragen
andersrum macht´s mehr sinn - so meine erfahrung

in mein jimbo von 09 würd ich keine totem einbauen,
allerdings hab ich auch noch andere räder (mit mehr federweg)


(da fällt mir ein: falls du noch einen rahmen für 180 mm suchst...
wir haben noch einen 2011er beef cake rahmen  meiner tochter hier,
der müsste eigentlich mal verkauft werden...)


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2014)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Ich denke Rose sichert sich dadurch nur ab um etwaige Reklamationen oder Regress bei Unfällen vorzubeugen.
> Auch sind die Freeride Rahmen für 180er Gabeln meist massiver. Ob sowas funktioniert hängt zu guter Letzt auch stark vom Fahrergewicht ab!



Nun wenn man sich mal das Rahmen Gewicht der Jimbo vs. Soufire anguckt ist da aber nicht wirklich ein Unterschied.


----------



## simplesimson (30. September 2014)

Hallo Rose-Gemeinde  nachdem ich nach einem halben Jahr glücklichen Fahrens auf meinem 2013er UncleJimbo zu Reinigunszwecken die Kassette von meinem Freilauf ziehen wollte musste ich feststellen, dass sich diese vollkommen in den Freilaufkörper gefressen hat. So stark, dass auch mit 2 Kettenpeitsch nichts zu machen ist. 
Nun habe ich Kontakt zu Rose aufgenommen. Michael Föcking antwortet auch ziemlich zügig, dass es kein Garantiefall sei und ich mir mit einem Hammer helfen soll. Nun.... Super Hilfe, wer nicht drauf kommt dass man einen Hammer benutzen kann der wirds auch kaum hinbekommen.......
Garantie ist es wirklich nicht aber eigentlich Gewährleistungssache. Da das Produkt dem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck nicht entspricht.


Der Kontakt mir SunRinglé ergab hingegen: 



> Shoot us your address and we will send you a new one
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting hayes technical support



So will man das hören  obwohl es überhaupt nicht ihr Fehler war, wenn ihr Kunde ein Produkt verbaut, dass sie nicht zulassen..


Für mich war es das mit der Geschäftlichen Beziehung mit Rose. Denn wie ich sie in meiner Kontaktaufnahme hinwies, hat der Freilaufkörper (wie übrigens die wenigsten Alu-Freilaufkörper) keine Zulassung für eine Kassette mit nicht gespiderten Ritzeln  - wie der verbauten HG 8010. Da haben die Herren mal wieder 10 Euro sparen wollen und das an einer prima Stelle, denn man trampelt ja selten - vorallem bei einem Enduro. 

Das Bike ist super, der Service mau. Sprich meine Empfehlung, wer ein Schnäppchen schlagen kann der soll es tun, Liste würde ich nichts kaufen.


----------



## Caese (4. Oktober 2014)

hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand an einem 2013er Granite/Jimbo den Umbau auf 1x10 getestet? Ich habe derzeit am Chief eine 3x Raceface Evolve und die Kettenlinie auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt ist totaler murx (deutlich zuweit in Richtung 11er Ritzel). Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass der Rahmen das so bedingt. Das innere atm 24er Kettenblatt ist nämlich perfekt mittig in den Kassette -_- (und hat nat. den kleinen Lochkreis...)


----------



## morph027 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab am 2014er umgebaut...


----------



## simplesimson (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe nciht, was du mit 





> Das innere atm 24er Kettenblatt ist nämlich perfekt mittig in den Kassette -_- (und hat nat. den kleinen Lochkreis...)


 meinst. Das 24er sollte doch auch einen 104er Lochkreis haben. Zumindest wenn du die Kurbel hast.


----------



## Caese (5. Oktober 2014)

ne, auf dem Bild kannst du erkennen, dass das mittlere und das äußere KB den 104er Lochkreis haben, das innere ist deutlich kleiner (64er)


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Oktober 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand an einem 2013er Granite/Jimbo den Umbau auf 1x10 getestet? Ich habe derzeit am Chief eine 3x Raceface Evolve und die Kettenlinie auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt ist totaler murx (deutlich zuweit in Richtung 11er Ritzel). Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass der Rahmen das so bedingt. Das innere atm 24er Kettenblatt ist nämlich perfekt mittig in den Kassette -_- (und hat nat. den kleinen Lochkreis...)



Geht ohne Probleme. Fahre zurzeit ein ´13er GC mit XX1 Kurbel und absoluteBlack Kettenblatt.


----------



## simplesimson (6. Oktober 2014)

@Caese sorry... ich stand aufm schlauch  bei mri ist das 24er natürlich das kleinste, da ich momentan mit 2x10 unterwegs bin.

ich rüste gerade um auf 1x10 mit dem Mirfe-42T -Ritzel. Vorne werde ich erst mal ein 32T XT Kettenblatt zum Einsatz bringen und schauen ob mir die Kette abgeworfen wird.

Wegen der Kettenlinie mache ich mir nicht sonderliche Sorgen, da ich bei meiner Race Face Respond Kurbel noch genügend Spacer zum variieren habe.


----------



## simplesimson (6. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich den Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer einfach ausm Rahmen gezogen? oder einen Faden o.ä. hinterlassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs einfach rausgezogen...Sollte ich mal zurück bauen, muss ich halt bissl fummeln...


----------



## Caese (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ihn auch einfach ziehen. Rein ist zwar immer ein Gefummel - aber ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass ich von 1x10 wieder zurück gehen werde.

Genau wegen der Kettenlinie mache ich mir eben sorgen -bei mir sind nämlich keine Spacer verbaut. Ich würde es gerne auch einfach mal ausprobieren - aber meine rechte Hand ist atm verletzungsbedingt nicht so recht einsatzfähig -_-


----------



## rider1970 (4. November 2014)

Servus,

habe hier im Fred keine wirkliche Antwort gefunden, deshalb frage ich nochmal genau nach. Welchen Dämpfertune brauche ich für ein 13er Jimbo bei rund 90kg fahrfertig? Wird entweder ein Monarch rt3/4.2 oder ein Fox rp23/ctd. Danke schonmal...


----------



## GrillMeister (5. November 2014)

Wenn du mit dem Standard-Tune nicht klar kommt, empfehle ich dir ein Gespräch mit dem User Lord Helmchen. 

Wenn du schon einen RT3 hast, kann er dir denn vllt. sogar umshimen.


----------



## Caese (5. November 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn auch einfach ziehen. Rein ist zwar immer ein Gefummel - aber ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass ich von 1x10 wieder zurück gehen werde.
> 
> Genau wegen der Kettenlinie mache ich mir eben sorgen -bei mir sind nämlich keine Spacer verbaut. Ich würde es gerne auch einfach mal ausprobieren - aber meine rechte Hand ist atm verletzungsbedingt nicht so recht einsatzfähig -_-



so, kurzes Feedback: 1x10 läuft problemlos. Dabei habe ich das 2te Kettenblatt an der Kurbel mit einem Spacer (Unterlegscheibe Baumarkt) nach innen gesetzt. Das Kettenblatt ist nicht perfekt was die Kettenlinie angeht, dafür müsste es wohl noch ~0,4 cm in Richtung Tretlager; aber bisher wirklich alles Problemfrei. Keine Kettenabwürfe und eine sogar verbesserte Schaltperformance - was aber wohl dem gewechselten Schaltzug zuzuschreiben ist


----------



## rider1970 (5. November 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Standard-Tune nicht klar kommt, empfehle ich dir ein Gespräch mit dem User Lord Helmchen.
> 
> Wenn du schon einen RT3 hast, kann er dir denn vllt. sogar umshimen.


Das ist genau der Punkt: was ist denn der Standard tune? Wollte mir einen gebrauchten holen...


----------



## StillPad (5. November 2014)

Standard ist M/M


----------



## rider1970 (6. November 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Standard ist M/M


Besten Dank!


----------



## StillPad (6. November 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Besten Dank!



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/

Da findest du auch die Empfehlungen für die Übersetzungsverhältnisse.

Musst dann mal gucken ob die SRAM bei den neueren Modellen geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveMTB (10. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

an meinem GC von 2013 sind DT Swiss Laufräder und Magura MT6 Bremsen verbaut. Jetzt möchte ich die Bremsen von Magura auf Shimano XT wechseln und die Bremsscheiben eben von 6-Loch auf Centerlock.
Die Dt Swiss-Naben verwenden für die Magura Bremsscheiben sog. Centerlockadapter.
Zu meiner Frage: Wenn ich die Bremsscheibe und den 6-Loch-Adapter ausbaue, benötige ich dann irgend ein anderes zusätzliches Bauteil um die Shimano Bremsscheiben montieren zu können?

Für Eure Hilfe vielen Dank im Voraus!


Gruß David


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (10. November 2014)

Hallo Dave,

du benötigst keine zusätzlichen Parts. Du kannst die Centerlock Bremsscheiben einfach auf der Nabe montieren.

Viele Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## DaveMTB (10. November 2014)

Alles klar! Danke!


----------



## simplesimson (17. November 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> so, kurzes Feedback: 1x10 läuft problemlos. Dabei habe ich das 2te Kettenblatt an der Kurbel mit einem Spacer (Unterlegscheibe Baumarkt) nach innen gesetzt. Das Kettenblatt ist nicht perfekt was die Kettenlinie angeht, dafür müsste es wohl noch ~0,4 cm in Richtung Tretlager; aber bisher wirklich alles Problemfrei. Keine Kettenabwürfe und eine sogar verbesserte Schaltperformance - was aber wohl dem gewechselten Schaltzug zuzuschreiben ist



Ich wäre etwas "vorsichtig" mit der Beilagscheibe, dadruch liegt das Kettenblatt nicht mehr auf der "Stufe" der Kurbel auf. Weißt was ich mein? Am Innenkreis vom Kettenblatt, dort wo es Kontakt mit der Kurbel hat sollte es ja eigentlich satt aufliegen. Durch die Beilagscheibe ist die Auflagefläche sicherlich kleiner geworden - das würde ich mal im Auge behalten. Aber dein Jimbo sieht echt gut aus!!


----------



## Caese (17. November 2014)

Hallo Simplesimon,
ich weiß genau was du meinst - der Gedanke kam mir im Vorfeld auch. Die Auflagefläche ist, würde ich sagen, nicht kleiner geworden. Der Arm der Halterung ist wird durch die Unterlegscheibe komplett abgedeckt. Den Kontakt zur Stufe habe ich insofern versucht zu erhalten, dass ich die Unterlegscheibe (weil groß dimensioniert gewählt) winklig angedremelt habe. Da liegt die Scheibe also auch an. Reguläre (kaufbare) Kettenblattspacer arbeiten wohl auch nicht anders, deswegen hab ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen  . Ich halte es natürlich weiter unter Beobachtung - denn eine Bastellösung bleibt es...

Es ist übrigens ein GraniteChief


----------



## jonalisa (18. November 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es notgedrungen an der Stufe aufliegen muss. Einige Kettenblätter liegen schon von Haus aus nicht auf und die Kraft wird lediglich über die KBschrauben übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesimson (18. November 2014)

oaky, bei mir liegt das blatt satt auf, die flächen rasten regelrecht aufeinander ein. da ist kein spiel festzustellen. Ich bin nicht sonderlich erfharen das die ganze sache angeht, aber eigentlich müssten die kettenblattschrauben in der tat die ganze last übernehmen. zumal in die Richtung(auf die auflagefläche) kaum kraft wirkt da die ja eigentlich nur tangential von der kette her wirkt. nach einer kleinen skizze wurd mir klar dass das wohl völlig wurscht ist. es sei denn du bringst es zu stande wirklich heftige schläge aufs kettenblatt auszuüben. vllt dnekst über nen bashguard nach


----------



## StillPad (20. November 2014)

Die Auflagefläche erzeugt eine Art Reibfläche die die Kräfte aufnimmt.(Kraftschluß)
Ähnlich der 6 Loch Aufnahme von Scheibenbremsen.






Das ganze wir aber durch die Kettenblattgewinde Einsätze noch zusätzlich stabilisiert.

Musst gar ganze halt mal beobachten obs hält 
Wenn die U-Scheiben viel Auflagefläche haben wird es wohl problemlos funzen.


----------



## SchulleP (23. November 2014)

Sevus,

bei dem Fox rp23 an meinem Uncle Jumbo von 2011 sind die Buchsen ausgeschlagen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welches Ersatzteil ich dafür bestellen muss? Bzw. wo bekomm ich die Huber buschings her und welche Größen brauch ich davon?
Bzw. habt ihr Erfahrung mit anderen Dämpfern (Rock Shox)? Überlege zu tauschen.


----------



## DaveMTB (23. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

mit meinem GC6 habe ich offensichtlich ein Problem.
Die Linke untere Heckstreben scheint gestaucht zu sein. So zumindest hat mich heute ein Kollege darauf hingewiesen. Der Knick war von Kauf an vorhanden und ich hatte ihm bisher keine Beachtung geschenkt.
Für mich stellt sich die Frage was ich jetzt machen soll?

Im besagten Bereich befindet sich auch kein Lackschaden, der auf einen Unfall hinweisen würde.
Fotoupload klappt leider grad nicht. Ich werde dies sobald wir möglich nachholen.

Für eventuelle Hilfe vielen Dank!


Gruß David


----------



## DaveMTB (23. November 2014)

Dies ist die linke Seite, welche wahrscheinlich fehlerhaft ist:





Und hier die rechte Seite. Ich denke so sollte es sein:








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caese (23. November 2014)

1. Bild ist jebroken


----------



## DaveMTB (23. November 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> 1. Bild ist jebroken


Was bedeutet das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caese (23. November 2014)

Das Bild wurde mir nicht angezeigt - jetzt wird es aber; und das sieht nicht gut aus. Ich bin zwar was Materialkunde angeht nur ein Laie, aber der Strebe würde ich nicht mehr allzu viel Vertrauen entgegen bringen


----------



## DaveMTB (23. November 2014)

Aber ich fahre sie eben so schon seit über einem Jahr und über 5000km!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caese (24. November 2014)

das kann auch noch ohne weiteres 15.000 km weiter so gut gehen. Ohne Ängste schüren zu wollen, aber dass könnte auch in 5 km "knack" machen. Aber ich muss nochmal betonen: Ich bin da genauso Laie wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (24. November 2014)

Also da scheint der Rahmen mal umgekippt zu sein und nun ist da halt ne Delle drin.

Da die Kräft die auf den Rahmen wirken aber von unten kommen und nicht da wo die Delle ist würde ich mir das nicht viele Sorgen machen.

Bin jetzt aber kein Ingenieur, schreib doch einfach mal Rose ne Mail was den ihr Entwickler sagt?


----------



## DaveMTB (25. November 2014)

Die Delle war von Anfang an da und wurde weder durch umkippen noch einen Sturz verursacht (siehe Lack). Da es für eine Schadensreklamation jetzt deutlich zu spät ist werde ich damit so wie bisher weiter fahren.
Rose bietet hier nur den kompletten und nicht mehr originalen Rahmen für 900€ an.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. November 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also da scheint der Rahmen mal umgekippt zu sein und nun ist da halt ne Delle drin.
> 
> Da die Kräft die auf den Rahmen wirken aber von unten kommen und nicht da wo die Delle ist würde ich mir das nicht viele Sorgen machen.
> 
> Bin jetzt aber kein Ingenieur, schreib doch einfach mal Rose ne Mail was den ihr Entwickler sagt?


_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Hallo Dave,

ich habe die Bilder an unsere Entwickler geschickt und gefragt, ob du damit noch beruhigt weiterfahren kannst.

Sobald ich eine Antwort erhalten habe, schreibe ich dir direkt.

Viele Grüße,
dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## DaveMTB (25. November 2014)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## StillPad (26. November 2014)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Die Delle war von Anfang an da und wurde weder durch umkippen noch einen Sturz verursacht (siehe Lack). Da es für eine Schadensreklamation jetzt deutlich zu spät ist werde ich damit so wie bisher weiter fahren.
> Rose bietet hier nur den kompletten und nicht mehr originalen Rahmen für 900€ an.



Also nur weil es dir nicht umgekippt ist heißt es ja nicht das es nicht woanderes passiert ist.
Und Schäden an der Lackierung muss es nicht zwangsläufig geben.

Bei meiner Alu Trinkflasche z.b. bin ich mit der gegen irgendwas gegenstoßen und habe auch so eine Delle ohne das die Lackierung danach aussieht


----------



## DaveMTB (26. November 2014)

In eine Aluflasche kann ich mit der Faust Beulen schlagen, wo dann kein Lack abspringt, da die Haut auf den Knöchel wie ein Gummiüberzug wirkt und die Einschläge eher flächig als tief sind.

Der Alurahmen ist deutlich massiver und es sind deutlich höhere Kräfte notwendig um solch eine kantige Stauchung zu Stande bringen zu können. Dabei würden mit Sicherheit Lackschäden entstehen.

Wie gesagt war diese "Rahmenform" von Anfang an da und ich bin erst durch den Hinweis eines Kollegen darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass es so nicht aussehen sollte.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig

ein freund von mir hat ein 2013 Jimbo und möchte gerne eine stahl Feder Dämpfer verbauen hat das von euch schon wer gemacht gibt es da Probleme, eventuel einen Vivid R2C .

lg Herbert


----------



## rider1970 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, das das nicht funzt weils an der Wippe zu eng wird...
Vlt mal die sufu nutzen


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Dezember 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hoffe ich bin hier richtig
> 
> ...


_____________________________________________

Hallo Herbert,

leider geht das leider nicht. Das würde zu Kollisionen führen, egal wie man den Dämpfer einbauen würde.

Viele Grüße,

RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (15. Januar 2015)

Hi, nachdem ich beschlossen habe mit einem Neukauf doch noch ein bisschen zu warten rüste ich jetzt mein 2012er Uncle Jimbo auf. Ich würde mir gerne einen Monarch Plus RC3 verbauen Hublängstlich und Buchsen sind mir klar. Mit dem Tune den ich brauche, komme ich aber leider noch nicht so klar. Ich weiß jetzt das der Hinterbau eher Progressiv arbeitet und habe von einem Übestzungsverhältnis von 1:2,54 gelesen. Fährt einer von euch den Monarch oder weiß so welcher Tune benötigt wird?


----------



## simplesimson (15. Januar 2015)

Hi, ja ich fahr einem im 2013 er Jumbo. Weiß nicht was sich da geändert hat. Falls es dich interessiert was im 2013er verbaut ist, kann ich heute abend mal nachschauen.


----------



## brownbear (15. Januar 2015)

Ja wäre super, danke


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2015)

beim 2013 eines freundes von mir ist ein Mid Tune verbaut wobei er schon auf einen andern tune überlegt da er ihm bei seinem gewicht (etwas über 100kg)  zu soft ist


----------



## brownbear (15. Januar 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> beim 2013 eines freundes von mir ist ein Mid Tune verbaut wobei er schon auf einen andern tune überlegt da er ihm bei seinem gewicht (etwas über 100kg)  zu soft ist



Ich liebäugel auch mit dem Mid Tune. Dürfte dann bei mir ja passen, ich wiege 30 KG weniger


----------



## simplesimson (16. Januar 2015)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Ich hab es vercheckt! Ich hab einen RT3 High Volume - keinen RC3. Aber falls es dich denoch interessiert: M L4 ist der Tune. Mit 100kg Kampfgewicht auch bei mir etwas weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. Januar 2015)

Im Aftermarket kriegst du ja eh erst mal nur M/M .... dann kannst das fahren und schauen, ob das passt. Bei mir im 2014er passts


----------



## brownbear (16. Januar 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Im Aftermarket kriegst du ja eh erst mal nur M/M .... dann kannst das fahren und schauen, ob das passt. Bei mir im 2014er passts


Hab ich auch schon gemerkt  Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## simplesimson (14. Februar 2015)

Fährt jemand von euch einen Cane Creek im 2013er Jimbo? Wenn ja welchen und wie macht er sich?


----------



## GTTF3 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo habe das Factory 700 und nach dem Umbau auf andere Felgen gibt beim schnellspannen das Schaltauge nach und verstellt mir so die Schaltung?  
Woran kann das liegen? Gewöhnlich sind doch die Achsen gleich? !
Ist das schaltauge zu weich geworden?


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2015)

evtl. ist es gebrochen,
hols mal raus
wenn es überhaupt am schaltauge liegt


----------



## jojo2 (20. Februar 2015)

und? 
woran lags?


----------



## Dumerili (5. März 2015)

Hallo,
habe eine frage bezüglich der Fox Gabel an meinem Ground Control 3.
Die verbaute FOX 32 Float FIT CTD 130 mm, 15 mm Steckachse - inkl. Remote Hebel, Kashima Coating, wenn ich den dreistufigen remote Hebel in die unterste Position drücke ist die Gabel gesperrt dies entspricht Climb.
Jedoch spüre ich keinen unterschied zwischen der obersten und der mittleren Stufe, sollte es beim CTD System zwischen Trail und Descend nicht einen unterschied geben?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2015)

Drück mal etwas doller...die Dämofung baut den Druck nicht erst beim seichten Drücken auf den Lenker auf...und die ersten 20mm federn/dämpfen trotz Plattform noch etwas, man will ja keine Stargabel.

Mein Float X hatte aber auch wenig wahrnehmbare Unterschiede zwischen T und D, da spürt man Rock Shox stärker...


----------



## Dumerili (5. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## ditt (9. März 2015)

Ich möchte ins Soul Fire Mod. 2014 einen Angleset Steuersatz einbauen. Federgabel ist eine Fox 36 Float tapered. Welcher Steuersatz passt da bzw. welche Steuerrohrmaße hat das SF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (11. März 2015)

oben ZS44
unten ZS55
oben geht auch EC44..guck mal bei workscomponents UK


----------



## morph027 (4. April 2015)

Salve!

Hat jemand die Lagermaße am Hinterbau vom 2014er Jimbo bei der Hand?


----------



## buzzdeee (15. April 2015)

Moin zusammen!

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum 2013er Beefcake. Welche Position des Flip-Chip steht für welchen Hinterbaufederweg?!
Ich hoffe mir kann das jemand beantworten.

Und ich würd noch gern wissen, ob beim BeefCake FR (2013) eine Doppelbrücke denkbar ist. 

LG


----------



## CRASHER13 (16. April 2015)

6902 hautplager
6900 horstlink


----------



## baddriver82 (16. April 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch, wie beim 2015er Ground Control die Schaltseile verlegt sind? Ist die Aussenzughülle vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk durchgängig?
Ich habe das Bike noch nicht, deswegen Frage ich euch.


----------



## fuxy (16. April 2015)

Ich habe noch 2 NEUE Schaltaugen für das Beef Cake 2011 - 2013.
Da ich jetzt ein Soul Fire fahre brauche ich die nicht mehr.
Günstig abzugeben.


----------



## CRASHER13 (17. April 2015)

ground control hat alle leitungen(außenhüllen) durchgehend verlegt


----------



## CRASHER13 (17. April 2015)

flip chip beef cake im oberen loch langen federweg, im unteren kürzeren


----------



## montero (22. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem Ground Control mit X0-Umwerfer schaltet die Kette nur sehr zögerlich auf das kleine Kettenblatt. Meistens braucht es noch 2 Kurbelumdrehungen, bis die Kette umspringt.
Der Direct-Mount-Umwerfer ist dabei komplett am unteren Anschlag und auch der Seilzug ist entspannt. Ich sehe also eigentlich keine weiteren Einstellmöglichkeiten mehr. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Idee, was ich noch ändern könnte?

Mir kam der Gedanke, dass ich auf beiden Seiten des GXP-Kurbellagers einen Distanzring lege, um so die Kurbel weiter nach außen zu bringen. Allerdings werden diese Distanzringe laut Montageanleitung von SRAM für die Einbaubreite im Rahmen (73mm) gar nicht benötigt.

Würde das dann zu Problemen führen, wenn man sie trotzdem einsetzt?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (22. April 2015)

Kannst du noch etwas mit den Begrenzungsschrauben für den Äußeren und Inneren Anschlag spielen? 

"Langsames Schalten von einem großen auf ein kleineres Kettenblatt (Herunterschalten)? Zugspannungseinsteller im Uhrzeigersinn drehen."
"Langsames Schalten von einem kleinen auf ein großes Kettenblatt (Hochschalten)? Zugspannungseinsteller gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen."
Quelle Sram


Hier noch ein Link: 
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...ocs/95-7515-004-000_rev_d_mtb_derailleurs.pdf


----------



## montero (22. April 2015)

nein, da geht nichts mehr. die begrenzungsschraube ist schon so weit rausgedreht,dass der umwerfer an der halterung anschlägt. die zugspannung habe ich auch komplett zurückgenommen.


----------



## baddriver82 (22. April 2015)

Kann sein, dass die Kettenlinie nicht Optimal ist. Das würde aber eher hinten Probleme beim Schalten geben.

Schleift irgendwas beim Kurbeln?

Hast du 2x10 oder 3x10? Nenn mal die genaue Bezeichnung deiner Schaltkomponenten!

Hier noch eine Tabelle mit möglichen Schaltptoblemen.


----------



## jonalisa (22. April 2015)

Warte ja noch auf den Marzocchi 053. Sollte daraus aufgrund diverser Probleme bei Tenneco nichts werden, hätte ich zwei Alternativen.

Fox Float X CTD Trail Adjust oder Rockshox Monarch Plus Debon Air.

Für den ersteren hätte ich ein gutes Angebot wodurch der Preisunterschied lediglich knapp 50€ wären. Beide Dämpfer wären neu.

Welchen der beiden würdet ihr in ein Jimbo aus 2010 packen?


----------



## montero (22. April 2015)

Habe mal ein paar Fotos dazu gemacht.

Beim Schalten vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt ist die Anschlagsschraube komplett herausgedreht und die Zugspannung ziemlich locker




Der Umwerfer sitzt komplett am Anschlag, also an der Halterung, mit der er fest und spielfrei am Rahmen verschraubt ist.







Dennoch schafft es der Umwerfer nicht, die Kette aufs kleine Kettenblatt zu schieben. Hier deutlich zu sehen. Hinten sitzt die Kette auf dem 4. Blatt von oben. Wenn ich die Kette hinten weiter nach links schalte, klappt es besser aber noch nicht optimal, da sich die Kettenlinie zugunsten des Umwerfers verändert.


----------



## baddriver82 (22. April 2015)

Das große und das kleine Kettenblatt musst du mittels den Anschlagschrauben neu ausrichten. Das Mittlere Kettenblatt wird dann mittels Zugspannung ausgerichtetet. Glaube nicht, dass es bei Sram anders ist, als wie bei Shimano.
Auf dem letzten Bild muss eindeutig die Zugspannung erhöht werden.
Der Umwerfer schleift hier extrem an der Kette. 
Dein Schaltseil sieht aber auch ganz schön mitgenommen aus.

Lade dir bitte folgende PDF von Sram runter... --> 
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...ocs/95-7515-004-000_rev_d_mtb_derailleurs.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montero (22. April 2015)

Hallo baddriver,

danke für deine Hilfe aber ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei 

Auf dem letzten Bild schleift der Umwerfer deshalb an der Kette, weil sie eigentlich aufs kleine Blatt springen soll. Hier habe ich bereits über die Trigger aufs kleine Blatt runtergeschaltet. Der Umwerfer ist nun soweit nach unten verfahren, wie es möglich ist. Da lässt sich auch mit der Anschlagschraube nichts mehr ändern. Durch weiteres Eindrehen der Anschlagschraube wird der Verfahrweg des Umwerfers nach unten nur noch mehr verkürzt. Deshalb ist die Schraube auch komplett herausgedreht (siehe erstes Bild).
Das Schaltseil...naja...ist eigentlich neu. Vielleicht kommt der Zustand auf den Bildern etwas schlecht rüber aber eigentlich ist es gut. Ein wenig haben sich die Fasern des Stahlseils im Klemmbereich der Schraube gelockert, sehe ich haber als unkritisch und nicht relevant für das Problem.


----------



## baddriver82 (22. April 2015)

Schalte doch einfach mal so wie im letzten Bild, löse das Schaltseil vom Umwerfer und beobachte was passiert.


----------



## baddriver82 (23. April 2015)

Gibt's schon Fortschritte?

Das habe ich noch bei http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de gefunden.

2.2  Kette fällt beim Schalten nicht auf das kleine Kettenblatt (Vorne) 
Fehler: a) Zugspannung zu hoch. b) Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers verstellt. c) Falsche Kettenlinie.
Lösung zu a) Zugspannung verringern: Drehen Sie die Schraube für die Zugspannung am Schalthebel im Uhrzeiger. 
Lösung zu b) Den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers vergrößern mit der Einstellschraube. Schraube gegen Uhrzeiger 
drehen. 
Lösung zu c) Die Kettenlinie ergibt sich durch die Länge des Innenlagers. Ist die Achse zu kurz, sitzen die 
Kettenblätter zu weit innen. Lässt sich das Innenlager durch Spacer nicht verschieben, brauchen Sie ein neues 
Innenlager (anderes Maß).

Der Link dazu: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Fehler_schaltung_antrieb.htm


----------



## CRASHER13 (23. April 2015)

tritt das problem nur im montageständer auf? normalerweise arbeiten die umerfer unter SAG Belastung (also wenn du fährst) normal. im ständer ist das normal


----------



## baddriver82 (23. April 2015)

@CRASHER13
Könnte sein, da es ja ein Fully ist. Ich habe da auch nicht mehr dran gedacht. Das könnten die 0,5-1mm sein die fehlen.

Ich hoffe montero hat nun nicht zu viel an der Schaltung verstellt.


----------



## montero (23. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

@baddriver82: Alle von dir genannten Schritte habe ich (wie schon oben beschrieben) durchgeführt. An der Kettenlinie Zweifel ich eigentlich nicht, da auch die Montage der GXP-Lagerschalten mit weglassen der Distanzringe bei 73mm Gehäusebreite am Rahmen laut Montageanleitung korrekt angebracht wurden.

Verstellt habe ich am Umwerfer nur die Anschlagschraube unten und habe versuchsweise die Zugspannung am Schalthebel herabgesetzt. Allerdings ist der Umwerfer (wie ebenfalls oben geschrieben) bereits am Anschlag, daher bringt m.M. auch ein Lösen des Zugseils nichts. Selbst durch Nachdrücken mit dem Finger bewegt sich der Umwerfer nicht mehr weiter.

@CRASHER13: Das Verhalten ist sowohl am Montageständer als auch während der Fahrt (mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfereinstellungen) gleich. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass beim Fahren die Kette noch seltener umspringt. Das kann aber auch Zufall sein.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Auch wenn ich es eigentlich nicht wollte, habe ich mit Rose Kontakt aufgenommen und morgen wird das Rad zu einer erneuten Inspektion zurückgeschickt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.

Immerhin konnte ich es zwei Tage streicheln...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rumag (24. April 2015)

Bei meinem Soulfire ist der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer ebenfalls wie auf den Bildern von dem Ground Control von unten durch den Tretlagerbereich geführt und von oben mit so einer Gummitülle abgedichtet. Allerdings hat sich bei mir die Gummitülle verabschiedet. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die Gummitülle nur eine Dichtfunktion hat oder auch ein Scheuerschutz für die Durchführung durch den Rahmen sein soll. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand an seinem Bike mit gleicher Zugführung nachschauen.


----------



## CRASHER13 (24. April 2015)

ist nur schutzfunktion, wären diese hier
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtreme-seal-caps-iii-schaltzugendkappen/aid:119017


----------



## rumag (24. April 2015)

Ok. Danke für die Info. Werd mir so Tüllen besorgen. Ich werde aber beobachten ob sich der Schaltzug ins Alu frisst. Zumindest optisch sieht es bei mir so aus als würde der Schaltzug über die Kante der Durchgangsbohrung laufen.


----------



## baddriver82 (23. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das bei Rose mit der Inspektion. Die geben ja 2 Jahre Garantie und 5 Jahre auf den Rahmen.
Muss man da alle Inspektionen die nächsten 5 Jahre bei denen machen lassen? Oder reichen die erste 2 Inspektionen völlig aus?
Die Erstinspektion wird selbstverständlich bei Rose gemacht.
Bei meinem Cube wurde mir empfohlen, mindestens die erste Inspektion zu machen. Hatte ich auch machen lassen.
Ich bin ja eher der Selberschrauber und mache kleinere Sache eh selbst.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (23. Mai 2015)

Würd mich auch interessieren. Hab mein GC jetzt seit 09/13 und bisher alles außer nen Dämpferservice selber gemacht. Hat das jetzt Einfluss auf die Garantie ?


----------



## MarkusH2684 (8. Juni 2015)

Frage: will eine gabel in mein beef cake bauen die allerdings einen tapered Schaft mit 1.5 - 1 1/4 hat... kann man den Rahmen um einige mm ausfräsen damit die Gabel rein passt? Oder hat jmd ne andere Idee wie ich das anstellen kann?

Sry das Maß am bike ist 1.5 - 1 1/8


----------



## baddriver82 (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn du am Bike  1 1/8 - 1,5 hast, dann hast du schon tapered am Rahmen.
Man kann eine 1 1/8 Gabelschaft mit einen Reduziersteuersatz in einen tapered Rahmen einbauen, aber nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## skaster (8. Juni 2015)

MarkusH2684 schrieb:


> Frage: will eine gabel in mein beef cake bauen die allerdings einen tapered Schaft mit 1.5 - 1 1/4 hat... kann man den Rahmen um einige mm ausfräsen damit die Gabel rein passt? Oder hat jmd ne andere Idee wie ich das anstellen kann?
> 
> Sry das Maß am bike ist 1.5 - 1 1/8


1.5 auf 1 1/4?? Ernsthaft? Was soll denn das für eine Gabel sein?


----------



## MarkusH2684 (8. Juni 2015)

Ja die Gabel ist ne totem aus nem giant reign die haben ja diese blöden Maße...


----------



## skaster (8. Juni 2015)

Also ich würde sagen, du besorgst dir
1. eine passende 1.5-1 1/8 Gabel oder
2. einen Rahmen mit durchgängigem 1.5 Steuerrohr und einem Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/4
Ich persönlich würde am Steuerrohr nix fräsen, erst recht nicht beim Verwendungszweck eines Beef Cake.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (25. August 2015)

Hello Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,

Kleine Frage, bei meinem 2014er Rose Soul Fire "knackt" die Verschraubung an der der Hinterrad daempfer oben am Rahmen befestigt ist.
Also beim einfedern.

Das ganze scheint minimal Spiel zu haben. Packt ihr da einfach Fett drauf oder gibts da irgendeinen Tipp?

merci


----------



## GTTF3 (25. August 2015)

Also das Knacken und Knarzen, habe ich auch und ist offensichtlich ein immer wieder gehrendes Problem... Ich frage mich auch, warum die Hersteller da keine bessere Lösung finden...

Zum einen liegt es an dem kleinen Bewegungen die die Lager übernehmen und dadurch einlaufen und Spiel bekommen, dort sammelt sich Feuchtigkeit und dann irgendwann fest und knarzt. Ich baue in regelmäßigen abständen die Lager aus, reinigen und etwas anders einbauen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. September 2015)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hello Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,
> 
> Kleine Frage, bei meinem 2014er Rose Soul Fire "knackt" die Verschraubung an der der Hinterrad daempfer oben am Rahmen befestigt ist.
> Also beim einfedern.
> ...




Hallo,
wenn an der oberen Dämpferaufhängung Spiel vorhanden ist, kannst du das nicht mit Fett ausgleichen. Hier müsstest du dann mit ganz kleinen Passscheiben die Toleranz ausgleichen, danach sollte das Knacken weg sein. Wir können dir gerne Passscheiben zusenden, dazu bräuchten wir einmal deine Kundennummer (am besten in einer persönlichen Nachricht).

Bei Fragen stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße

dein ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveMTB (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

bei meinem GC stelle ich seit längerer Zeit einen einzelnen Knack fest, der hin und wieder auftritt, wenn ich z.B. über eine Wurzel fahre, oder stark anfahre.
Das Innenlager habe ich erst vor kurzem wegen Verschleiß gewechselt.

Kann es ein Lager des Hinterbaus sein?


Danke und Gruß

David

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. September 2015)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn an der oberen Dämpferaufhängung Spiel vorhanden ist, kannst du das nicht mit Fett ausgleichen. Hier müsstest du dann mit ganz kleinen Passscheiben die Toleranz ausgleichen, danach sollte das Knacken weg sein. Wir können dir gerne Passscheiben zusenden, dazu bräuchten wir einmal deine Kundennummer (am besten in einer persönlichen Nachricht).
> 
> Bei Fragen stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hi ROSE Bikes Tech,

Vielen Dank fuers Antworten! PN mit meiner Kundennummer kommt gleich. Bin sonst sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und bei mir wird echt nix geschont und das Bike is immer noch Top


----------



## DaveMTB (13. September 2015)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne alle Lager des Hinterbaus ersetzen.
Dabei handelt es sich um das GC 6 von 2013.

Welche sind die besten Lager, wo kann ich sie beziehen und was gibt es besonderes zu beachten?


Danke und Gruß

David


----------



## Raphael87 (13. September 2015)

welche einbaubreite (nabenbreite) haben die 2012er Granite Chiefs?
vorne 100mm? Hinten 142mm?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei meinem Uncle Jimbo 2012 ist ein neuer Steuersatz fällig. Ich hatte zwar das untere Lager (FSA Gravity SX Pro) einzeln gewechselt. Dies ist allerdings nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder ausgeschlagen!? Keine Ahnung warum. 

Dachte ich kaufe den SX Pro einfach nochmal. Allerdings sehe ich das der ein Auslaufartikel ist.

Kann mir jemand eine gute Alternative nennen? Nachdem ich mit dem Jimbo nur Freeride/DH light fahre sollte er auch eher von robuster Sorte sein.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (22. September 2015)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hi ROSE Bikes Tech,
> 
> Vielen Dank fuers Antworten! PN mit meiner Kundennummer kommt gleich. Bin sonst sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und bei mir wird echt nix geschont und das Bike is immer noch Top



Nachtrag:

Passscheiben von ROSE sehr schnell bekommen, verbaut und momentan knackt nix mehr.  Danke, super Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

Hallo, möchte das tretlagerthema nicht überbeanspruchen, aber mein 15er jimbo hat pf30 und laut Rose einen Adapter für bsa. Als ich jedoch die Kurbel abgenommen hab (wollt ne x01 dran bauen), hab ich da nichts derartiges gesehen und kann wieder die neue Kurbel nicht verbauen... Oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. September 2015)

was war denn davor für eine Kurbel dran? Sieht echt merkwürdig aus..


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

Eine e13 2 fach. Trs glaub ich...


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. September 2015)

Sieht wohl so aus als ob du das e13 PF30 Innenlager drin hast


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/e13-trs-3622-kurbelgarnitur-mit-bashguard/aid:595060

Ja kann sein... Die Kurbel ist es.

Aber von Adapter wie Rose schreibt seh ich da keine spur.

Wie bekomm ich jetzt da meine xo1 rein?


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. September 2015)

Hast du GXP oder BB30?

aufjedenfall brauchst du zuerst den Truvativ bzw. Sram Adapter PF30 auf BSA. Kostet um die 25€


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

Also hab ich da nix übersehen. Angeblich soll dieser schon verbaut sein.

Ich reklamiere mal bei Rose... Danke


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

Kurbel ist gxp...


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. September 2015)

Könnte natürlich aber auch ein e13 BSA Innenlager sein und er Adapter steckt dahinter...  würd aufjedenfall mal versuchen das Innenlager rauszuschrauben.


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2015)

Da brauch ich spezialwerkzeug oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (28. September 2015)

Ich hab selber leider nie mit e13 rumhantiert, aber die haben ein eigenes Werkzeug für das Innenlager. Evtl. passt ja ein Hollowtech-Schlüssel. Hast du so einen daheim? Weil spätestens für das GXP Innenlager brauchst du einen.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2015)

Weder noch ... Aber für den plastikadapter brauch ich nichts an Werkzeug oder?


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. September 2015)

Ne, den presst/klopfst du in den Rahmen.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2015)

hab gerade mit rose telefoniert. anscheinend kann ich die schale abschrauben (also brauch ich tatsächlich einen hollowtech) und dann das gxp einschrauben.


----------



## TheWho88 (29. September 2015)

kann mir aber nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass das bsa dann vom gewinde rein passt. aber ich lass mich mal überraschen. mein hollowtech schlüssel wird wahrscheinlich morgen oder übermorgen kommen...


----------



## TheWho88 (30. September 2015)

Und jetzt ist er da, aber hilft mir nix, weil ich die e13 mit dem schlüssel nicht raus bekomme. Wo krieg ich so ein scheiß Werkzeug her? Rose verkauft keine, ich müsste das bike einschicken sagen sie. Bitt um hilfe


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. September 2015)

google sagt z.B.:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CI_KnbCEn8gCFSP4wgod-CUGlA


----------



## TheWho88 (30. September 2015)

Wie ist das teil zu verwenden?


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. September 2015)

Gabelschlüssel ran und aufdrehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (30. September 2015)

Ok, und das funktioniert sicher? Hab mir schon 100 Sachen gekauft ... Danke


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. September 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus. Selber hab ichs nie gebraucht, hab halt nur die Suchfunktion benutzt


----------



## TheWho88 (30. September 2015)

Danke. Alternativ Rohrzange? Antriebsseite ist ein linksgewinde, bzw geht nach rechtsvauf oder?


----------



## buzzdeee (30. September 2015)

Ich mocht mal was einstreuen:
Laut Rose ist eine doppelbrückengabel im Beef Cake FR (2013) denkbar.

Hat das mal jemand von euch ausprobiert? Wenn ja, was sind eure Erfahrungen mit welcher Gabel?
Danke euch vielmals im Voraus!


----------



## TheWho88 (6. Oktober 2015)

wow, das Lager geht nicht raus - ich muss das Bike jetzt tatsächlich einschicken. Danke aber für eure Hilfe


----------



## rumag (6. Oktober 2015)

Du brauchst vermutlich eins von diesen Werkzeugen:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...3-fuer-Innenlager-und-Spiderarm-GO-CYCLE-Shop

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...ug-E-13-by-The-Hive-Innenlagern-GO-CYCLE-Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (6. Oktober 2015)

hab ich - leider ist das ding so angezogen, dass es unmöglich ist es abzuschrauben. da rutsch ich dann irgendwann ab und beschädig die Schale. Ich denk das ding ist heftig eingeklebt


----------



## rumag (6. Oktober 2015)

Warm machen. Auf Links- Rechtsgewinde geachtet?


----------



## TheWho88 (6. Oktober 2015)

auf links- Rechtsgewinde hab ich geachtet. immer in tretrichtung drehen, aber geht nix


----------



## DaveMTB (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ist es möglich am GC ein Pressfitlager (89/92) zu verbauen? Im Moment befindet ich dort ein Adapter Pressgfit zu BSA und das Gehäuse ist nur um die 70mm breit.
Alle von Shimano angebotenen Pressfitinnenlager sind für die Breite 89/92.

Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## CRASHER13 (14. Oktober 2015)

@dave mtb funktioniert nicht. Rahmen hat PF 30 Standard (73 x 46 mm). Kannst den Race Face X Type PF 30 Adapter nehmen, beste Option. 
Das andere ist eine Nylon Schale mit BSA Gewinde wo dann HT II oder GXP Lagerschalen eingeschraubt werden.


----------



## DaveMTB (14. Oktober 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> @dave mtb funktioniert nicht. Rahmen hat PF 30 Standard (73 x 46 mm). Kannst den Race Face X Type PF 30 Adapter nehmen, beste Option.
> Das andere ist eine Nylon Schale mit BSA Gewinde wo dann HT II oder GXP Lagerschalen eingeschraubt werden.


Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Wird das Teil dann mit dem Einpresswerkzeug von Shimano montiert?

Wie haue ich den derzeit verbauten Nylonadapter aus dem Tretlagergehäuse?

Gruß

David


----------



## DaveMTB (14. Oktober 2015)

Der ist für einen Gehäusedurchmesser von 46mm. Trifft das auch für das GC von 2013 zu?


----------



## DaveMTB (14. Oktober 2015)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> ... Und könnte auch der X-Type BB30A passen?


Ach ne ist ja 42mm!


----------



## DaveMTB (14. Oktober 2015)

Also, ich kann im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht erkennen ob es sich um den Durchmesser 42mm oder 46mm handelt. Wie gesagt handelt es sich um das 26" GC aus 2013.

Für weitere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß

David


----------



## underdog (15. Oktober 2015)

DaveMTB schrieb:


> Also, ich kann im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht erkennen ob es sich um den Durchmesser 42mm oder 46mm handelt. Wie gesagt handelt es sich um das 26" GC aus 2013.
> 
> Für weitere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!
> 
> ...



Hi,

die PF30 Innenlager als auch die Nylon Adapter haben 46mm. Also kannst du zum beispiel dieses Lager nehmen.
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/race-face-x-type-press-fit-30-adapter/aid:717737

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveMTB (15. Oktober 2015)

underdog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die PF30 Innenlager als auch die Nylon Adapter haben 46mm. Also kannst du zum beispiel dieses Lager nehmen.
> http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/race-face-x-type-press-fit-30-adapter/aid:717737
> ...


Alles klar!
Habe das jetzt verstanden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CRASHER13 (15. Oktober 2015)

es gab einen bb 30 standard der war aber 2009/2010 (73x42 mm). danach pf30 entweder direkt oder mit adapter (73 x 46 mm)


----------



## jonalisa (26. Oktober 2015)

Möchte jetzt neue Buchsen für meinen Dämpfer bestellen.
Dämpfer ist der Fox Float X, Bike ist Uncle Jimbo 2010.
Welches Buchsenmaß brauche ich? Habe den Dämpfer im Moment nicht vor mir und kann deshalb nicht nachmessen.
Bräuchte sowohl genaue Breite als auch Innendurchmesser.
Danke.


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hätte dann auch mal ne Frage zu meinem zwei Jahre alten Granite Chief Rahmen. Und zwar hab ich den letztens zerlegt und gesäubert und dabei gemerkt, dass die Lager wohl größtenteils durch sind. Speziell die im Hauptrahmen drehen sich fast gar nicht mehr. Gibts da komplette Sets um die Lager zu tauschen, kann man das selber machen (auspressen stelle ich mir kritisch vor) oder muss man den Rahmen zum Service schicken ?

Wollte den gerne verkaufen, aber neue Lager müssen sein. 

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## CRASHER13 (27. Oktober 2015)

lagersets bekommst du für € 29.00, sind dann alle industrie- und nadellager drin. austausch ist mit ein wenig hintergrundwissen natürlich eigenständig möglich


----------



## CRASHER13 (27. Oktober 2015)

buchsen sind 22,2x8 mm oben und unten für jimbo 10


----------



## jonalisa (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Werde wahrscheinlich die Fünfteiligen bestellen und das Gleitlager auspressen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Oktober 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> lagersets bekommst du für € 29.00, sind dann alle industrie- und nadellager drin. austausch ist mit ein wenig hintergrundwissen natürlich eigenständig möglich



Danke dir erstmal. Kann man diese Sets so bestellen, oder muss man sich da an den Service wenden ?


----------



## CRASHER13 (6. November 2015)

anrufen oder kurz per mail, artikelnummer 988339


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (6. November 2015)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> anrufen oder kurz per mail, artikelnummer 988339


Dankeschön 

Kann man die Lager wirklich komplett selber tauschen ? Gerade bei den Lagern über dem Tretlager und unterm Oberrohr wüsste ich nicht, wie man da am besten ansetzt (will ja auch nichts kaputt machen) ...


----------



## locke_lancelot (12. November 2015)

Mahlzeit die Herrn,
mein Jimbo hat nen Pressfit 30 Lager im Rahmen und dort steckt nen PF30 to BSA Adapter drin, mit wieviel NM dreh ich Lagerschalen denn rein?


----------



## CRASHER13 (13. November 2015)

du musst erst den kunststoffadapter in den schraubstock spannen (der hat eine entsprechende abflachung) und dann die schale einschrauben, drehmoment ca. 20 Nm. dann beide seiten mit einem steuersatzwerkzeug einpressen


----------



## Raphael87 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hey welcher Steuersatz empfiehlt sich für das 2012er Granite Chief?


----------



## morph027 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Hauptlager rausbekomme? Da steckt noch eine durchgehende Hülse drin.





Mein Lagerwerjzeug für Dämpferaugen passt zwar, da bewegt sich aber nichts...


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Dezember 2015)

Genau das gleich eProblem hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen auch. Habe mir letztendlich eine Messingwelle gedreht und das Ganze mit dem Schraubstock ausgepresst.

Komplett sieht die Hülse so aus, wusste ich vorher auch nicht (auch wenns im Nachhinein logisch ist).

edit: Weiß jemand ob bzw. wo es diese Hülse als Ersatzteil gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ist die beim auspressen beschädigt worden?


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Dezember 2015)

Leider ja. Ich habs leider zuerst mit einer (13er ?) Nuss probiert, dabei hat sich die Hülse an der Stirnseite verformt und ist dann zur Hälfte weggebrochen :/


----------



## morph027 (12. Dezember 2015)

Dann frag mal Rose an, die werden das schon irgendwo herbekommen müssen. Wenn der Azubi das beim Service am Kundenrad auch zerdengelt 

Meine ist zum Glück heil geblieben. Der Rock Shox Dämpferaugenaustreiber passt genau, auf der anderen Seite hat ein 1 1/8 Spacer genau gepasst um das Lager aufzunehmen. Den Rest hat der Schraubstock erledigt. Jetzt muss das 608 er oben am Rocker raus, da werd ich mir wohl mal einen Gleithammer besorgen müssen.


----------



## morph027 (12. Dezember 2015)

So, alles ersetzt. Hier mal alle Sachen, die ich mir notiert habe:

- Jimbo 2014 in L mit alles Bolzen und Steuersatz: 3250g
- Hauptlager: 6902
- Horstlink: 6900
- Sitzstrebe - Rocker: Nadellager HK 1214.2RS
- Rocker - Oberrohr: 608

Da ich auch die Bremse mit ersetze, überlege ich gerade stark, ob ich mir zukünfitg das Gefädel (und Geklapper) durch den Rahmen weiter antue. EIgentlich könnte ich die Bremsleitung  auch mit so einer Doppelklemme auch schön zusammen mit der Reverb unten am Oberrohr führen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Dezember 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> *Dann frag mal Rose an*, die werden das schon irgendwo herbekommen müssen. Wenn der Azubi das beim Service am Kundenrad auch zerdengelt
> 
> Meine ist zum Glück heil geblieben. Der Rock Shox Dämpferaugenaustreiber passt genau, auf der anderen Seite hat ein 1 1/8 Spacer genau gepasst um das Lager aufzunehmen. Den Rest hat der Schraubstock erledigt. Jetzt muss das 608 er oben am Rocker raus, da werd ich mir wohl mal einen Gleithammer besorgen müssen.



Habe ich getan. Hat die Artikelnummer 1702099, kostet 10 € inkl. Versand.

Und ich habe schon an der alten Hülse mit der Bügelmessschraube die Maße genommen, um mir das Teil selbst zu drehen


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Januar 2016)

So, nochmal eine Frage. Wie sieht es mit dem Platz im Hinterbau des 2013er Granite Chief aus ? Passen hier auch 27,5 " hinein, hat das evtl. schon mal jemand getestet ?


----------



## rider1970 (12. Januar 2016)

Vor einiger zeit war im Bm mal ein UJ oder Bc aus 2012/13 im Angebot, dessen Besitzer hat meine ich geschrieben das er das rad auch mal mit 27,5 gefahren hat. An meinem UJ aus 2013 ist noch recht ordentlich platz, denke mal da sollte ein 27,5er passen wenns nicht gerade ein "dicker" ala RQ 2,4 o.ä. ist...ausprobiert hab ich es aber n.n.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (2. Februar 2016)

Tach auch,
ich wollt mal nach fragen ich hab nen Jimbo 2 2014 , is gerad zur inspektion und nach 1600 km und 27000 Hm sollen beide Bremsscheiben und das große Kettenblatt gewechselt werden is das normal?


----------



## Florian301 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich überlege, mir das Dr. Z 2 2016 zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich allerdings gestern in der aktuellen Mountainbike gelesen, dass e im Dauertest anscheinend Probleme mit den Lagern am Dämpfer gab? Kann das jmd bestätigen? Alles halb so wild oder wirklich ein Problem?


----------



## lumpi0815 (9. Februar 2016)

UncleJimbo1986 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich wollt mal nach fragen ich hab nen Jimbo 2 2014 , is gerad zur inspektion und nach 1600 km und 27000 Hm sollen beide Bremsscheiben und das große Kettenblatt gewechselt werden is das normal?


beides messbare größen. lass dir doch die alten teile zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (13. Februar 2016)

Ja mach ich, hab da schon angerufen und Bescheid gegeben


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. Februar 2016)

Mein Problem mit dem Roseservice folgende email hab ich geschrieben daraus ergibt sich die Problematik. Is das so normal oder passiert das öfter :

Guten Tag sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein Fahrrad ist eben bei mir zu Hause angekommen. Mit bedauern musste ich feststellen das der Dämpfer nicht funktioniert und bei Gewicht im eingefahrenen zustand bleibt (wo ich mir die Frage stellen muss, wieso dabei keine Funktionsprüfung gemacht wird die ca 30 Sekunden dauern würde, stattdessen wird der Dämpfer einfach eingebaut und das Fahrrad wird verschickt) die ganze Prozedur dauert jetzt wieder länger. Ich muss Ihnen jetzt das Bike zurück schicken, sie schicken den Dämpfer wieder ein usw.... Alles unnötige Zeitverschwendung. Zumal das Bike schon 4 Wochen weg ist und es jetzt noch länger weg sein wird.Zudem musste ich feststellen das der vorher problemlos funktionierende Umwerfer nun an der Kette reibt. Was mir zusätzlich auch noch aufgefallen ist das der Rahmen nicht auf Haarrisse kontrolliert wurde (woher ich das weiß... Der schmutz auf dem Rahmen ist noch da). Was ich sagen muss dafür das ich in Ihrem Hause schon über 2500 € los geworden bin, ist das ne ganz schön miese Nummer.


----------



## lumpi0815 (23. Februar 2016)

ein dämpfer der nach der Inspektion nicht mehr funktionieren mag...
lockout drin?
Luftdruck kontrolliert?
vielleicht etwas mehr Zugspannung aufgeben? (Rädchen am Schalthebel) dann brauchste nicht 4 Wochen warten.
ich glaube der wind weht aus Richtung der neuen Verschleißteile...


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (23. Februar 2016)

Das hab ich alles gemacht und auch wenn der lockout drin wäre is nach 20 Sekunden komplett zusammen gedrückt und bleibt so


----------



## shr3d (1. März 2016)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich das Hauptlager vom Soul Fire 2014 aufgeschraubt? Da ist ja nur auf der nicht antriebsseite eine Abdeckung zum Abschrauben, aber die geht nicht ab. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Will nur nicht die Schraube kaputtmachen, alle anderen Lager gingen einfacher auf


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (10. März 2016)

edit


----------



## montero (9. April 2016)

Oh mann, wie peinlich.

Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit meine Dämpfer am Ground Control ausgebaut, weil mir beim Service aufgefallen ist, dass noch zwei Lager am Hinterbau defekt waren. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, wie der Dämpfer in den Rahmen gebaut wird 

Habe noch zwei dünne silberne Beilagscheiben übrig, die, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, für die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr verwendet werden.
Nur weiß ich nicht mehr, ob sie auf die Innenseite, also zwischen Dämpferbuchse und Aufnahme am Rahmen gehören.
Oder vielleicht außen zwischen Rahmenaufnahme und Schraubenkopf?

Da die Scheiben sehr dünn sind, wäre beides möglich. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich denke es ist bei anderen Modellen ähnlich.

Danke!


----------



## morph027 (9. April 2016)

Das weiß @ROSE Bikes Tech sicherlich am besten. Stell mal Fotos von den Scheiben rein.


----------



## Jabberwoky (14. Juni 2016)

Hab mal meine Lager von Granite Chief 2 2015 (Größe L) angeschaut und die waren nicht mehr schön. Habe diese zwar wieder mit Reinigen und Fett wieder lauffähig bekommen, aber die müssen wohl in Kürze ausgetauscht werden. Dazu meine Fragen:

Da ich überlege das selber zu machen....
1. Hat jemand eine Aufstellung der benötigten Lager oder gibt es da einen Satz zu kaufen
2. Welches Auspresswerkzeug könnt Ihr da empfehlen?

oder.....

3. Austausch der Lager bei Rose machen lassen. Hat da jemand die Kosten noch im Kopf

Freue mich über jede Antwort die mir weiter hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montero (14. Juni 2016)

Hi Jabberwoky,

habe zwecks Dämpferservice mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und bin auf 3 defekte Lager gestoßen. Eins an der Verbindung von Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel und zwei am Horst Link. Alle Lager waren vom Typ 6800-2RS. Mir scheint das ist im MTB-Bereich relativ weit verbreitet. Ich habe sie durch FAG-Lager ersetzt, welche diese Bezeichnung haben und quasi diesem Typ entsprechen: 61800-2RS. Hoffentlich halten die Lager länger als ein Jahr... 

Auspresswerkzeug habe ich nicht, darum habe ich sie vorsichtig (!!) herausgeklopft und anschließend die neuen Lager mit zwei Steckschlüssel-Nüssen und einer Gewindestange mit Muttern wieder eingepresst. Das funktioniert einigermaßen gut, wenn man aufpasst.

Grüße,
montero

Edit: 
Fahre zwar ein 2015er Ground Control aber ich glaube nicht, dass man da an den besagten Stellen andere Lager montiert hat als am Granite Chief.


----------



## Axl_S (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute Abend die Lager am Rockerarm meines UJ 2015 getauscht, weil ich dachte, die währen defekt. Im eingebauten Zustand liefen die Lager entweder sehr rau oder zum Teil gar nicht. Bei den kleineren Lagern war das im Wesentlichen dann auch der Fall. Aber bei den Lagern, die den Rockerarm mit dem Rahmen verbinden, hab ich festgestellt, dass die alten Lager im ausgebauten Zustand noch wunderbar glatt laufen. Und als ich die neuen Lager eingepresst habe, liefen die plötzlich genauso rau wie die alten. Wieder ausgebaut laufen sie wieder bestens. Jemand ne Idee oder schon mal ähnliches beobachtet? 
Rose hab ich gerade auch angeschrieben, mal sehen, wie die sich dazu äußern.


----------



## Thejackass (28. Juni 2016)

Hi, i have a question about bearings on uncle jimbo 2015/2016. I want to remove the bearings in the frame near the bottom bracket, how can i extract these bearings? it seem's there is a bushing or a spacer between the two bearings. Please help me!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. Juni 2016)

Thejackass schrieb:


> Hi, i have a question about bearings on uncle jimbo 2015/2016. I want to remove the bearings in the frame near the bottom bracket, how can i extract these bearings? it seem's there is a bushing or a spacer between the two bearings. Please help me!



Hello, 
you need to press out the old bearings before pressing in the new ones. We are afraid we do unfortunately not have a special tool for it. 

Best regards

Julia


----------



## Axl_S (29. Juni 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13904092"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> you need to press out the old bearings before pressing in the new ones. We are afraid we do unfortunately not have a special tool for it.


@ROSE Bikes Tech, ob die Antwort wirklich weiterhilft? Ich denke, dass es logisch ist, alte Lager auszupressen, bevor neue eingebaut werden

Eine offizielle Erklärung, wie der Ausbau vorzunehmen ist, wäre für viele Beteilgte sicher hilfreich und kundenfreundlich, auch wenn es kein spezielles Werkzeug gibt. Irgenwie muss das ja in der Rose Werkstatt auch vorgenommen werden.

@Thejackass, look here
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rose-tech-talk.571406/page-35#post-13439123

and here

Rose Tech Talk

that perhaps may help you


----------



## morph027 (29. Juni 2016)

@Thejackass

I'd just used the Rock Shox bushing tool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss bei meinem Uncle Jimbo 2012 nun auch das Hauptlager unten beim Tretlager wechseln. Es wird hier immer ein Dämpferaugen Tool zum auspressen empfohlen.

Meint ihr dieses hier:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...itbuchsen-p30649/universal-1-2-x-1-2--o15452/

Oder gibt es noch ein besseres Universaltwerkzeug für solche arbeiten?

Jemand hat noch was von einem 1 1/8 Spacer um das Lager aufzunehmen geschrieben. Wie soll ich das verstehen? 


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## morph027 (3. Juli 2016)

Genau das Tool hab ich verwendet


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. Juli 2016)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Jemand hat noch was von einem 1 1/8 Spacer um das Lager aufzunehmen geschrieben. Wie soll ich das verstehen?


Zum Gegenhalten beim Pressen, damit das Lager auch rauskommt. Eine Seite das Bushingtool, andere Seite der Spacer.

Habe es hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfa...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13904638
beschrieben. Ist zwar für das Granite Chief 2015 aber das Jimbo hat hier dasselbe.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (4. Juli 2016)

Ah ok. Das heißt Du lässt die Gewindestange und die Gegenseite des Tools weg und benutzt nur eine Seite davon als Dorn sozusagen.

Dachte ich könnte das ohne Schraubstock durch die Gewindestange irgendwie erledigen.


----------



## DaveMTB (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

was für einen Steuersatz-Typ benötige ich für das GC 6 2013?
Diesen möchte ich jetzt wechseln.

Danke für die Hilfe.


Gruß

David


----------



## Jenzo (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 

Könnte mir jemand von den Uncle Jimbo 2 2015 Fahrern sagen ob man den Spacer der am Race Face Type X BB30 Innenlager auf der rechten Seite verbaut sein sollte im montierten Zustand sehen kann? 

Ich habe den Eindruck das dieser bei mir vergessen wurde. Sehen kann man von außen nichts ... Die Kurbel lässt sich 2-3 mm im Lager hin und der bewegen ... Die Imbussschraube ist natürlich komplett angezogen...  Danke ! 

Gruß
Jens 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## morph027 (13. September 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe heute Abend die Lager am Rockerarm meines UJ 2015 getauscht, weil ich dachte, die währen defekt. Im eingebauten Zustand liefen die Lager entweder sehr rau oder zum Teil gar nicht. Bei den kleineren Lagern war das im Wesentlichen dann auch der Fall. Aber bei den Lagern, die den Rockerarm mit dem Rahmen verbinden, hab ich festgestellt, dass die alten Lager im ausgebauten Zustand noch wunderbar glatt laufen. Und als ich die neuen Lager eingepresst habe, liefen die plötzlich genauso rau wie die alten. Wieder ausgebaut laufen sie wieder bestens. Jemand ne Idee oder schon mal ähnliches beobachtet?
> Rose hab ich gerade auch angeschrieben, mal sehen, wie die sich dazu äußern.



Etwas spät..aber hab ich so auch beim Hauptlager bemerkt.


----------



## baddriver82 (18. September 2016)

Kann man den Dämpfer aus dem Link ohne Probleme verwenden. https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rock-shox-monarch-rt3-debonair-daempfer/aid:749458
Zur Zeit ist an meinem Ground Control von 2015 ein Monarch RT3 mit 195 mm verbaut. Mit den Buchstaben M F.
Will jetzt nicht 4 Woche ohne Bike dastehen...


----------



## Jabberwoky (18. September 2016)

Wenn er die gleiche Größe hat, kann man diesen auch verwenden. Ist bei Dir schon die DebonAir Kartusche verbaut? Diese hat im unteren Bereich einen dickeren Durchmesser. 

Allerdings passen die Radhersteller in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Dämpferhersteller den Dämpfer für das Rad speziell an. Das drückt sich durch die Buchstaben aus. Eventuell ist die Performance des Dämpfers dann nicht identisch zum Originaldämpfer. 

Hab bei mir an meinem Dämpfer für ein Granite Chief 2015 die DebonAir Kartusche eingebaut. Weicht somit auch vom Standard ab, aber für mich spricht diese Kombi besser und "fluffiger" an. Anderer Dämpfer heißt somit nicht immer schlechtere Leistung.


----------



## baddriver82 (18. September 2016)

@Jabberworky
Ich habe den 190x51 Monarch RT3 ohne DebonAir. Den DebonAir soll es ja nur in mittlere Härte/Dämpfung geben.
Das Granite Chief ist ja vom Rahmendesign her ähnlich wie das Ground Control. 
Hast du noch Platz im unteren Bereich, wegen des größeren Durchmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (19. September 2016)

Habe eben die Info bekommen, das der DeboinAir aus dem Link wohl etwas Härter abgestimmt sei. Ob sich das bemerkbar macht?


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. September 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen das liegt an deinem Können und den Strecken die Du fährst. Ich würde auch behaupten, dass 90 % aller Mountainbiker keinen Unterschied bemerken werden. Ich denke Du wirst hier von keinem eine konkrete Empfehlung erhalten.

Du kannst aber auch auf einen anderen Dämpfer umsatteln,  der frei konfiguriert werden kann.  

Vom Platz habe ich bei mir keine Probleme.  Da würde auch noch ein + reinpassen.


----------



## baddriver82 (19. September 2016)

So in der Konfiguration wie Rose den verbaut gibt es den nicht zu kaufen. DebonAir sollte doch eigentlich etwas weicher sein?


----------



## morph027 (19. September 2016)

Jup. Nervt  Gleich mal zugespacert *g*


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. September 2016)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gleich mal zugespacert *g*


https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...b-Modell-2011-p42600/red-universal-o13370001/
Damit kann man das Anprechvrehalten anpassen.

Umbau ist Easy: siehe http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## morph027 (19. September 2016)

Weiss schon. Hab ich ja  Damals gabs leider nur den DebonAir in ganz schwarz...Hab quasi das Debon fast wieder entfernt *g*


----------



## baddriver82 (20. September 2016)

Wie fest werden eigentlich die Lagerschalen angezogen, die man in den Pressfit30 to BSA Adapter einschraubt? Hat da jemand ein Drehmoment?


----------



## baddriver82 (23. September 2016)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe nun ein Race Face X-Type eingepresst...


----------



## Pusher123 (29. September 2016)

Hallo, meine Freundin hat mein Rose Al Hardtail geerbt, nun wollte ich Ihr eine Teleskopstütze einbauen aber im Sattelrohr sind Schrauben scheinbar die Gegenstücke der Schrauben vom Getränkehalter. Daher kann ich die Teleskopstütze nicht weit genug hineinschieben, gibt es die Möglichkeit diese zu entfernen? Rahmengröße ist 16,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (29. September 2016)

Handelt sich im Normalfall um Gewindenieten,welche du rausbohren kannst.


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Januar 2017)

Hab im UncleJimbo Threat schon gefragt aber vielleicht weisst das hier auch einer.
Weiss einer welchen Steuersatz Rose standardmäßig beim UncleJimbo verbaut? Wollte mir für meine Ersatzgabel einen zweiten Gabelkonus zulegen, dann brauch ich den alten nicht umbauen.
Danke


----------



## locke_lancelot (26. Januar 2017)

Hat sich erledigt, ist ein 
FSA Gravity SX Pro


----------



## morph027 (30. Mai 2018)

Servus ... Ist hier noch jemand mit einem Jimbo 2014 anwesend? Hab meins jetzt verkauft, kann also nicht mehr nachmessen  Wie sind die Einbaubreiten der Dämpferbuchsen im 2014er Modell?

Vielleicht weiss ja auch @ROSE Bikes Tech Bescheid?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo morph027,
die Einbaubreite ist 22,2 x 8 mm auf beiden Seiten.

viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## morph027 (30. Mai 2018)

Super, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (17. September 2018)

Habe da eine Frage bzgl. des Steuerrohr Standards beim Count Solo...wie lautet dienrichtige Bezeichnung ist ja tapered...ez49? Ec55? Bin da irgendwie planlos


----------



## underdog (17. September 2018)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Habe da eine Frage bzgl. des Steuerrohr Standards beim Count Solo...wie lautet dienrichtige Bezeichnung ist ja tapered...ez49? Ec55? Bin da irgendwie planlos



Hallo,

Kommt drauf an welches Modell Jahr du meinst. der Count Solo bis 2017 hatte ZS44/ZS55. der 2018er hat ZS44/ZS56


----------



## Bad_Brain (18. September 2018)

@underdog: das 18er meinte ich, perfekt danke dir.


----------



## MAster (8. Oktober 2019)

hi @ROSE Bikes Tech team, könnt ihr mir bitte die Dämpfer–Einbaubreiten für ein Rose Soul Fire 2017 (650b / Boost) nennen?

danke & grüße 

MAster


----------



## underdog (9. Oktober 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> hi @ROSE Bikes Tech team, könnt ihr mir bitte die Dämpfer–Einbaubreiten für ein Rose Soul Fire 2017 (650b / Boost) nennen?
> 
> danke & grüße
> 
> MAster



Der Dämpfer hat eine Länge von 222mm und 70mm Hub. Die Buchsen am Hauptrahmen sind 22,2x8mm und an der Wippe ist es 41,5x8mm.


----------



## ElKacho (11. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen...
Hab eine Frage zu den verbauten Ergongriffen am Count Solo2. 
In der Ausstattungsliste wird er als Ga20 bezeichnet. Ist das eine vereinfachte und günstigere Version des Ga2 von Ergon?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Oktober 2019)

ElKacho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...
> Hab eine Frage zu den verbauten Ergongriffen am Count Solo2.
> In der Ausstattungsliste wird er als Ga20 bezeichnet. Ist das eine vereinfachte und günstigere Version des Ga2 von Ergon?


Hi,
ja genau, das ist eine OEM (Erstausrüster) Variante vom Ergon GA 2

viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## MAster (11. Oktober 2019)

Ach noch ne Frage zum Soulfire. Ist die obere oder die unteren Stellung des Dämpfers die in 190 mm und tiefer / flacher resultiert? Vermutlich die untere ...
Grüße MAster


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. Oktober 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> Ach noch ne Frage zum Soulfire. Ist die obere oder die unteren Stellung des Dämpfers die in 190 mm und tiefer / flacher resultiert? Vermutlich die untere ...
> Grüße MAster


Hallo MAster,
sorry für die späte Antwort. Ja, wenn du den Dämpfer in der unteren Position in die Wippe montierst, hast du 190 mm Federweg.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Haarddremel (13. November 2019)

Hallo liebes ROSE-Team, im Thread "Thrill Hill 29" (2020)" nebenan diskutieren wir eifrig über diese Trailrakete  

Ich habe darin schon gefragt, vermutlich wird es dort aber untergehen, ob es beim TH 4 mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer normal ist, dass beide Komponenten per Default "zu" sind und erst durch Betätigen der Remote federn. Das TH 4 fährt sich dadurch wie ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel, ein echt gutes Fahrgefühl. Es ist mein erstes Race-Fully, daher meine "besorgte" Nachfrage.

Außerdem haben die Felgen des DT Swiss XRC 1200 Spline 25 jeweils ein Bohrloch. Eure Kollegen vor Ort meinten, das sei dafür gedacht, nach Regenfahrten das Wasser abfließen zu lassen. Dieses Feature ist allerdings nicht dokumentiert. Daher auch hier meine Nachfrage.

Sportliche Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (2. Dezember 2019)

Sehen wir hier etwa ein neues Trail/Enduro Bike ?


----------



## Blacks05 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich liegäugel einem Rose Pike Peak AM.
Was würdet ihr bei 1,69m denn empfehlen an Rahmengröße. S oder doch eher einen M?


----------



## underdog (6. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Ich liegäugel einem Rose Pike Peak AM.
> Was würdet ihr bei 1,69m denn empfehlen an Rahmengröße. S oder doch eher einen M?



Sehr wahrscheinlich S, aber ist immer so ne Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks! Beim Sitzrohre sind es nur 20mm unterschied, das kann man unter Umständen über die entsprechende Länge der Sattelstütze ausgleichen. Der Reach ist da eher entscheident, das sind gut 23mm von S zu M.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

Nabend,

ich denke über die Anschaffung des *Pikes Peak 2 AM* nach.
Hatte mal das Granite Chief als Leihbike und das hat sich angefühlt wie maßgeschneidert.


Zwei Fragen habe ich dazu:

Passt Gr. S bei Körpergröße 1,65m und der Schrittlänge 77 cm? Laut Angabe ja. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass es vielleicht etwas zu groß sein könnte? (42cm Sitzrohr, Reach von 427-437mm, Oberrohr 590-592mm). Fahre ein XC Hardtail mit 40cm Sitzrohr, 397mm Reach und 580mm Oberrohr).
Ist der Einbau einer 150mm Dropper Post überhaupt möglich? (Das Sitzrohr ist ja bereits 42 cm lang). Ist generell bei vielen Bikes in Gr. S problematisch.
Kann man das irgendwo probefahren? in Bocholt ist Gr. S leider nicht vorrätig.
Viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Blacks05 (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo Melanie.

Punkt eins: ich bin 1,68 und hab jetzt eine 100mm reverb drinne und diese am Ende vom Auszug. Das passt perfekt. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen, das es mir persönlich zu groß wäre wenn ich kleiner wäre. Aber ich müsste mal meine SL ausmessen.

Punkt zwei könnte ich dir ausmessen.

Punkt drei. Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Hallo Melanie.
> 
> Punkt eins: ich bin 1,68 und hab jetzt eine 100mm reverb drinne und diese am Ende vom Auszug. Das passt perfekt. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen, das es mir persönlich zu groß wäre wenn ich kleiner wäre. Aber ich müsste mal meine SL ausmessen.
> 
> ...



Hey Blacks05.
Danke für Deine Antwort! Haste das Pikes Peak in Gr. S?
Ich habe vorhin bei Rose in Bocholt angerufen und die haben das Pikes Peak EN in Gr. S vorrätig. Könnte ich mich zumindest mal draufsetzen.
Komme aus Köln.
Und Du aus Südbaden. Stimmt's?


----------



## Blacks05 (20. Januar 2020)

Ja ich hab es in S als AM Ausführung. 
In der EN Ausführung ist es von der Geo ja nicht allzu viel anders mit den 160mm, oder?

Ja ich komme aus Ecke bei Basel. Ist wohl zum mal drauf setzen etwas weit.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Hallo Melanie.
> 
> Punkt eins: ich bin 1,68 und hab jetzt eine 100mm reverb drinne und diese am Ende vom Auszug. Das passt perfekt. Vom Gefühl würde ich sagen, das es mir persönlich zu groß wäre wenn ich kleiner wäre. Aber ich müsste mal meine SL ausmessen.
> 
> ...



Das PP gefällt mir in der Farbe Black/Emergency Orange richtig gut. Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Carbon mehr haben wollte. Mein Hardtail ist aus Carbon. Fährt sich super, aber ich hätte als Trailbike eigentlich lieber ein Alu Bike.

Aus lauter Verzweiflung überlege ich nun, ob ich das *Granite Chief 2* als Gebrauchtrad nehmen soll:





						ROSE GRANITE CHIEF-2 Gebrauchtrad Größe: S kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

ROSE GRANITE CHIEF-2 Gebrauchtrad Größe: S bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Genau dieses Bike hatte ich vorletztes Jahr beim MTB Camp als Leihbike. Die Ausstattung ist top. Fuhr sich richtig gut! Lediglich die 2x11 Übersetzung stört mich etwas, würde ich aber in Kauf nehmen für 1.699€.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab es in S als AM Ausführung.
> In der EN Ausführung ist es von der Geo ja nicht allzu viel anders mit den 160mm, oder?
> 
> Ja ich komme aus Ecke bei Basel. Ist wohl zum mal drauf setzen etwas weit.





Blacks05 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab es in S als AM Ausführung.
> In der EN Ausführung ist es von der Geo ja nicht allzu viel anders mit den 160mm, oder?
> 
> Ja ich komme aus Ecke bei Basel. Ist wohl zum mal drauf setzen etwas weit.



Genau. Wären ja nur 10mm mehr Federweg. Zum Probesitzen also nicht fatal.
O das ist aber echt nett von Dir. ?
Basel ist in der Tat etwas weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacks05 (20. Januar 2020)

Aber ich messe morgen Mittag wenn ich wach bin die genannten Punkte mal aus für dich.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)




----------



## Blacks05 (20. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Das PP gefällt mir in der Farbe Black/Emergency Orange richtig gut. Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Carbon mehr haben wollte. Mein Hardtail ist aus Carbon. Fährt sich super, aber ich hätte als Trailbike eigentlich lieber ein Alu Bike.


Ich hatte es auch erst in der Farbe im Auge. Allerdings gab es dann kurz vor Weihnachten ein Gebrauchtes zu einem guten Kurs, sodass es jetzt eben Grün ist...Aber auch Carbon kann ja die Farbe ändern


----------



## ziploader (20. Januar 2020)

Ixh persönlich würde ein 2x11 einer 1x12 vorziehen.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch erst in der Farbe im Auge. Allerdings gab es dann kurz vor Weihnachten ein Gebrauchtes zu einem guten Kurs, sodass es jetzt eben Grün ist...Aber auch Carbon kann ja die Farbe ändern



Das Grün sieht doch auch gut aus! 
Und gebraucht finde ich in der heutigen Zeit nicht verkehrt. Ist doch nachhaltiger.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Ixh persönlich würde ein 2x11 einer 1x12 vorziehen.



Ich denke, das ist Geschmackssache. Wie so Vieles. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich.
Ich fahre an meinem HT noch "veraltete" 2x10 und komme damit auch klar. 

1x12 wirkt cleaner. Die Gefahr eines Chainsucks mag womöglich geringer sein.
Was die Bandbreite betrifft, so kann ich nicht mitreden. Mathe war noch nie meine Stärke (3+4 = 5!).
Fakt ist: Berg hoch kommt man doch mit beiden Übersetzungsbreiten. Runter in der Regel auch. 

Vielleicht lasse ich mich aber auch von dem ganzen Marketing Gedöns verleiten. Da wird einem ja suggeriert, man brauche stets das Neueste vom Neuen. Sonst ist man voll uncool und kann nicht MTB fahren.
Ein ordentliches Trail Fully als Allrounder ist doch heutzutage schwer zu finden. Der Trend geht doch eindeutig zu Enduro. Immer mehr Federweg. Als ob hier jeder immer voll die krassen Sprünge macht und 180mm Federweg braucht.
Auch den Trend zu immer mehr 29er Pneus habe ich bei meiner Körpergröße noch nicht verstanden. Und Carbon....na ja. Ist halt auch so ne Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (20. Januar 2020)

So. Ich habe mir soeben das Granite Chief als Gebrauchtrad bestellt. 
Nicht lange fackeln, ich kenne das Bike und erspare mir somit das unnötige Probefahren unzähliger Bikes...

Rock Shox Pike RC 150mm Federgabel
DT Swiss M 1700 Spline Two Laufradsatz
SHIMANO XT
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27,5 x 2,35
Magura MT5 Bremsen
Race Face Turbine Lenker + Vorbau (meine Lieblingsmarke ?)
Gewicht: ca. 13,7 kg

Eine Ausstattung, die mir gefällt!


----------



## Blacks05 (21. Januar 2020)

klingt super.Glückwunsch. Folgen ja hoffentlich bald Bilder des neuen Bikes?


----------



## Flohmanti (21. Januar 2020)

D


Blacks05 schrieb:


> klingt super.Glückwunsch. Folgen ja hoffentlich bald Bilder des neuen Bikes?


Danke, Blacks05. Natürlich....


----------



## styl0 (17. Februar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> D
> 
> Danke, Blacks05. Natürlich....



Wurde schon geliefert? 
Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendetwas Neues zu dem Bild vom 02.12.2019? 

Mal rein hypothetisch, weil wir das Thema neulich bei nem Bierchen hatten:
1,95, 92KG, 90er SL. Könnte man bei den "Abmaßen"  das Pikes Peak AM überhaupt vernünftig fahren? Oder wäre das Bike grundsätzlich zu klein? Wir waren uns eigentlich alle einig, dass es sich um ein cooles Bike handelt, allerdings hat sich der Weg von ROSE nur L max. anzubieten uns nicht ganz erschlossen, da große Fahrer ja somit komplett raus wären? Derzeit bietet man aber eben kein anderes AM an.


----------



## Flohmanti (18. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Wurde schon geliefert?
> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendetwas Neues zu dem Bild vom 02.12.2019?
> 
> Mal rein hypothetisch, weil wir das Thema neulich bei nem Bierchen hatten:
> 1,95, 92KG, 90er SL. Könnte man bei den "Abmaßen"  das Pikes Peak AM überhaupt vernünftig fahren? Oder wäre das Bike grundsätzlich zu klein? Wir waren uns eigentlich alle einig, dass es sich um ein cooles Bike handelt, allerdings hat sich der Weg von ROSE nur L max. anzubieten uns nicht ganz erschlossen, da große Fahrer ja somit komplett raus wären? Derzeit bietet man aber eben kein anderes AM an.


Huhu. Das Bike kam super schnell und alles war soweit in Ordnung und gut eingestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner neuen Rakete.

Das Pikes Peak ist wohl generell von der Größenanordnung etwas knusprig angesetzt - will heißen, wenn du zu groß oder zu klein bist, ist kein passendes Modell dafür da. Ich hatte vor, mir das Pikes Peak mal in Gr. S in Bocholt anzuschauen, habe mich dann allerdings für das oben besagte Modell entschieden. Laut Geo Tabelle hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass Gr. S für mich (1,65m) etwas zu groß sein könnte.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist mit den Maßen und Bocholt nicht zu weit weg ist, dann fahr da doch mal hin und setze dich mal auf eins in Gr. L drauf.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2020)

Ging mir ähnlich mit den Grössen. Bin letztes Jahr in Willingen das Pikes Peak EN probegefahren. Tolles bike! Stand aber mit 174/80cm irgendwie zwischen den Größen S/M. Hätte mich wohl für S entschieden, aber hab mich dann doch für ein anderes bike entschieden aufgrund eines sehr guten Angebots.


----------



## Blacks05 (20. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand gerade so im Kopf, wie beim Pikes Peak der Dämpfer aus der Progeo Halterung geschraubt wird?


----------



## styl0 (30. April 2020)

Vielleicht ja für Einige von Interesse:
ROSE hat das neue Root Miller und Ground Control vorgestellt. Die Farben sind absolut cool.


----------



## ziploader (30. April 2020)

Ja...
Da muss ich überlegen, ob ich nicht doch ein 29" kaufe.
Will mir Samsatag das Pikes Peak anschauen.


----------



## DomRepLove (3. Mai 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne das ROSE Solo Count 1 bestellen, weiß vielleicht jemand, wie lange aktuell die Lieferzeiten sind. Online steht eine Woche, kommt das hin?

LG,

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panoin (3. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mein CS1 direkt noch bestellt als es raus kam am 28.04, aktuell ist es in Bearbeitung, ich kann ja mal schreiben wann es wirklich versendet wird, aktuell steht aber 04.06.2020 Lieferdatum hier. Also stell dich vielleicht eher auf ein Monat Lieferzeit ein.


----------



## DomRepLove (3. Mai 2020)

panoin schrieb:


> Ich habe mein CS1 direkt noch bestellt als es raus kam am 28.04, aktuell ist es in Bearbeitung, ich kann ja mal schreiben wann es wirklich versendet wird, aktuell steht aber 04.06.2020 Lieferdatum hier. Also stell dich vielleicht eher auf ein Monat Lieferzeit ein.



Ach du Scheiße, auf so lange warten habe ich absolut keine Lust. Ich habe Corona bedingt jetzt Zeit und will fahren....dann wirds wohl doch eher eines ausm örtlichen Handel in Berlin, auch wenn die Auswahl deutlich schlechter ist.


----------



## panoin (4. Mai 2020)

Also wurde übrigens heute versandt, also Lieferzeit eine Woche ist absolut realistisch


----------



## DomRepLove (4. Mai 2020)

panoin schrieb:


> Also wurde übrigens heute versandt, also Lieferzeit eine Woche ist absolut realistisch


Heute versandt und du schreibst oben, Lieferdatum 04.06.?


----------



## ziploader (4. Mai 2020)

Auf der Hompage das Bike in deiner gewünschten Rahmengrösse auswählst, siehst du die erwartete Lieferzeit.
z.B. beim Pikes Peak 6 Wochen.


----------



## panoin (4. Mai 2020)

Ich kann dir auch nur davon berichten das im Bestellprozess bei mir steht „Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:04.06.2020“ das Paket mit dem Fahrrad aber heute verschickt wurde, es
Also Ende der Woche zirka angkommen sollte


----------



## elheini (4. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mein Count Solo 3 am 12.4.20 bestellt. Es kam am 2.5. (so wie es im Kundencenter stand) zuhause an.

Der Flachenhals ist aktuell DHL. Versendet hat es Rose am 21.4. Das Paket lag dann bis zum 29.4. bei DHL.


----------



## panoin (8. Mai 2020)

Also mein CS1 kam heute mit DHL an - also 1 Woche und 3 Tage später, kann man also absolut nicht meckern


----------



## My123 (9. Mai 2020)

Die angegebenen Lieferzeiten bei Rose sind tatsächlich realistisch. Hatte auch ein CS1 am 28.04. bestellt. Gestern war es im Zielpaketzentrum mit Status "wird zur Zustellbasis transportiert". Große Freude. Nun kommt DHL ins Spiel. Kurze Zeit später Status "Auslanssendung wird zum Weitertransport vorbereitet". Häh?. Also Anruf bei DHL. Nach Durchsage der Sendungsnummer kommt eine elektronische Ansage, dass sich meine Sendung auf dem Weg ins Export-Paketzentrum befindet und gebündelt mit weiteren Sendungen ins Ausland geht. Na super. Also Reklamation angerufen und tatsächlich eine Mitarbeiterin erreicht. Sie sagte, da sei wohl was schief gelaufen und "hoffentlich können wir das noch retten". Nun Status "Ihre Sendung wurde fehlgeleitet......". Bin erstmal bedient von DHL. So kurz vor'm Ziel und dann mal kurz in den Export gegeben. Man fragt sich nur noch, wie sowas geht. Allen anderen Wartenden viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeKa79 (9. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mein CS2 (2019) am 19.03.2020 bestellt. Verschickt wurde es am 20.03.2020, zugestellt aber erst am 26.03.2020. Hing bei DHL fest. DHL hat mich nach ein paar Tagen per E-Mail über die zu erwartende Verzögerung informiert und um Verständnis gebeten.


----------



## styl0 (9. Mai 2020)

Tatsächlich trifft Rose da absolut keine Schuld. Sämtliche Paketdienstleister arbeiten derzeit am absoluten Maximum.


----------



## styl0 (21. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich würde gern mein Count Solo 3 mit Magura MT Sport ausstatten.
Da ich recht groß (1,95) und entsprechend schwer bin, ergeben sich folgende Fragen zu denen ich auf der Rose Seite leider nicht fündig wurde, bzw. zu doof bin die Magura Tabelle zu lesen:


Standardmäßig sind hinten 160er Scheiben montiert, kann ich auch 180er fahren?
Welche Adapter von Magura brauche ich? Wenn ich vorn bei 180er und hinten bei 160er Scheiben bleibe, brauche ich vorn den QM40 und hinten keinen (?) Adapter? Wenn ich künftig hinten eine 180er Scheibe fahren würde, welcher Adapter wäre dann fällig? So wie ich das verstehe auch der QM40...

Anbei der Link zu den Magura Adaptern:


			https://media1.rosebikes.de/cms/magura_bremsscheibenadapter_d.pdf
		


Letztlich wärs jetzt nicht schlimm wenn ich die Bremsen bekommen würde und ich nen Adapter nachbestellen müsste, aber bei den derzeitigen Lieferzeiten wärs schon nervig und im örtlichen Fahrradladen sind die Dinger anscheinend "vergoldet". Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.


----------



## MAster (23. Mai 2020)

@ROSE Bikes Tech 
Hi,
will in mein Soul Fire eine Boxxer einbauen, nun gibt es die mit 46 und 36 mm Offset. Was baut ihr ein? Was passt besser zu dem Rahmen?
Danke für eure Hilfe,
MAster


----------



## Smashr0x (24. Juni 2020)

Ist es beim Count Solo üblich, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe sich so verstellt verbiegt, sodass diese am schleifen ist? Nach ein paar mal bremsen sitzt die auch wieder.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juni 2020)

Smashr0x schrieb:


> Ist es beim Count Solo üblich, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe sich so verstellt verbiegt, sodass diese am schleifen ist? Nach ein paar mal bremsen sitzt die auch wieder.


Klingt für mich nach SRAM Bremse mit Centerline Scheiben. Letztere sind anfällig dafür sich unter Hitze zu verziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smashr0x (25. Juni 2020)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach SRAM Bremse mit Centerline Scheiben. Letztere sind anfällig dafür sich unter Hitze zu verziehen.



Sind keine SRAM-Bremsen, sondern Shimano Altus BL-MT200/BR-MT200 mit SM-RT54 180/160mm Scheiben.


----------



## DeKa79 (25. Juni 2020)

Smashr0x schrieb:


> Sind keine SRAM-Bremsen, sondern Shimano Altus BL-MT200/BR-MT200 mit SM-RT54 180/160mm Scheiben.


Ich bringe fahrbereit etwa 90kg auf die Waage. Nach heftigen Bremsmanövern schleifen an meinem CS2 (mit Shimano BL-MT500 / BR-MT500 / SM-RT66) auch hin und wieder die Beläge an den Scheiben. Sobald die Scheiben abgekühlt sind, gibt sich das aber in der Regel wieder.


----------



## Smashr0x (25. Juni 2020)

DeKa79 schrieb:


> Ich bringe fahrbereit etwa 90kg auf die Waage. Nach heftigen Bremsmanövern schleifen an meinem CS2 (mit Shimano BL-MT500 / BR-MT500 / SM-RT66) auch hin und wieder die Beläge an den Scheiben. Sobald die Scheiben abgekühlt sind, gibt sich das aber in der Regel wieder.



Danke dir!
Wundert mich dennoch, dass die doch so schnell heiß werden. Die Scheiben stehen ja frei und werden in der Regel gut gelüftet.


----------



## Smashr0x (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo geehrte Bike-Gemeinschaft. 

Ich würde gerne die Sattelstütze meines Count Solo 1 gegen einen Dropper Post austauschen. 

Fakt ist, dass durch die 2x10 Schaltung kein Kabeltunnel mehr frei ist. Ich könnte höchstens das Kabel durch das Sitzrohr leiten und von dort aus extern. Ich finde, dass dies aber die Optik kaputt macht. 
Habt ihr hier andere Lösungsvorschläge oder Ideen, die ich an dem Bike anwenden könnte?
Und habt ihr eventuell Kaufempfehlungen?

Danke!


----------



## DeKa79 (21. Juli 2020)

@Smashr0x

Du kannst einen Dropper mit externer Ansteuerung verwenden und die Leitung am Oberrohr entlang legen. Neben Bremsleitung und Schaltzug ist dort noch Platz für eine dritte Leitung. Hier im Forum hat das jemand so gemacht und hier dokumentiert: Klick mich!

Grüße


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Jungs,hat jemand noch zufällig eine Rose Sattelklemme in 34,9 schwarz glänzend übrig?
Gerne pn!


----------

